# SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT 1 day a month



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just trying to keep it together tonight was a great sucess on behalf of Bub from Uce . I was just thinking it would be great to keep this going it was great to see alot of the Sac clubs participate I had great time and hopefully we could get more clubs and solo riders to participate as well as some out of towners.So I was thinking if we could all put our input together and pick a date once a month so people don't get burnt out on every weekend because it seems like every time we go out there everyone is hit and miss but tonight was hella cool we had a good turnout and a goodtime.So lets pick a good date and good place what you think


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'll start my 2cents the first week of the month so it would give me time to cash my welfare check and have gas money....lol


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 5 2009, 09:56 PM~14389875
> *i'll start my 2cents the first week of the month so it would give me time to cash my welfare check and have gas money....lol
> *


Thats sounds cool with me


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 5 2009, 10:56 PM~14389875
> *i'll start my 2cents the first week of the month so it would give me time to cash my welfare check and have gas money....lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: thinking the same thing..or twice a month? suzies burger parking was a lil small,but they seemed 2 welcome us with open arms  think we need to get together like a route maybe..that way every1 knows where we going :dunno: just know 1 thing! we gotta keep it going,cant let it die..was fun  and i always love the crowd in oldsac :biggrin: they like oooohaaaaaahhhh :roflmao: ....

TTT


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

yea that sounds good.... i will have more members show up next time.... thanks... had a good time


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

66 FLEETWOOD WILL BE OUT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAD A GOOD TIME. LET'S DO IT EVERY WEEKEND.

I THOUGHT WE WERE SOME RIDERS? :dunno:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds good to me. The 1st weekend sounds good cause the Hot Rodders have there night on the 2nd night of the month. Some one should call to make sure we have it opened for us 1st weekend of the month. If it doesn't step on anyone's toes I can do it for you guys.. Don't mind and I'll post up what they say. If anyone hasn't done it already


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jul 6 2009, 04:12 PM~14395853
> *Sounds good to me. The 1st weekend sounds good cause the Hot Rodders have there night on the 2nd night of the month.  Some one should call to make sure we have it opened for us 1st weekend of the month.  If it doesn't step on anyone's toes I can do it for you guys.. Don't mind and I'll post up what they say.  If anyone hasn't done it already
> *


That sounds good to me I think the first of the month would be good because alot of people get paid on the first,and once a month so people don't get burned out just my opinion


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 6 2009, 05:31 PM~14395999
> *That sounds good to me I think the first of the month would be good because alot of people get paid on the first,and once a month so people don't get burned out just my opinion
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

we showed up late but still made it i had alot of 4th of july still in my system. :biggrin: 

member few years back we all use to hit william land then miller to broadway down franklin then end up at florin & franklin. good times


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jul 6 2009, 04:12 PM~14395853
> *Sounds good to me. The 1st weekend sounds good cause the Hot Rodders have there night on the 2nd night of the month.  Some one should call to make sure we have it opened for us 1st weekend of the month.  If it doesn't step on anyone's toes I can do it for you guys.. Don't mind and I'll post up what they say.  If anyone hasn't done it already
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

just a idea maybe we can look for some where that has a bigger parking lot that one was pretty small because if this gets bigger there is not going to be enough space and it might turn people off.


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

yea we need somewhere with a big parking lot for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

there's alot of parking space in the NATOMAS area. that seems to be a good spot to kick it or meet up and then head out cruising!!! - just wanna share my input - what about ******'S in west sac????? - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14410911
> * there's alot of parking space in the NATOMAS area. that seems to be a good spot to kick it or meet up and then head out cruising!!! - just wanna share my input - what about ******'S in west sac????? - one love - BIG RASTA
> *




Natomas or NorthGate would be a good location, alot of support out there!


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:yes: i think Natomas would be a good area for everyone to meet up ....


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Willeys on BROADWAY got a nice size parking lot!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Jul 9 2009, 01:19 PM~14425582
> *Willeys on BROADWAY got a nice size parking lot!!!
> *


 :yes: willeys on broadway has a good size parking lot


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 07:20 AM~14410911
> * there's alot of parking space in the NATOMAS area. that seems to be a good spot to kick it or meet up and then head out cruising!!! - just wanna share my input - what about ******'S in west sac????? - one love - BIG RASTA
> *



west sac cops don't like lowriders or people from sac comming on thier side that was told 2 me in front of my face ... they told me i don't belong on this side... and i have family in bryte and broderick... i hate crossing that bridge with a lowrider...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 9 2009, 03:37 PM~14427170
> *west sac cops don't like lowriders or people from sac comming on thier side that was told 2 me in front of my face ... they told me i don't belong on this side... and i have family in bryte and broderick... i hate crossing that bridge with a lowrider...
> *


true that :angry:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 9 2009, 04:37 PM~14427170
> *west sac cops don't like lowriders or people from sac comming on thier side that was told 2 me in front of my face ... they told me i don't belong on this side... and i have family in bryte and broderick... i hate crossing that bridge with a lowrider...
> *


 :biggrin: you know what bro'..you are absolutely right!!!, i visit my lady in west sac like ever weekend and when i pass a roller - they look at me crazy - ALL THE TIME!!!. they would follow me from the jefferson exit to damn near the target shopping center. i know they're running my plates and wanna pull me over - but they can't - i'm all ligit. i just said ******'S kuz i see alot of people having car washes there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT CRUISE! THERE IS GOING TO BE ONE FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST RIGHT?? FIRST SUNDAY?? :dunno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Jul 10 2009, 05:28 PM~14438480
> *CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT CRUISE! THERE IS GOING TO BE ONE FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST RIGHT?? FIRST SUNDAY?? :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup: hope so! uce cant be out that night thow...we got a toydrive in stockton were having on that day.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14254054







but was thinking we need 2 get with primos pizza on northgate 4 a meeting spot!  that weeknd might be a lil dead cecause theres 2 events that day!
we do need 2 keep this alive thow  

oh ya sorry every1,i cant wright or spell :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 10 2009, 06:38 PM~14438574
> *:thumbsup: hope so! uce cant be out that night thow...we got a toydrive in stockton were having on that day..but was thinking we need 2 get with primos pizza on northgate 4 a meeting spot!  that weeknd might be a lil dead cecause theres 2 events that day!
> we do need 2 keep this alive thow
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: Spell check homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 10 2009, 06:04 PM~14438737
> *:machinegun: Spell check homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


blah blah..... swiss cheese :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

NATOMAS SOUNDS COOL SPOT TO MEET ,OLD ILLUSIONS READY TO RIDE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT on that topic! :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 10 2009, 07:09 PM~14438771
> *blah blah..... swiss cheese :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: swiss cheese....


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 10 2009, 06:38 PM~14438574
> *:thumbsup: hope so! uce cant be out that night thow...we got a toydrive in stockton were having on that day..    http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14254054
> 
> 
> ...


its not primos pizza anymore though. last time i went by it was strictly mexican food.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm down to ride to stockton lets show how sac lowriders stick together as family .. ....... plus its a uce function and a good cause...


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Jul 9 2009, 02:19 PM~14425582
> *Willeys on BROADWAY got a nice size parking lot!!!
> *


we cant do willeys they are the ones that always call the cop even after the fact that we order hella food from them they dont like it when we kick it in there parking lot 

every time we all kicked it in that lot and i went in to order the guy was on the phone looking at the parking lot making faces and 2 minutes late cop are fuckn with us


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 11 2009, 08:06 AM~14442371
> *we cant do willeys they are the ones that always call the cop even after the fact that we order hella food from them they dont like it when we kick it in there parking lot
> 
> every time we all kicked it in that lot and i went in to order the guy was on the phone looking at the parking lot making faces and 2 minutes late cop are fuckn with us
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Northgate sounds good. Plenty of lots on that street to chill on.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 12 2009, 10:12 PM~14453664
> *Northgate sounds good. Plenty of lots on that street to chill on.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 8 2009, 08:36 AM~14411022
> *Natomas or Northgate sounds good. Plenty of lots on that street to chill on.*



Here are my .02  :biggrin: 


Northgate is a good starting point, there is plenty of parking for everyone and no one will be harassed. If you guys agree to make Primos on Northgate the starting point I will contact the owner and let him know that we will be there every first Sunday of each month just like stated by everyone. This way if we ever have problems with the parking he will vouch for us as and we will be secure. :cheesy:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 13 2009, 10:16 AM~14457027
> *Here are my .02    :biggrin:
> Northgate is a good starting point, there is plenty of parking for everyone and no one will be harassed. If you guys agree to make Primos on Northgate the starting point I will contact the owner and let him know that we will be there every first Sunday of each month just like stated by everyone.  This way if we ever have problems with the parking he will vouch for us as and we will be secure.  :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good, what does everybody think??? Maybe we can get a $1 taco special... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 13 2009, 10:46 AM~14457357
> *Sounds good, what does everybody think??? Maybe we can get a $1 taco special... :biggrin:
> *



You know what a couple of years ago, the previous owner would let us hang out there and he would give us free drinks with our food purchases. No need for him to do it but he would do it. I will try to work some kind of special for us. Just need to know if everyone agrees to this and around what time will we be meeting?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 13 2009, 11:11 AM~14457559
> *You know what a couple of years ago, the previous owner would let us hang out there and he would give us free drinks with our food purchases. No need for him to do it but he would do it. I will try to work some kind of special for us. Just need to know if everyone agrees to this and around what time will we be meeting?
> *


 :biggrin: that sounds cool to me....i'm always in sac :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 13 2009, 11:16 AM~14457027
> *Here are my .02    :biggrin:
> Northgate is a good starting point, there is plenty of parking for everyone and no one will be harassed. If you guys agree to make Primos on Northgate the starting point I will contact the owner and let him know that we will be there every first Sunday of each month just like stated by everyone.  This way if we ever have problems with the parking he will vouch for us as and we will be secure.  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good
:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

IT LOOKS LIKE THIS IS COMING TOGETHER....GOOD JOB GUYS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

primos sounds good :biggrinlenty of parking :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay, I was not part of the first cruise so I don’t know what streets you hit up. But this is just a suggestion nothing set in stone. It’s good to have a route of where we are going just in case people get lost. 

If we all agree to start with Primos on Northgate: 

Start off on *Northgate* head over to the *160*
*160 *turns into *N 12th street*
Go down *N 12th street *to *I street*
Take a right on *I street *heading over to Old Sac 
Cruise old Sac heading over to <s>Front Street</s>
Go south on <s>Front Street </s>toward *Broadway*
Go down *Broadway *towards *Franklin Blvd*
Go down *Franklin Blvd *ending at *William land Park*.

We can have a pit stop at William land Park and then pick up another route from there?

What do you guys think?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 13 2009, 03:59 PM~14460729
> *Okay, I was not part of the first cruise so I don’t know what streets you hit up. But this is just a suggestion nothing set in stone. It’s good to have a route of where we are going just in case people get lost.
> 
> If we all agree to start with Primos on Northgate:
> ...


FRONT STREET IS CLOSED S. BOUND TO BROADWAY. IT'S BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE.... 

HOPE IT HELPS.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 13 2009, 05:56 PM~14461967
> *FRONT STREET IS CLOSED S. BOUND TO BROADWAY. IT'S BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE....
> 
> HOPE IT HELPS.    :thumbsup:
> *



It's been a while since we have been out in the streets... :wow: 


Or maybe we don't need a route? :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Art Vallejo is family and always takes care of us when ever we go there. And ALL proceeds go the Washington Neighborhood Center.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Primos sounds cool to me. IT sounds like that would be a very good drive :thumbsup: Primos has a good size parking lot plenty of room for everybody there :yes: The route sounds good to we cant have nobody getting lost or left behind. Just another suggestion we should have some kind of time limit for the meating spot because after all it is called a cruise night :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14466149
> *Primos  sounds cool to me. IT sounds like that would be a very good drive  :thumbsup: Primos has a good size parking lot plenty of room for everybody there :yes: The route sounds good to we cant have nobody getting lost or left behind. Just another suggestion we should have some kind of time limit for the meating spot because after all it is called a cruise night   :0
> *



You just brought memories of Cruise Night in Woodland.  Those were the days. :h5: We should get together with Northgate businesses and see if they would agree to have some kind of agreement and block off Northgate for us. There are plenty of gas stations for refueling LOL and places to kick it and eat. I miss cruise night in Woodland. :tears:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

make sure you get permission first because the last hangout there the cops came in and made everybody leave....02 cents


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 14 2009, 09:09 AM~14468108
> *make sure you get permission first because the last hangout there the cops came in and made everybody leave....02 cents
> *



 When? Where?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 14 2009, 08:18 AM~14468198
> *  When? Where?
> *



at primos in northgate it was last year cinco de mayo ........alot of people ate there so it was a good turnout but around 8.30 or 9pm thats when the cavarly came in ....which means copsssssssssssss


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 14 2009, 09:39 AM~14468431
> *at primos in northgate it was last year cinco de mayo  ........alot of people ate there so it was a good turnout but around 8.30  or 9pm thats when the cavarly came in ....which means copsssssssssssss
> *


If you read my previous post, you can read that I said I will get with the owner for details. I hope this doesn't become a problem and Primos can be our spot. 
We all have not agreed on Primos yet.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Sounds good to me ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 14 2009, 08:44 AM~14468482
> *If you read my previous post, you can read that I said I will get with the owner for details. I hope this doesn't become a problem and Primos can be our spot.
> We all have not agreed on Primos yet.
> *


You guys always lookin out organizing :biggrin: Primos is that where we met for the softball meetings? If so that was a pretty good spot :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 14 2009, 02:51 PM~14472079
> *You guys always lookin out organizing   :biggrin:  Primos is that where we met for the softball meetings? If so that was a pretty good spot  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: I know I love to organize... Gabe said to kick back already. :roflmao: :happysad:

Yup that is the place, did you ever try the cheladas? :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14468053
> *You just brought memories of Cruise Night in Woodland.    Those were the days.  :h5: We should get together with Northgate businesses and see if they would agree to have some kind of agreement and block off Northgate for us. There are plenty of gas stations for refueling LOL and places to kick it and eat. I miss cruise night in Woodland.  :tears:
> *


I think a car club did that way back in the day like 92 or 93. So it was done before it would be nice to do it again. The Woodland cruise was always off the hook!!!! Good times back then... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 13 2009, 02:59 PM~14460729
> *Okay, I was not part of the first cruise so I don’t know what streets you hit up. But this is just a suggestion nothing set in stone. It’s good to have a route of where we are going just in case people get lost.
> 
> If we all agree to start with Primos on Northgate:
> ...


TTT
LETS DO THIS... NO MORE TALKING :biggrin: 
MEET AT PRIMOS AND TAKE THAT ROUTE


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 14 2009, 03:10 PM~14473044
> *:biggrin:  I know I love to organize... Gabe said to kick back already.  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> 
> Yup that is the place, did you ever try the cheladas? :biggrin:
> *


Nope never tried the cheladas, but remember i'm pale :biggrin: I do believe that is a type of cerveza? I'll have to try one :0


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

i think so far it all sounds like a grate idea all we have to do is try it and see what happens.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14468053
> *You just brought memories of Cruise Night in Woodland.    Those were the days.  :h5: We should get together with Northgate businesses and see if they would agree to have some kind of agreement and block off Northgate for us. There are plenty of gas stations for refueling LOL and places to kick it and eat. I miss cruise night in Woodland.  :tears:
> *




Dam I miss cruise night hella bad! I think I'm about to call the city of Woodland and ask what all it takes to start that back up?what are the kids suppost to grow up on out there????


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 14 2009, 06:05 PM~14474262
> *I think a car club did that way back in the day like 92 or 93. So it was done before it would be nice to do it again. The Woodland cruise was always off the hook!!!! Good times back then... :biggrin:
> *



There is hope... :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 14 2009, 10:17 PM~14477926
> *TTT
> LETS DO THIS... NO MORE TALKING :biggrin:
> MEET AT PRIMOS AND TAKE THAT ROUTE
> *



Bub has spoken... :0 :cheesy: Just kidding :biggrin: 

It looks like everyone agrees to meet at Primos...I will set up an appointment to talk to the owner and see what he can guarantee us incase we get harassed by the cops. I hope it’s not a problem and I will also try to see if I can score us some kind of discount since we will be meeting there once a month. 

I will post my update once I have received information


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 14 2009, 10:19 PM~14477953
> *Nope never tried the cheladas, but remember i'm pale :biggrin: I do believe that is a type of cerveza? I'll have to try one :0
> *



Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 15 2009, 10:13 AM~14481482
> *i think so far it all sounds like a grate idea all we have to do is try it and see what happens.*



:yes: :h5:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 15 2009, 10:16 AM~14481506
> *Dam I miss cruise night hella bad! I think I'm about to call the city of Woodland and ask what all it takes to start that back up?what are the kids suppost to grow up on out there????
> *



You should call, see what they tell you. It would be interesting to know what the requirements to have the event again are. If you do follow through I am game to help out. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 15 2009, 11:21 AM~14482092
> *You should call, see what they tell you. It would be interesting to know what the requirements to have the event again are. If you do follow through I am game to help out.  :biggrin:
> *




Thanks I will call!!!!! I know you guys plus all the clubs will support me and make it happen!!!! cross your fingers and lets make it happen!-one luv


----------



## northerncandyman (Jun 3, 2007)

FRANKLON DOES'NT RUN INTO LANDPARK. :twak:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 15 2009, 12:13 PM~14482691
> *Thanks I will call!!!!! I know you guys plus all the clubs will support me and make it happen!!!! cross your fingers and lets make it happen!-one luv
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northerncandyman_@Jul 15 2009, 12:46 PM~14483042
> *FRANKLON DOES'NT RUN INTO LANDPARK. :twak:
> *



:around: Someone make a route LOL!!! :twak:

Bub, can you make a route for everyone to follow or maybe candyman can step up since he was the only one to catch that error. LOL!! :420:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Start off on *Northgate* head over to the *160 *160 turns into *N 12th *streetGo down N 12th street to *I street*
Take a right on* I street *heading over to Old Sac 
*Cruise old Sac*....then heading over to* Front Street*
Go south on *3rd *towards Broadway and maybe hit miller? then down *broadway too riverside*, go south too *williamland!* then from there maybe continue down on *riverside to broadway* towards *franklin* go south and *end at florin and franklin?*


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 15 2009, 04:30 PM~14484828
> *Start off on Northgate head over to the 160 160 turns into N 12th streetGo down N 12th street to I street
> Take a right on I street heading over to Old Sac
> Cruise old Sac....then heading over to Front Street
> ...


lets do this
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that sounds good!!!





> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 15 2009, 03:30 PM~14484828
> *Start off on Northgate head over to the 160 160 turns into N 12th streetGo down N 12th street to I street
> Take a right on I street heading over to Old Sac
> Cruise old Sac....then heading over to Front Street
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 15 2009, 03:30 PM~14484828
> *Start off on Northgate head over to the 160 160 turns into N 12th streetGo down N 12th street to I street
> Take a right on I street heading over to Old Sac
> Cruise old Sac....then heading over to Front Street
> ...



*PERFECT!!!*


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea im out there lets do this !! bring back the cruising scene !!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Jul 15 2009, 04:01 PM~14485795
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hell yea im out there lets do this !! bring back the cruising scene !!
> *


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 15 2009, 11:10 AM~14481983
> *Bub has spoken... :0  :cheesy:  Just kidding  :biggrin:
> 
> It looks like everyone agrees to meet at Primos...I will set up an appointment to talk to the owner and see what he can guarantee us incase we get harassed by the cops. I hope it’s not a problem and I will also try to see if I can score us some kind of discount since we will be meeting there once a month.
> ...


Bub has spoken, so it shall be done....


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 15 2009, 05:51 PM~14486256
> *Bub has spoken, so it shall be done....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lets ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jul 15 2009, 02:40 PM~14484935
> *lets do this
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds good lets do this :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 15 2009, 03:30 PM~14484828
> *Start off on Northgate head over to the 160 160 turns into N 12th streetGo down N 12th street to I street
> Take a right on I street heading over to Old Sac
> Cruise old Sac....then heading over to Front Street
> ...


I'M FUCKING LOST ALREADY!  SAY THAT AGAIN!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Jul 15 2009, 05:01 PM~14485795
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hell yea im out there lets do this !! bring back the cruising scene !!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Did u guys find out a time yet :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 17 2009, 03:55 PM~14505755
> *Did u guys find out a time yet :biggrin:
> *



What he said ^^^^^^ :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

WHAT DO U GUYS THINK ABOUT 4:30 WHEN IT COOLS OFF JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 19 2009, 10:18 PM~14522162
> *WHAT DO U GUYS THINK ABOUT 4:30 WHEN IT COOLS OFF JUST A THOUGHT
> *


IT'S STILL HOT AT 4:30. BUT I'M DOW  N!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 19 2009, 10:06 PM~14522536
> *IT'S STILL HOT AT 4:30. BUT I'M DOW  N!!
> *


ttt


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

:cool FRANKLIN AN FLORIN IF WE GO BY MC DONALDS SHERIFFS WILL SHUT US ,DOWN IN ABOUT A HOUR ,LIKE EVERY YEAR , :uh: , I DONT THINK THEY LIKE LO,LOS OUT THERE WE INTIMIDATE,THEM I GUESS , :biggrin: WERE NOT A VIOLENT CROWD , WE JUST LIKE TO RIDE,  KEEP A HOMIE POSTED. ALRATO.


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

a road it sounds like a good idea 2 me road somebody should make some maps of the route you guys r go take so if everybody dont make the lites the line wont get broke up and everybody will end up at the same spot and take the same route 2 the destiination and that makes it a cruz 4 real u heard me i will roll with you guys on one of those cruz nites come up with a meeting time and a leave time with a 30 min window from the meet time 2 the leave time


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Jul 20 2009, 06:06 PM~14530271
> *a road it sounds like a good idea 2 me road somebody should make some maps of the route you guys r go take so if everybody dont make the lites the line wont get broke up and everybody will end up at the same spot and take the same route 2 the destiination and that makes it a cruz 4 real u heard me i will roll with you guys on one of those cruz nites come up with a meeting time and a leave time with a 30 min window from the meet time 2 the leave time
> *



What is the date and time??????


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14538656
> *What is the date and time??????
> *


 X2


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14538656
> *What is the date and time??????
> *


Ohh shit you live in Woodland


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

we probly dont need maps its 2009 almost every one has cell phones just call a friend find out location.

maps no good just in case we do play cat and mouse with the 5
they will be at our next spot before us. if they find a map that is.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 21 2009, 09:41 PM~14545246
> *Ohh shit you live in Woodland
> *



Fasho I was born and raised in WDLD! Been living in Sac for about 10 years but just moved back to the town on the first of July just  ridin and putin it down solo! Much love to you and your club homie you guys repp that shit hard out on that BLVD!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 22 2009, 08:54 AM~14548225
> *Fasho I was born and raised in WDLD! Been living in Sac for about 10 years but just moved back to the town on the first of July just   ridin and putin it down solo! Much love to you and your club homie you guys repp that shit hard out on that BLVD!!!!
> *


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Jul 21 2009, 10:32 PM~14545129
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jul 24 2009, 03:10 PM~14573703
> *x3
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: 
T
T
T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

did anybody set a time yet :dunno:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 26 2009, 11:56 PM~14590725
> *did anybody set a time yet  :dunno:
> *


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 27 2009, 09:19 AM~14591851
> *??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

What do u guys think about 5:45


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 27 2009, 03:05 PM~14596153
> *What do u guys think about 5:45
> *



Perfect! still hot. lol


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SO IT'S THE FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH.. SUZIE'S OR PRIMO'S?

TIME- 4:30/5:30?


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 29 2009, 07:41 AM~14614105
> *SO IT'S THE FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH..  SUZIE'S  OR    PRIMO'S?
> 
> TIME-    4:30/5:30?
> *



I think its the first Sunday of the month at Primos on Northgate at 5:30 but thats the day of the Frisco Street Low Show! How is all rollin to that?


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows will be in frisco sunday who else is going maybe we all can ride there 2 gether after that we hitting pier 39 cus we can hit the switches and the police let us cus the tourist love that shit _


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we will be heading to stockton to support the uce toy drive....which is this sunday...


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

I WILL BE IN FRISCO  BUT YOU CAN CATCH AT THE NEXT CRUISE 4 SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 29 2009, 10:01 AM~14615825
> *we will be heading to stockton to support the uce toy drive....which is this sunday...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:cool


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

what did everybody think about the new meeting spot ? (primos pizza) should we change it next month to some where different like downtown again or keep it the same....


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

I SAY KEEP IT ON NORTHGATE :thumbsup: I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT CRUISE!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE BOTH COVERS OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE IN SAC.... HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM~14678789
> *I SAY KEEP IT ON NORTHGATE  :thumbsup:  I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT CRUISE!!
> *



X2


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Aug 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14678729
> *what did everybody think about the new meeting spot ? (primos pizza)  should we change it next month to some where different like downtown again or keep it the same....
> *


Suzie burger was cool cause we didn't get split up at all the lights.....


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Aug 6 2009, 09:01 PM~14698285
> *Suzie burger was cool cause we didn't get split up at all the lights.....
> *










I AGREE WITH THAT AS WELL..BUT WHAT EVER NEEDS TO HAPPENED LET'S DO IT.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THAT'S TRUE THEIR WAS A SHIT LOAD OF LIGHTS THE WHOLE LINE UP GOT PRETTY MESSED UP....THE ROUTE WE HAD LAST TIME SEEMED TO HAVE WORKED OUT A LITTLE BETTER .... PLUS THE COPS ON NORTHGATE WAS OUT TRIPPING HARD THAT DAY. THEY GAVE ONE OF ARE GUYS A FIX IT TICKET FOR HAVING JUICE IN HIS RIDE AND HE WASN'T EVEN PLAYING WITH IT THEY JUST WAS FUCKING WITH US. :angry: :banghead:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

sounds like suzie burger might be better then, either way i cant wait to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Aug 8 2009, 11:16 PM~14715303
> *THAT'S TRUE THEIR WAS A SHIT LOAD OF LIGHTS THE WHOLE LINE UP GOT PRETTY MESSED UP....THE ROUTE WE HAD LAST TIME SEEMED TO HAVE WORKED OUT A LITTLE BETTER .... PLUS THE COPS ON NORTHGATE WAS OUT TRIPPING HARD THAT DAY. THEY GAVE ONE OF ARE GUYS A FIX IT TICKET FOR HAVING JUICE IN HIS RIDE AND HE WASN'T EVEN PLAYING WITH IT THEY JUST WAS FUCKING WITH US.  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


i got the same ticket a week before that the fine is 168.00 fu/king dollars ....and didnt even touch the switch my fortune cookie says ride with donuts on sundays......might help. :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

2 MORE WEEKS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

So whats the date for Suzies?


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Aug 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14905902
> *So whats the date for Suzies?
> *



X2?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

this sunday imaginations is haveing a cruise for caddilac jack....cruise from northgate to william land park in respect 4 jack there will be cake at the end if you like a slice and kick back and que.....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2009, 09:55 AM~14909598
> *this sunday imaginations is haveing a cruise for caddilac jack....cruise from northgate to william land park in respect 4 jack there will be cake at the end if you like a slice and kick back and que.....
> *


what time and where on sunday???


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

meeting at primos pizza on northgate at 12pm and leaving at 1pm and cruise to the park 4 some cake and celebrate jacks life...


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

THANKS DAD HOPE PEOPLE CAN MAKE IT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Aug 29 2009, 07:16 PM~14922942
> *THANKS DAD HOPE PEOPLE CAN MAKE IT
> *




karl just called he suppose to bring the pic of jack and cheech and chong together....don't trip son i got ur back always you know how we do...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63+Aug 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14905902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X4....


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

So we cruzin this Sunday Labor Day Weekend??


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

i had the same " ? " :dunno: whos down to roll this weekend or does everybody have plans for the holiday weekend. POST IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

i dont know about everybody else but i will be out there cruisin this sunday!  whos with me?! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'M DOWN... 5:00 - 5:30 SUNDAY uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin: OLD ILLUSION CARS SHOW 1ST ANNUAL ,SEPT 20 ,WERE NOT NO BIG ,A$$ BOMB CLUB ,BUT WE REPRESENT ,FOR SACRA,ALL THE MONEY ,GOES TO FEED THE NEED ,AT OAK,PARK COMMUNITY ,CENTER ,LAST YEAR ,WE DID A TURKEY DINNER,THE WHOLE WORK,S AN WHAT STARTED OUT AS SOMETHING SMALL WENT TO SOMETHING REAL BIG ,WE FEED HALF OAK PARK ,BUS LOADS OF HOMELESS PEOPLE, FROM DOWN TOWN CHURCHES ,A FEW OTHER CLUBS JUMPED IN TO HELP,OUT ,ALOT OF MEMBERS EMPTYED THERE POCKETS LAST THANKSGIVING , SO THATS THE REASON FOR THE CAR SHOW. GRACIAS HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT ; :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: i plan on making it out to the old illusions car show on sept 20th Fearnone is also having a show in sac that day which should be real good! but i hope to see some riders out this sunday sept 6th!!!! im hittin Northgate to Downtown,Old Sac,Miller,Broadway to Discovery! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats up g dogg hit me up im down to ride sunday :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop oct 18th n sacramento go 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Sep 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14977208
> *:thumbsup: i plan on making it out to the old illusions car show on sept 20th Fearnone is also having a show in sac that day which should be real good! but i hope to see some riders out this sunday sept 6th!!!! im hittin Northgate to Downtown,Old Sac,Miller,Broadway to Discovery! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no old sac this week its closed 4 the gold rush days....


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 5 2009, 11:17 PM~14993739
> *no old sac this week its closed 4 the gold rush days....
> *


 yea i heard they blocked the streets and added dirt for that gold rush thing this weekend


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

check out the midnight players in natomas on truxel 4 free at the community center 6.30......2........8pm .......


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Sep 5 2009, 07:16 PM~14992279
> *whats up g dogg hit me up im down to ride sunday :cheesy:
> *


my bad bro havent been on here in a minute i will get at u


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15019927
> *check out the midnight players in natomas on truxel 4 free at the community center 6.30......2........8pm    .......
> *


thats right natomas communitty center on truxel midnigth players sept. 12


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Sep 8 2009, 09:06 PM~15022458
> *thats right natomas communitty center on truxel midnigth players sept. 12
> *



yeah i'm going to check out the midnight players first then vallejo's..


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

A few pictures from a Sunday Cruise/ :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Sep 8 2009, 09:22 PM~15022714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope you guys and ladys can make the 1st annual old illusion car show sept 20 2009....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Sep 8 2009, 09:22 PM~15022714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good pimp juice :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Lets get this goin again.............. :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

im wit it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LET'S JUST NOT CRUISE BROADWAY OR FRANKLIN & WE SHOULD BE ALRIGHT. uffin:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

STYLISTICS IS ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Mar 19 2010, 04:13 PM~16939627
> *Lets get this goin again.............. :cheesy:
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

IM ALWAYS READY TO GET IN TRAFFIC. JUST MOVED OUT HERE FROM SAN DIEGO BUT MY GPS WILL GET ME WHEREVER THERE IS SOME REAL LOW RIDING GOING ON...
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

i dont no if any body came up with this im not going to read all 10 pages but we should all get together and cruz 2 sat down J & K when they have there art walk it cracking out there and cops dont fuk with us


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Mar 24 2010, 08:22 PM~16992808
> *i dont no if any body came up with this im not going to read all 10 pages but we should all get together and cruz 2 sat down J & K when they have there art walk it cracking out there and cops dont fuk with us
> *



SET A DATE IM THERE LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SUNDAY WILLIAM LAND PARK! GO FROM THERE,MAYBE TAKE A LIL RIDE THRU OLD SAC.  EITHER WAY IMA BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2010, 07:31 AM~17006814
> *SUNDAY WILLIAM LAND PARK! GO FROM THERE,MAYBE TAKE A LIL RIDE THRU OLD SAC.   EITHER WAY IMA BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY
> *


I'LL BE GONE FISHIN ON SUNDAY! :banghead: DAMN.... 

SAT. THO AFTER THE CHAVEZ MARCH I'LL BE OUT ROLLIN..   :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2010, 07:31 AM~17006814
> *SUNDAY WILLIAM LAND PARK! GO FROM THERE,MAYBE TAKE A LIL RIDE THRU OLD SAC.   EITHER WAY IMA BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY
> *


just looked at the weather 4 next week,rain all week! so im 100% gonna be out in the lowlow on sunday  hope to see some other riders 2


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 5 2009, 09:56 PM~14389875
> *i'll start my 2cents the first week of the month so it would give me time to cash my welfare check and have gas money....lol
> *


Come support these youngsters raise money for new equipment and uniforms.
this is a new team that s just starting out lets show them some love.

FLYER COMING SOON ....... FLYER COMING SOON...... FLYER COMING SOON.... 

--------------------

LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17014072
> *just looked at the weather 4 next week,rain all week! so im 100% gonna be out in the lowlow on sunday   hope to see some other riders 2
> *


  I'll b out takin a ride........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2010, 11:48 PM~17014072
> *just looked at the weather 4 next week,rain all week! so im 100% gonna be out in the lowlow on sunday   hope to see some other riders 2
> *


I'll be out riding. What time and where? :biggrin:


----------



## lukkelou (Jul 9, 2007)

im down to ride too


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

wasup bub what time yall wanna meet but lets ride i aint tryin to sit at WILLIAM LAME park


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2010, 07:31 AM~17006814
> *SUNDAY WILLIAM LAND PARK! GO FROM THERE,MAYBE TAKE A LIL RIDE THRU OLD SAC.   EITHER WAY IMA BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 27 2010, 09:52 PM~17020659
> *wasup bub what time yall wanna meet but lets ride  i aint tryin to sit  at WILLIAM LAME park
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Im down


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

So whats the plan??


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Mar 27 2010, 08:52 PM~17020659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

dont know exactly when everyone plans on coming thru and gett'n in traffic?? but im gonna be there early... kickn it there most of the day


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

rob from family first is suppose to hop at william lame park today with the orange wagon he told me ...will see if it happens....and whoever wins hope they shake hands and lets ride... its all 4 fun..rob said he will b at the park at 2pm...both can hop so it should be kool..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:uh: cant beleive with all the lowlows in sacramento,how many cars were out today :angry:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17027917
> *:uh:  cant beleive with all the lowlows in sacramento,how many cars were out today :angry:
> *


It's alright bro it's still early in the year....It was a nice day though...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

dont worry be happy :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17027917
> *:uh:  cant beleive with all the lowlows in sacramento,how many cars were out today :angry:
> *


Who you talking bout?!? :cheesy:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 29 2010, 07:50 AM~17032202
> *Who you talking bout?!?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: not you homie! seen you out there in traffic..

Ima be out there tonight,take'n ah lil ride!  
jus hopp in and see where the wheel takes me :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Mar 28 2010, 07:32 AM~17022323
> *Im down
> *


Im down too!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: To The Top !!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH *

MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
leave at 6pm down franklin to broadway take broadway down to front st,front st thru old sac then! then will take J st all the way down to 29th ampm fuel and regroup...take 29th to k st back towards downtown then take 16th to northgate to primos! post there 4 awile.. then take it back to J st LETS GET THIS GOING! OPEN TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN TRAFFIC


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17108477
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. SUN/APRIL 18TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
> ...



MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
leave at 5pm down franklin to broadway 

=========

COPCOPCOPCOPCOPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS & TICKETS :0 :0


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 5 2010, 10:27 PM~17108477
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. SUN/APRIL 18TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
> ...


About time someone set something, let's ride


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

2 bad nobody gonna show up we will be there i think bub good looking out its for nothing though u should have said lets sit like old folks at william LAME park i bet 100 cars would show up for that look what carl said cops, cops, cops & tickets WELL STAY YO ASS HOME ima be out THERE police fuck with individuals not groups speaking of INDIVIDUALS i hope yall there along with every other real rida club and solo rida's why would anyone worry bout the cops if they are legit


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

*LETS NOT DO THIS STAY AT HOME NIGHT (AGAIN)..SUNDAY/APRIL 18TH 
*

LETS NOT MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
NOT leave at 5pm down franklin to broadway NOT take broadway down to front st,front st thru old sac then LETS NOT TAKE SAME ROUTE BACK TO FLORIN AND FRANKLIN...END IT THERE!  LETS JUST STAY AT HOME and have garage carshows free addmission 1st place trophies to the owner of the garage where car is on display ! OPEN TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO STAY AT HOME AS USUAL  

*P.S. IF WE KEEP THIS UP WE GONNA BE THE LAUGHIN STOCK OF LOWRIDING IN CA 
WE SUPPOSE TO BE THE FRONT RUNNERS OF THIS SHIT THIS IS DA 916 HOME OF DA GOV-I-NOR *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HOPEFULLY WE ALL SHOW UP IM JUST CALLIN IT LIKE I SEE IT PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:uh: "NO WHINING"


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

IM BITCHIN


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 6 2010, 06:45 AM~17110766
> *LETS NOT DO THIS  STAY AT HOME NIGHT (AGAIN)..SUNDAY/APRIL 18TH
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THE DUMBEST THING I EVER HEARD. I DON'T SHOW UP WHEN IT'S OVER & COMPLAIN LIKE YOU

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT COPS! SO KEEP MY NAME OUT OF THAT BULLSHIT!

"BUT WHEN IT SAYS "NO CRUIZIN" ON BROADWAY & FRANKLIN IT MEANS THAT.... WHY NOT FREEPORT OR POWER INN LETS CRUISE SOME NEW SPOTS.. YOU ALWAYS TALK ABOUT WILLIAM LAME PARK! BUT YOUR ALWAYS THERE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE! BUT YOU ALWAYS COME LATE. IS THAT WHY IT'S LAME?

AND ANOTHER THING HOMIE FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!! I'M NOT ON PROBATION OR PAROLE,PARKING TICKETS, NOT EVEN A LIGHT RAIL TICKET.... I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE POLICE!!!!!

SO THAT'S WHY I SAID COPS & TICKETS!IF IT SAYS NO CRUIZIN IT MEANS THAT..... I CAN READ.. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE LEGIT TO HAVE COMMON SENSE.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 6 2010, 07:20 AM~17110996
> *THAT WAS THE DUMBEST THING I EVER HEARD. I DON'T SHOW UP WHEN IT'S OVER & COMPLAIN LIKE YOU
> 
> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT COPS! SO KEEP MY NAME OUT OF THAT BULLSHIT!
> ...


COMMON SENSE</span> TELLS ME EVERYBODY MUST BE A WILLIAM LAME PARK / MISS ME WITH YOU FAKE ASS WANNA BE LOWRIDIN ASS POTNA / ITS FOOLS LIKE U THAT MAKE IT HARD TO RIDE DOWN THE STREET


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 6 2010, 07:29 AM~17111057
> *COMMON SENSE</span>  TELLS ME EVERYBODY MUST BE A WILLIAM LAME PARK /  MISS ME WITH YOU FAKE ASS WANNA BE LOWRIDIN ASS POTNA  /  ITS FOOLS LIKE U THAT MAKE IT HARD TO RIDE DOWN THE STREET
> *


YOU WANNA GO THERE HOMIE HIT ME UP E BANGER. 

I GOT HIGH PRICES BECAUSE I SELL QUALITY SHIT HOMIE.

DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME IS WHAT I ALWAYS SAY.....

MY MOTTO IS: "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"

IF YOU BUY JUNK, YOU GET JUNK    

IF IT WAS 5 SECONDS AFTER BUB YOU WERE NEXT IN 10 SECONDS. SO WHATS THAT MEAN?


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

E BANGER WOW MAN ILL GET IN YO FACE IF THAT MAKES U FEEL BETTER BUT THEN AGAIN U GOT COPS ON YOUR MIND SO HARD I KNOW ILL SEE THEM AT MY FRONT DOOR IN 5 SECONDS WE AINT HOMIES EITHER STAY OFF MINE FROM THIS DAY ON I GOTS NOTHING 2 SAY 2 U ( AND STOP CALLIN MY PHONE)


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HEY CARL I'LL JUST PUT IT THIS WAY IT JUST MADE ME MAD BUB TRYIN TO MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN AND U FOLLOWED WITH THAT NEGATIVE SHIT BOUT SOME COPS AND TICKETS WE COOL MAN I JUST WISH WE COULD ALL GET OUT AND RIDE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Apr 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17108477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


carl, ima be real calm and respectful.. evenknow u wana get on here and knock what im try'n to do! try'n to get this city together and ride,more than what anyone else wants to do... So for the people that are worried bout it! they can just sit at the park or home.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2010, 08:47 AM~17111831
> *carl, ima be real calm and respectful.. evenknow u wana get on here and knock what im try'n to do! try'n to get this city together and ride,more than what anyone else wants to do... So for the people that are worried bout it! they can just sit at the park or home.
> *


BUBBA YOU KNOW I'M NOT LIKE THAT BRO! 
YOU KNEW THAT FROM THE FIRST DAY I MET YOU.

LET'S JUST RIDE TONIGHT!

IT DON'T HAVE TO BE THE WEEKEND....

I'M DOWN ANY DAY OF THE WEEK

LMK WHAT'S UP.

"CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?"
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 5 2010, 10:27 PM~17108477
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. SUN/APRIL 18TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 5 2010, 10:27 PM~17108477
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. SUN/APRIL 18TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
> ...


I wasn't able to make it out last time, but wil be out for this one :thumbsup: 
Let's ride after BLVD Image show too


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Apr 6 2010, 06:14 AM~17110560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2010, 03:01 PM~17114473
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW IM DOING FOR GETTING IN TRAFFIC WHATEVER DAY OF THE WEEK. SHIT I MOVED UP HERE FROM DAYGO AND LOOKS LIKE I WILL BE MOVING BACC HERE VERY SHORTLY. THE LOWRIDDING UP HERE IS SO WEEK HOMIE. SO MANY PEOPLE WITH CARS AND SCARED OF SOME POLICE TO GET IN TRAFFIC. WELL I SHOULD SEE ALOT OF MORE LOW LOWS ON CRAIGSLIST FOR SALE OUT OF SAC SINCE PEOPLE ARE SCARED TO RIDE. I WAS IN TRAFFIC IN THE RAIN YESTERDAY JUST CUZ. SO IF ANYBODY IS IN TRAFFIC FROM TODAY TIL SUNDAY CAN YU PLEASE HIT ME UP SO I CAN MEET UP WITH YOU... AND I EVEN GOT 10 FOR YOUR TANK...
619-392-2710


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A IN-DASH CAR TV AND FLIP DOWN SCREENS GET AT ME...
619-392-2710


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 6 2010, 02:48 PM~17114337
> *I wasn't able to make it out last time, but wil be out for this one :thumbsup:
> Let's ride after BLVD Image show too
> *


We need to start riding after all the car shows, like we use too....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Apr 6 2010, 05:22 PM~17116188
> *YOU KNOW IM DOING FOR GETTING IN TRAFFIC WHATEVER DAY OF THE WEEK. SHIT I MOVED UP HERE FROM DAYGO AND LOOKS LIKE I WILL BE MOVING BACC HERE VERY SHORTLY. THE LOWRIDDING UP HERE IS SO WEEK HOMIE. SO MANY PEOPLE WITH CARS AND SCARED OF SOME POLICE TO GET IN TRAFFIC. WELL I SHOULD SEE ALOT OF MORE LOW LOWS ON CRAIGSLIST FOR SALE OUT OF SAC SINCE PEOPLE ARE SCARED TO RIDE. I WAS IN TRAFFIC IN THE RAIN YESTERDAY JUST CUZ. SO IF ANYBODY IS IN TRAFFIC FROM TODAY TIL SUNDAY CAN YU PLEASE HIT ME UP SO I CAN MEET UP WITH YOU... AND I EVEN GOT 10 FOR YOUR TANK...
> 619-392-2710
> *


LETS ROLL HOMIE! I TAKE 76 ONLY PREMIUM.
MY # ON MY SIG DOWN BELOW..


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Apr 6 2010, 08:20 PM~17117605
> *We need to start riding after all the car shows, like we use too....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Apr 6 2010, 07:20 PM~17117605
> *We need to start riding after all the car shows, like we use too....
> *


TRUE,BUT WE SHOULDNT NEED A SHOW JUST TO BRING THE CARS OUT!

TO ME... IF THE SPOT IS LIVE!!! AND OR WERE IN TRAFFIC, ITS BETTER THEN A SHOW!  SHOWS ARE COOL BUT THEY KINDA GET :uh:  BORING.

:thumbsup: ANTONIO I KNOW YOU LIKE TO RIDE...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

lets riide after the baseball game this sunday..carmicheal to sac and to the bay.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I want to ride but im down for 4 for months may be 3 so lee lets try to get the street team going again!!!!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Lee were still going to have our hop NO BAD BLOOD between us man stuff got crazy I pm u telling u that that so when my car is done lets get out and ride man SF im down FAIRFIELD im down lets fill up the tanks and put rubber to road all most done money kinda funny right now so its takne me a little longer so i hope its all gd between us.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17119460
> *TRUE,BUT WE SHOULDNT NEED A SHOW JUST TO BRING THE CARS OUT!
> 
> TO ME... IF THE SPOT IS LIVE!!! AND OR WERE IN TRAFFIC, ITS BETTER THEN A SHOW!   SHOWS ARE COOL BUT THEY KINDA GET  :uh:   BORING.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

I got a rider now too..........so hit me up WHENEVER 916-601-2653

Give it up to the REAL RIDERS!!!!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

yep seen you on the freeway not to long ago


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Apr 7 2010, 08:49 PM~17128221
> *yep seen you on the freeway not to long ago
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 7 2010, 01:16 PM~17124743
> *I got a rider now too..........so hit me up WHENEVER 916-601-2653
> 
> Give it up to the REAL RIDERS!!!!
> *


ANY GIVEN THURSDAY???? :0


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 7 2010, 07:40 AM~17121901
> *Lee were still going to have our hop NO BAD BLOOD between us man stuff got crazy I pm u telling u that that so when my car is done lets get out and ride man SF im down FAIRFIELD im down lets fill up the tanks and put rubber to road all most done money kinda funny right now so its takne me a little longer so i hope its all gd between us.
> *



MAN I THOUGHT WE ALREADY SQUASH THAT IF U DOWN THEN U COMING WITH US 2 DA BAY ON THE 24TH 2 THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW I WAS GOIN 2 THE SHOW OUT HERE BUT THE CLUB VOTED TO GO 2 DA BAY


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 7 2010, 01:16 PM~17124743
> *I got a rider now too..........so hit me up WHENEVER 916-601-2653
> 
> Give it up to the REAL RIDERS!!!!
> *


ITS TIME 2 TAKE DUB SEVEN OFF UR PIC AND POST UP YOUR TOWNCAR L IT WAS NICE SEEING IT UP CLOSE AT THE CRIB YESTURDAY THATS A TOP NOTCH RIDE 

LETHAL LOWS AND STYLISTICS ON DA SAME PAGE


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 7 2010, 11:00 PM~17130240
> *ANY GIVEN THURSDAY???? :0
> *


*ANY* giving thursday!!! I'm riding!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> ITS TIME 2 TAKE DUB SEVEN OFF UR PIC AND POST UP YOUR TOWNCAR L IT WAS NICE SEEING IT UP CLOSE AT THE CRIB YESTURDAY THATS A TOP NOTCH RIDE
> 
> LETHAL LOWS AND STYLISTICS ON DA SAME PAGE
> 
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 8 2010, 07:16 AM~17132884
> *ANY giving thursday!!! I'm riding!!
> *


LET'S ROLL SUZIES BURGERS 6:30... 
LET'S SEE WHO SHOWS UP!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 6 2010, 06:14 AM~17110560
> *About time someone set something, let's ride
> *


max,after cruising around elkgrove 2day...I know your ready! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Apr 8 2010, 06:32 AM~17132631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LIL WARM UP CRUISE... WAS COOL  :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17108477
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. SUN/APRIL 18TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 4pm
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 8 2010, 08:04 AM~17132810
> *ITS TIME 2 TAKE DUB SEVEN OFF UR PIC AND POST UP YOUR TOWNCAR L  IT WAS NICE SEEING IT UP CLOSE  AT THE CRIB YESTURDAY THATS A TOP NOTCH RIDE
> 
> LETHAL LOWS AND STYLISTICS ON DA SAME PAGE
> ...


I seen this towncar cruising through old sac a few weeks ago. Clean ride.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17140403
> *NICE LIL WARM UP CRUISE... WAS COOL   :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! You, my man, are a real rider


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 9 2010, 12:04 AM~17141312
> *I seen this towncar cruising through old sac a few weeks ago.  Clean ride.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 8 2010, 03:19 PM~17136336
> *max,after cruising around elkgrove 2day...I know your ready! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: saw you guys ridin down EG Bl. then at park around the corner from my pad................the 4 is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 8 2010, 07:32 AM~17132631
> *MAN I THOUGHT WE ALREADY SQUASH THAT  IF U DOWN THEN U COMING WITH US 2 DA BAY ON THE 24TH  2 THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW  I WAS GOIN 2 THE SHOW OUT HERE BUT  THE CLUB VOTED TO GO 2 DA BAY
> *


My car is still down it will b down for 4 more months money is kinda funny rite now But when its done Im ready to ride.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One+Apr 9 2010, 02:18 AM~17142416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey! LET'S CRUISE TOMORROW AROUND 7PM' IT IS 2ND SATURDAY DOWNTOWN ON J STREET IT IS CRACKIN DOWN THERE. EVERYTHING IS OPEN LATE! I DID NOT SEE TO MANY COPS. STARTS AT 3 AND J TO 25TH AND J ST. LET'S RIDE AND SEE HOW WHAT HAPPENS :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 9 2010, 03:19 PM~17145944
> *Hey! LET'S CRUISE TOMORROW AROUND 7PM' IT IS 2ND SATURDAY DOWNTOWN ON J STREET IT IS CRACKIN DOWN THERE. EVERYTHING IS OPEN LATE! I DID NOT SEE TO MANY COPS. STARTS AT 3 AND J TO 25TH AND J ST. LET'S RIDE AND SEE HOW WHAT HAPPENS :cheesy:
> *


Dang, the fight is on at 7


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 9 2010, 09:10 PM~17149682
> *Dang, the fight is on at 7
> *


TIVO HOMIE! OR COME TO MY HOUSE IN THE MORNING & WATCH IT.. 

CAN YOU SAY BOOTLEG? :wow:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 10 2010, 08:33 AM~17151529
> *TIVO HOMIE! OR COME TO MY HOUSE IN THE MORNING & WATCH IT..
> 
> CAN YOU SAY BOOTLEG? :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: ......sounds good but I have already ordered it and I'm hosting it.........


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 10 2010, 09:56 AM~17152404
> *:roflmao: ......sounds good but I have already ordered it and I'm hosting it.........
> *




no invite.....wats up


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

HEY!! LET'S MAKE NEXT SATURDAY A CRUISE NIGHT?????? :cheesy: :cheesy: THE WEATHER WILL BE IN THE 70"S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 10 2010, 07:18 PM~17154557
> *HEY!! LET'S MAKE NEXT SATURDAY A CRUISE NIGHT?????? :cheesy:  :cheesy: THE WEATHER WILL BE IN THE 70"S :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sound great!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2010, 02:55 PM~17153118
> *no invite.....wats up
> *


I sent a mass layitlow text! You didn't get it? :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 9 2010, 01:19 PM~17145944
> *Hey! LET'S CRUISE TOMORROW AROUND 7PM' IT IS 2ND SATURDAY DOWNTOWN ON J STREET IT IS CRACKIN DOWN THERE. EVERYTHING IS OPEN LATE! I DID NOT SEE TO MANY COPS. STARTS AT 3 AND J TO 25TH AND J ST. LET'S RIDE AND SEE HOW WHAT HAPPENS :cheesy:
> *



That was good riding right there! had fun. 

Next month everyone should roll.. It was live! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 10 2010, 05:45 PM~17154729
> *I sent a mass layitlow text! You didn't get it?  :0
> *


dam i didnt get that


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 11 2010, 06:36 AM~17158284
> *dam i didnt get that
> *


Dang! All this technology and a simple text still doesn't go thru  

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 10 2010, 10:11 PM~17156985
> *That was good riding right there! had fun.
> 
> Next month everyone should roll.. It was live! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




pics or it was a dream u made up...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 11 2010, 05:50 PM~17162546
> *pics or it was a dream u made up...
> *


WHERE WERE YOU? :wow:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 12 2010, 07:05 AM~17167092
> *WHERE WERE YOU?  :wow:
> *



at your sisters.....lol got ya


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

wat up homies we here at FEARNONE cant wait to join u guy's on the streets 
all our cars are being worked on so we bin mia. cant wait to be back


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 12 2010, 07:36 AM~17167288
> *at your sisters.....lol got ya
> *


SHE'S BEEN MISSING FOR A WEEK! :wow: :wow:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17108477
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH *

MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
leave at 6pm down franklin to broadway take broadway down to front st,front st thru old sac then! then will take J st all the way down to 29th ampm fuel and regroup...take 29th to k st back towards downtown then take 16th to northgate to primos! post there 4 awile.. then take it back to J st LETS GET THIS GOING! OPEN TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN TRAFFIC


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 12 2010, 01:15 PM~17169273
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...


lets do it


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH 

MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
leave at 6pm down franklin to broadway take broadway down to front st,front st thru old sac then! then will take J st all the way down to 29th ampm fuel and regroup...take 29th to k st back towards downtown then take 16th to northgate to primos! post there 4 awile.. then take it back to J st LETS GET THIS GOING! OPEN TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN TRAFFIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Apr 12 2010, 12:53 PM~17170141
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOW THATS A CRUISE..


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 12 2010, 11:15 AM~17169273
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...


YOU KNOW FAMILY FIRST WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 12 2010, 01:15 PM~17169273
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...



Dang!!!!!!! We got a meeting at 7 that day. I might have to be a few minutes late...... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 12 2010, 03:19 PM~17171373
> *Dang!!!!!!! We got a meeting at 7 that day. I might have to be a few minutes late...... :biggrin:
> *


u got my # jus call or figure around 7 we should be over around J
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Apr 12 2010, 12:53 PM~17170141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 12 2010, 05:24 PM~17171414
> *u got my # jus call or figure around 7 we should be over around J
> :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir! Just found out the meeting dont start til 8. It's on and CRACKING!


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

YOU KNOW IM DOWN FOR ROLLIN ON ANY LOW RIDING CAUSE! GOOD LOOKIN BUB FINALLY I HEAR ABOUT SOME REAL DIDDIN THAT HOPEFULLY WILL TAKE PLACE IN SAC! SHIT IM READY TO LOAD THE UHAUL UP AND HEAD BACK TO DAYGO NEXT MONTH...


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

ill b ther! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Apr 12 2010, 08:10 PM~17173217
> *YOU KNOW IM DOWN FOR ROLLIN ON ANY LOW RIDING CAUSE! GOOD LOOKIN BUB FINALLY I HEAR ABOUT SOME REAL DIDDIN THAT HOPEFULLY WILL TAKE PLACE IN SAC! SHIT IM  READY TO LOAD THE UHAUL UP AND HEAD BACK TO DAYGO NEXT MONTH...
> *


No need to move! The real riders are coming back!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

thats whats up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Apr 12 2010, 09:54 PM~17174448
> *ill b ther! :biggrin:
> *


if you want bro lets roll up together


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 12 2010, 10:26 PM~17174862
> *No need to move! The real riders are coming back!!
> *


true that bro


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

i thought u said we was doing this ONE DAY A MONTH LOL THATS GONNA BE TWICE IM GONNA REPORT U TO ALI AND THE LOW RIDER ALLIANCE MAN U KNOW THAT ALLIANCE IS GONNA REALLY BE PISSED THAT WE ARE RIDING WITH OUT THE APPROVAL OF THE ALLIANCE REMEMBER WE HAVE ON STICKERS IN OUR WINDOWS :uh:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

NO SUV'S ALLOWED


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 12 2010, 09:26 PM~17174862
> *No need to move! The real riders are coming back!!
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 13 2010, 06:51 AM~17176997
> *NO SUV'S ALLOWED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619+Apr 12 2010, 06:10 PM~17173217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALTALK!! BUT ACCEPTIONS ARE MADE IF THERE FULL OF WOMEN!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 13 2010, 09:16 AM~17177550
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I thought we was cool, man! :angry: 








:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 13 2010, 07:51 AM~17176997
> *NO SUV'S ALLOWED
> *


And no cars with SUV rims!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 AM~17178795
> *And no cars with SUV rims!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

It's gonna be a nice ride..............weather looking good too!!


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 13 2010, 10:32 AM~17178684
> *I thought we was cool, man!  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Shoot Mayne, I got your back to the fullest!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 13 2010, 03:41 PM~17180933
> *Shoot Mayne, I got your back to the fullest!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


It was fun 3 wheeling your car.......... :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

a you guys leave baby l alone hes back on switches it took that pimp long enough but he's back say L is you and your crew ready 2 hit the freeway this year on the pavement or trailor well you no who this is the freeway king fool


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Apr 13 2010, 04:16 PM~17181262
> *a you guys leave baby l alone hes back on switches it took that pimp long enough but he's back say L is you and your crew ready 2 hit the freeway this year on the pavement or trailor well you no who this is the freeway king fool
> *


They aint messing with me.............they know I'm a REAL rider....... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 13 2010, 04:04 PM~17181167
> *It was fun 3 wheeling your car.......... :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i got 16 SUVS coming 4 the cruise....yea buddy...lets ride.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 13 2010, 03:04 PM~17181167
> *It was fun 3 wheeling your car.......... :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



hahaha I bet! that sucker is huge... I heard about you??????what chu cop :dunno:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 13 2010, 04:29 PM~17182099
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, it took him 2 hours too wire it and 2 minutes to 3 wheel it! :wow:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 13 2010, 01:53 AM~17176418
> *if you want bro lets roll up together
> *


fosho hit me up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 14 2010, 12:09 PM~17190442
> *Yeah, it took him 2 hours too wire it and 2 minutes to 3 wheel it!  :wow:
> *


lol I cant do wiring for the life of me but a pump is a differnet story :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 14 2010, 09:24 AM~17190024
> *i got 16 SUVS coming 4 the cruise....yea buddy...lets ride.
> *


AS LONG AS THERE FULL OF SEXY HYNAS!! WE ALL GOOD.  :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17190428
> *hahaha I bet! that sucker is huge... I heard about you??????what chu cop :dunno:
> *


I got a little something something


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 14 2010, 12:09 PM~17190442
> *Yeah, it took him 2 hours too wire it and 2 minutes to 3 wheel it!  :wow:
> *


Actually 30 secs to 3 wheel it :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 14 2010, 11:12 PM~17198047
> *AS LONG AS THERE FULL OF SEXY HYNAS!! WE ALL GOOD.   :cheesy:
> *


And we know that won't be the case! :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 15 2010, 06:38 AM~17200024
> *And we know that won't be the case!  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *




17 suvs now ..... you feel me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 14 2010, 09:12 PM~17198047
> *AS LONG AS THERE FULL OF SEXY HYNAS!! WE ALL GOOD.   :cheesy:
> *



you already know.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 15 2010, 08:38 AM~17200412
> *you already know.... :biggrin:
> *



Supp Manuel........ :wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 12 2010, 11:15 AM~17169273
> *LETS DO THIS!! SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...


Hey homie that sounds alot like something i heard another homie talk about..  thats coo though, as long as riders get out..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:16 AM~17200707
> *Supp Manuel........ :wave:
> *



wats up bro how you been ? i hope good love you homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 15 2010, 06:38 AM~17200024
> *And we know that won't be the case!  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *




love my haters ..you make me famous in TRAFFIC see you there....gotta love it.. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 15 2010, 11:09 AM~17201197
> *love my haters ..you make me famous in TRAFFIC  see you there....gotta love it.. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


:biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 15 2010, 10:35 AM~17201953
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *




its all good lets ride into the morning.... :roflmao: :worship: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm ready to ride.........finally some gettin some sunshinin on a weekend


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17204635
> *I'm ready to ride.........finally some gettin some sunshinin on a weekend
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ----going to be nice for once...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:31 AM~17200842
> *Hey homie that sounds alot like something i heard another homie talk about..   thats coo though, as long as riders get out..
> *


 :yes: THATS THE WHOLE POINT HOMIE!  IM ALWAYS TRY'N TO GET THE RIDERS OUT...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

TO COMMEMORATE THE EVENT I WILL BE DRESSING AS A PIRATE THAT DAY OR DARTH VADER EITHER WAY LETHAL LOWS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LOL


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 16 2010, 08:53 AM~17210983
> *TO COMMEMORATE THE EVENT I WILL BE DRESSING AS A PIRATE THAT DAY  OR DARTH VADER  EITHER WAY  LETHAL LOWS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LOL
> *


 :ugh: Don't you always dress that way?































:biggrin: Just messing with ya!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 16 2010, 08:15 AM~17211719
> *:ugh: Don't you always dress that way?
> :biggrin:  Just messing with ya!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: 4 tomorrow night.... look'n foward to gett'n in traffic! hope others feel the same and bring them cars out. dont know why people wana just watch them cars collect dust :uh:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

* SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH *

MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
leave at 6pm down franklin to broadway take broadway down to front st,front st thru old sac then! then will take J st all the way down to 29th ampm fuel and regroup...take 29th to k st back towards downtown then take 16th to northgate to primos! post there 4 awile.. then take it back to J st LETS GET THIS GOING! OPEN TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN TRAFFIC


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 16 2010, 06:18 PM~17216484
> *:thumbsup:  4 tomorrow night.... look'n foward to gett'n in traffic! hope others feel the same and bring them cars out. dont know why people wana just watch them cars collect dust  :uh:
> *


I WAS THE ONLY ONE OUT TONIGHT. IT WAS A NICE NIGHT.
TOMORROW SHOULD BE NICE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 16 2010, 09:18 PM~17217410
> * SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

blast from the past!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 16 2010, 07:18 PM~17216484
> *:thumbsup:  4 tomorrow night.... look'n foward to gett'n in traffic! hope others feel the same and bring them cars out. dont know why people wana just watch them cars collect dust  :uh:
> *


DATS WHAT IM SAYING BIG DOG. MY REAR TRANSMISSION SEAL IS LEAKING TIME FOR A SLIP YOKE BUT IM STILL IN TRAFFIC...


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: I GONNA BRING OUT MY HOOPTIE FUCKIT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce+Apr 17 2010, 07:31 AM~17220189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got done cleaning my car for tonight


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

i just got this on the low rider wire 

WARNING: ANYONE CRUZING IN A SUV THAT OWNS A LOW RIDER WILL BE INGAGED IN A ROCK FEST THAT WILL CONSIST OF ROCKS BEING THROWN AT YOUR SHIT BY CHICKS IN BIKINI'S WEARIN SHIRTS THAT SAY LOW RIDERS ONLY FOLLOW BY EGGS AND BAKING FLOUR AND A STICKER THAT SAYS STAY YOU ASS HOME NEXT TIME 

THIS HAS BEEN BROUGHT 2 U BY :THE HATRED OF FOOLS WHO OWN LOW RIDERS BUT KEEP SHOWIN UP 2 EVENTS IN SUV'S CUS THEY SCRARED THEY GONNA GET HIT ON BY SOME REAL RIDERS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 17 2010, 03:55 PM~17222222
> *i just got this on the low rider wire
> 
> WARNING: ANYONE CRUZING IN A SUV THAT OWNS A LOW RIDER  WILL BE INGAGED IN A ROCK FEST THAT WILL CONSIST OF ROCKS BEING THROWN AT YOUR SHIT BY CHICKS IN BIKINI'S WEARIN SHIRTS THAT SAY  LOW RIDERS ONLY  FOLLOW BY EGGS AND BAKING FLOUR  AND A STICKER THAT SAYS  STAY YOU ASS HOME NEXT TIME
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

HEY E U GONNA BE OUT 2 NITE OR WHAT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 17 2010, 03:58 PM~17222242
> *HEY E U GONNA BE OUT 2 NITE OR WHAT
> *


yea I got my lil ones with me Im going to pick D up at 4:45 and then shoot over to moreno 54's house then head that way


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 17 2010, 01:55 PM~17222222
> *i just got this on the low rider wire
> 
> WARNING: ANYONE CRUZING IN A SUV THAT OWNS A LOW RIDER  WILL BE INGAGED IN A ROCK FEST THAT WILL CONSIST OF ROCKS BEING THROWN AT YOUR SHIT BY CHICKS IN BIKINI'S WEARIN SHIRTS THAT SAY  LOW RIDERS ONLY  FOLLOW BY EGGS AND BAKING FLOUR  AND A STICKER THAT SAYS  STAY YOU ASS HOME NEXT TIME
> ...


0.....

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco: that just came in on channel 4o if you have a tv....real riders don't come on here to talk jibbersh leave it 4 the kids....oops i'm sorry..lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 17 2010, 09:23 PM~17225162
> *0.....
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :loco: that just came in on channel 4o  if you have a tv....real riders don't come on here to talk jibbersh leave it 4 the kids....oops i'm sorry..lol
> *


OH REALLY I WAS GONNA BE EASY ON U THIS SUMMER BUT NOW IMA SHOW U WHAT A KID CAN DO


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

ANY PICTURES ?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17225303
> *OH REALLY  I WAS GONNA BE EASY ON U THIS SUMMER BUT NOW  IMA SHOW U WHAT A KID CAN DO
> 
> 
> *



BRING AND SWING OR LEAVE IT HOME....MY SUV IS GETTING CUT RIGHT NOW I'M GOING TO FLIP IT..... :biggrin: BE KOOL BRO I NO WAT YOU GOT..I'LL GET THERE ONEDAY AND IF I DON'T FUCK IT I'M GOING TO BE AT THE PARK EVERY SUNDAY WITH THE HOMIES...I DON'T CARE IF YOU CAN HOP HIGHER THAN ME I'M STILL RESPECTED AND LOVED BY MANY... SO LETS END THE TYPING MY FINGER IS TIRED... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ALL AND ALL... IT TURNED OUT ALRITE! HAD AH ROUGH START DOWN FRANKLIN,BUT THAT WAS CAUSE WE HAD BOTH LANES TAKEN UP CRUIS'N REAL SLOW :biggrin: AND THE POLICE JUS HAPPEN TO TURN ON FRANKLIN FROM 47TH :uh: THINK BY HAVE'N BOTH LANES TAKE'N UP..IT MADE HIM GET UPSET AND RADIO HIS BUDDYS! THEN THEY WERE RITE THERE WAIT'N AT THE STATION.. WAS COOL THOW, AND I PERSONALLY WAS REAL HAPPY TO FINALLY SEE SOME RIDERS


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THANKS AND PROPS TO BUB 4 GETTING THE CRUISE 2GETHER..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 17 2010, 09:57 PM~17225417
> * ANY PICTURES ?
> *


WAIT'N ON EXOTIC CARL :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 17 2010, 09:57 PM~17225417
> * ANY PICTURES ?
> *



EXOTIC TOOK SOME ...I'M SURE HE WILL POST THEM UP SOON//


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 17 2010, 10:07 PM~17225491
> *THANKS AND PROPS TO BUB 4 GETTING THE CRUISE 2GETHER..
> *


JUS GLAD TO SEE SOME RIDERS! AND GLAD IT STILL TURNED OUT COOL  AFTER THE LIL POLICE SCARE hno:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

turned out pretty kool. alot of nice rides out.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time with all yall my kids love it as well cant wait for the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 17 2010, 03:58 PM~17222242
> *HEY E U GONNA BE OUT 2 NITE OR WHAT
> *


what happend bro I thought you where going to be out there


----------



## xam916 (Mar 23, 2010)

i wanna see some pics. i ve been reaing this thread but dont have no lowrider. not yet at least.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2010, 12:44 AM~17225851
> *I had a good time with all yall my kids love it as well cant wait for the next one :thumbsup:
> *


HERE YOU GO E.. 
WHEN DID THEY GO TO SLEEP?
OR HAVE THEY YET?








:biggrin: :biggrin: :sprint: :run: :run:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:wow: :wow: GOOD TURN OUT BUB. NEXT TIME I THINK WE NEED A MAP... LOL :biggrin: 2ND SATURDAY OF THE MONTH IS OFF THE HOOK. 
NEXT MONTH WE NEED TO SET THE DATE FOR THAT CRUISE.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 17 2010, 10:12 PM~17225527
> *JUS GLAD TO SEE SOME RIDERS! AND GLAD IT STILL TURNED OUT COOL    AFTER THE LIL POLICE SCARE hno:
> *











THE COPS ARE ON YA TAIL...... DON'T BE SCARED BUB.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2010, 08:13 AM~17226517
> *HERE YOU GO E..
> WHEN DID THEY GO TO SLEEP?
> OR HAVE THEY YET?
> ...


thanks bro for the pic they didnt pass out tell like 12:45 :biggrin: it was fun hangen out with yall last night my kidds want to go with me next time theres another one


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2010, 06:49 AM~17226670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FUCK THE POLICE!
EVERYONE GOT SCARED & LEFT. :twak:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2010, 12:55 AM~17225871
> *what happend bro I thought you where going to be out there
> *



we was fixing one of my memebers lower power balls by the time we showed up yall left mc donalds and LUCKY was back on florin and told us how ONE TIME was on a mission SO we figure shit was done


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 18 2010, 07:26 AM~17226876
> *we was fixing one of my memebers lower power balls  by the time we showed up  yall left mc donalds and LUCKY was back on florin and told us  how ONE TIME was on a mission  SO we figure shit was done
> *


WHAT HAPPPEN TO FUCK THE POLICE? LUCKY DIDN'T EVEN RIDE. 
HOW WOULD HE KNOW? HE STILL OWES ALOT OF PEOPLE $ 10 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2010, 09:32 AM~17226922
> *WHAT HAPPPEN TO FUCK THE POLICE? LUCKY DIDN'T EVEN RIDE.
> HOW WOULD HE KNOW? HE STILL OWES ALOT OF PEOPLE $ 10
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


In Lucky's defense, he did ride. He pulled off of 12th when the police rolled up. He kept calling me trying to figure out where everyone was at. Then I had to pull out for a club meeting. So, Lucky tried, at least.........


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2010, 07:10 AM~17226787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: only ah few got scared!!! the real ones stayed, jus took diffrent routes wich is smart and still ended at the spot!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 18 2010, 11:01 AM~17228155
> *In Lucky's defense, he did ride. He pulled off of 12th when the police rolled up. He kept calling me trying to figure out where everyone was at. Then I had to pull out for a club meeting. So, Lucky tried, at least.........
> *


SO U GIVEN $5 OF THE $10 THEN? :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2010, 02:29 PM~17228622
> *SO U GIVEN $5 OF THE $10 THEN? :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

















:roflmao: ........i got 5 on it! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 18 2010, 02:43 PM~17229374
> *:uh:
> :roflmao: ........i got 5 on it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE PICTURES CARL


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

HAD A GOODTIME LAST NITE.......AND ITS 187UM ON SACRAMENTO COP


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 18 2010, 01:51 PM~17228429
> *:nono:  only ah few got scared!!! the real ones stayed, jus took diffrent routes wich is smart and still ended at the spot!
> *


we had a good time rollen tell the end with you guys and thanks again today fam we owe you guys we had a blast today


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Apr 18 2010, 06:12 PM~17231009
> *HAD A GOODTIME LAST NITE.......AND ITS 187UM ON SACRAMENTO COP
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 18 2010, 10:19 PM~17232743
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


thanks for the great pics bro


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 18 2010, 07:24 PM~17231957
> *we had a good time rollen tell the end with you guys and thanks again today fam we owe you guys we had a blast today
> *


YEA US 2!AND THE (I) DONT OWE US NADA,IT WAS FUN... NEXT YEAR IT'S U AND I :biggrin: 

WAS OUT IN TRAFFIC AGAIN TONIGHT.. :biggrin: CANT WAIT 4 NEXT WEEKND GONNA GO TO BLVD SHOW THEN JUMP IN TRAFFIC AGAIN!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 19 2010, 12:03 AM~17233784
> *YEA US 2!AND THE (I) DONT OWE US NADA,IT WAS FUN...  NEXT YEAR  IT'S U AND I  :biggrin:
> 
> WAS OUT IN TRAFFIC AGAIN TONIGHT.. :biggrin:  CANT WAIT 4 NEXT WEEKND GONNA GO TO BLVD SHOW THEN JUMP IN TRAFFIC AGAIN!
> *


I might have to roll with yall next weekend and for sure next year its going to be U and I putting it down for the game we just gotta practice :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 19 2010, 12:29 AM~17233943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good pic right there bro


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

anyone hop????


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 18 2010, 10:29 PM~17233943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's good shit there !! :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

I took a few pics.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 19 2010, 04:56 PM~17240049
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17242109
> *nice pics bro
> *


thanks i have this one too. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 20 2010, 12:53 AM~17244737
> *thanks i have this one too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot bro I appreciate it pic came out hella clean


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE PICTURES RAY


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 17 2010, 11:12 PM~17225527
> *JUS GLAD TO SEE SOME RIDERS! AND GLAD IT STILL TURNED OUT COOL    AFTER THE LIL POLICE SCARE hno:
> *


It was definitely coo to finally see alot of riders make it out..............big :thumbsup: to Bub for keepin this up top.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 20 2010, 08:56 AM~17246762
> *:biggrin: NICE PICTURES RAY
> *


thanks homie! waiting on that clean ass cinco !!! :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

HEY RAY WATS HAPPENING ON CINCO.....IS SAC GOING TO BE IN TOWN OR OUT OF TOWN TO CELEBRATE...JUST TRYING 2 SEE WATS EVERYONE DOING...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

If it's posted on here you can be sure the 5-0 will hear about it and kill it.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

PRIMOS PIZZA MAY 2ND CAR SHOW....

SUPPORT THE NEXT NEW COUNCILMAN.

THEN HE CAN SUPPORT US!!!


HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 20 2010, 02:00 PM~17249494
> *thanks homie!  waiting on that clean ass cinco !!! :yes:
> *


should of said the clean 65 drop thats comming out.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 20 2010, 01:50 PM~17249942
> *If it's posted on here you can be sure the 5-0 will hear about it and kill it.
> *


If your talk'n bout this past weeknd? your wrong! because the police wernt there kill'n it... they jus happ'n to pull on2 franklin from 47th in 1 car,then he got stuck behind our parade :biggrin: and then chirped his sgt and got the ok to fuk with us! thats why by the time we were passing fruitridge they was ready.. pretty sure we kinda fuked it 4 ourselfs by rideing 2 lanes.  
allgood thow, still had the riders out and pretty sure no1 got wrote up for anything.. jus told every1 hit the freeway.... I had fun!! and from what i can tell every1 else did too... :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 20 2010, 03:34 PM~17250790
> *PRIMOS PIZZA MAY 2ND CAR SHOW....
> 
> SUPPORT THE NEXT NEW COUNCILMAN.
> ...



the price to park is 25.00 dollars.....aili is giving everyone a lil trophy that enters....i like efren and down to support him but 25 is steep ...idk just my opinion


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 20 2010, 04:50 PM~17251571
> *If your talk'n bout this past weeknd? your wrong! because the police wernt there kill'n it... they jus happ'n to pull on2 franklin from 47th in 1 car,then he got stuck behind our parade  :biggrin:  and then chirped his sgt and got the ok to fuk with us! thats why by the time we were passing fruitridge they was ready.. pretty sure we kinda fuked it 4 ourselfs by rideing 2 lanes.
> allgood thow, still had the riders out and pretty sure no1 got wrote up for anything.. jus told every1 hit the freeway.... I and from what i can tell every1 else did too... :thumbsup:
> *


That sounds about right .


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> If it's posted on here you can be sure the 5-0 will hear about it and kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Apr 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17255516
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Lets ride!!!!!!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 21 2010, 01:31 PM~17260370
> *Lets ride!!!!!!
> *


hell yea this saturday lets go for a ride :yes:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 20 2010, 12:02 AM~17244773
> *thanks alot bro I appreciate it pic came out hella clean
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe+Apr 21 2010, 12:31 PM~17260370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 21 2010, 05:29 PM~17262725
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


im tryn to cruise after the show! :biggrin: would be nice to see other riders out! :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Apr 21 2010, 05:01 PM~17263056
> *im tryn to cruise after the show!  :biggrin:  would be nice to see other riders out! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ima most definitly be out there! :yes:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

IT DONT HELP THAT WE CRUISED RIGHT BY THE POLICE STATION IN A "NO CRUISE" ZONE...ITS LIKE SAYING "HAHA LOOK AT ME"
.. I SAY WE CRUISE WHERE POPOS DONT EXPECT IT LIKE CARMICHAEL OR FAIROAKS OR MAY BE EVEN WATT AVENUE :nono:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> > If it's posted on here you can be sure the 5-0 will hear about it and kill it.
> > dont be scare homie its not like you are alcapone
> > hno: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

* SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 24TH Hit the blvd after the Blvd show :biggrin: *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 23 2010, 08:21 AM~17279466
> * SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 24TH Hit the blvd after the Blvd show  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 23 2010, 08:21 AM~17279466
> * SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 24TH Hit the blvd after the Blvd show  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 23 2010, 08:21 AM~17279466
> * SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 24TH Hit the blvd after the Blvd show  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 23 2010, 08:21 AM~17279466
> * SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 24TH Hit the blvd after the Blvd show  :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lets try to get sunrise crack'n like the old days


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

HEY CHECK THIS OUT!!! I MADE A FEW PHONE CALLS TODAY. AND WE CAN GO THE WAY WE WERE GOING LAST SATURDAY DOWN FRANKLIN TO BROADWAY AND THREW TOWN TO GO TO NORTHGATE. TRUST ME THERE WONT BE A PROBLEM THIS TIME. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SO LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME!!!! AFTER THE SHOW 

LETS MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN AT THE CLOWN SAY 6:00PM???


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO CALL YOUR MOM & GET THAT CAMERA BACK!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2010, 09:31 AM~17294934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOCK UP, AND PICS!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

F*** THE POLICE!! cruised thru miller park last sunday & on my out mr. popo stopped me & said "we r gona b out here every sat. & sun. pulln over cars like you & that we r becomin a disturbance & a concern to the mayor" he was just warning me. so id thought i should let u all know beter b ridn liget cuz i dont wana c no ones shit get towed or pulled 4 no reason. lates :angry: :angry: :machinegun: mr.popo


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> *F*** THE POLICE!! cruised thru miller park last sunday & on my out mr. popo stopped me & said "we r gona b out here every sat. & sun. pulln over cars like you & that we r becomin a disturbance & a concern to the mayor" he was just warning me. so id thought i should let u all know beter b ridn liget cuz i dont wana c no ones shit get towed or pulled 4 no reason. lates :angry: :angry: :machinegun: mr.popo*
> 
> ISNT THIS A FORM OF HARASSMENT OR PROFILING !!!???? THOUGHT THAT FOOL WAS FROM THE HOOD... WHAT AH SELL OUT! :angry:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Apr 28 2010, 05:35 PM~17333649
> *F*** THE POLICE!! cruised thru miller park last sunday & on my out mr. popo stopped me & said "we r gona b out here every sat. & sun. pulln over cars like you & that we r becomin a disturbance & a concern to the mayor" he was just warning me. so id thought i should let u all know beter b ridn liget cuz i dont wana c no ones shit get towed or pulled 4 no reason. lates :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun: mr.popo
> *


Here's an idea.........lets NOT go to miller or land park! Personally, I don't care which park I go to because I'm always legit but there are SO many other parks in Sac to ride to..........


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

FUCK THAT SHIT BEING HARRASED MORENO THATS F UP ....I SAY WE FLOOD CITY HALL AT THE MEETING AND HEAR IT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH THE MAYOR...I WANT TO ASK WHY WE PAY 4 TAGS AND INSURANCE AND WE GET TOLD WERE GOING TO GET HARRASED EVERY WEEKEND... THATS BULLSHIT IF WE DON'T UNITE AND DO THIS WE MIGHT AS WELL PUT OUR CARS IN THE GARAGE AND GO FISHING..... THIS DON'T SOUND LIKE A FREE COUNTRY.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

I KNOW IT PROBLEY WONT MAKE A DIFFRENCE...BUT I DID IT ANYWAY! MAYBE IF HE GETS ENOUGH EMAILS,TRYN STAY POSSTIVE THOW. :dunno: WORTH A TRY 2 ME



http://www.cityofsacramento.org/mayor/form...ailCommentForm/ :dunno:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

left the mayor a e mail. yup the summer aint even started & were getn fucked with. we should get it crackn ther this sunday just to rub it n ther face , cuz we aint doin nothn but tryn to have a good time,kickn back & cruz our rides :cheesy:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

THERE IS A CAR SHOW ON MAY 2,2010 AT PRIMOS ON NORTHGATE BLVD 

COME ONE COME ALL :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 29 2010, 02:31 PM~17343631
> *THERE IS A CAR SHOW ON MAY 2,2010 AT PRIMOS ON NORTHGATE BLVD
> 
> COME ONE COME ALL :biggrin:
> *



thats not a car show its 2 raise money 4 efren ...you pay your 25.00 and everybody gets a lil trophy 4 supporting 4 6 hours..


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

WORST PART IS THE MAYOR IS A BLACKMAN...FIRST JOE SERNA FUCKED IT UP FOR CRUISING AND NOW KEVIN JOHNSON WANTS TO KILL IT!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

i sent the mayor a email also.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 29 2010, 05:42 PM~17345436
> *i sent the mayor a email also.
> *


 :thumbsup: dont know if he even reads them! but to me it was worth a chance,u never know....


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

I DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONE IS BITCHIN FOR HALF YALL DONT GO OUT REGARDLESS AND THE OTHER HALF DONT HIT THE SWITCH ALL WE GOT 2 DO IS ALL GO OUT AND BE LEGIT NEVER HIT ONE SPOT MORE THEN 3 TIMES AND KEEP TOURING THE CITY AND ABOUT HITTING THE SWITCH I WAS JUST PLAYIN JUST BEING OUT IS GOOD ENUFF UNLESS U BRING OUT UR SUV


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17348430
> *:thumbsup:  dont know if he even reads them! but to me it was worth a chance,u never know....
> *



WHY ARE YALL FOOLS SENDING EMAILS TO DA MAYOR U KNOW BLACK FOLKS CANT READ


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Apr 29 2010, 03:53 PM~17344435
> *WORST PART IS THE MAYOR IS A BLACKMAN...FIRST JOE SERNA FUCKED IT UP FOR CRUISING AND NOW KEVIN JOHNSON WANTS TO KILL IT!
> *


MAYBE WE NEED TO ELECT A WHITE GUY IN OFFICE LOL AND THEY WOULD SPEAK UP FOR US MINORITIES


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

aint no one bitchn first of all homie u got me fucked up! just tryn to cruz without getn fucked wit. cuz i like to kick it & have a good time, without a foo who dont know how to read tryn to shut us down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 28 2010, 08:45 PM~17336281
> *FUCK THAT SHIT BEING HARRASED MORENO THATS F UP ....I SAY WE FLOOD CITY HALL AT THE MEETING AND HEAR IT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH THE MAYOR...I WANT TO ASK WHY WE PAY 4 TAGS AND INSURANCE AND WE GET TOLD WERE GOING TO GET HARRASED EVERY WEEKEND... THATS BULLSHIT IF WE DON'T UNITE AND DO THIS WE MIGHT AS WELL PUT OUR CARS IN THE GARAGE AND GO FISHING..... THIS DON'T SOUND LIKE A FREE COUNTRY.
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@May 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17357781
> *aint no one bitchn first of all homie u got me fucked up! just tryn to cruz without getn fucked wit. cuz i like to kick it & have a good time, without a foo who dont know how to read tryn to shut us down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dammmm right tell him...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@May 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17357781
> *aint no one bitchn first of all homie u got me fucked up! just tryn to cruz without getn fucked wit. cuz i like to kick it & have a good time, without a foo who dont know how to read tryn to shut us down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Homie you got a bad ass 54 and its a shame we can't ride like we want to. You did the top on my 64 homie this is Nono w LoLystics. Hit me up on PM I got some info on making something happen here in Sacramento. Just up to each individual to get out there with homies, make some calls and ride to where its not hot.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MAY 8TH IS THE NEXT SAT. :wow:

IT'S GONNA BE ON & CRACKIN LIKE LAST TIME!
    :wow: 

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL? :dunno:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> lethalsdaname Posted Yesterday, 07:57 AM
> I DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONE IS BITCHIN FOR HALF YALL DONT GO OUT REGARDLESS AND THE OTHER HALF DONT HIT THE SWITCH ALL WE GOT 2 DO IS ALL GO OUT AND BE LEGIT NEVER HIT ONE SPOT MORE THEN 3 TIMES AND KEEP TOURING THE CITY AND ABOUT HITTING THE SWITCH I WAS JUST PLAYIN JUST BEING OUT IS GOOD ENUFF UNLESS U BRING OUT UR SUV
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> > lethalsdaname Posted Yesterday, 07:57 AM
> > I DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONE IS BITCHIN FOR HALF YALL DONT GO OUT REGARDLESS AND THE OTHER HALF DONT HIT THE SWITCH ALL WE GOT 2 DO IS ALL GO OUT AND BE LEGIT NEVER HIT ONE SPOT MORE THEN 3 TIMES AND KEEP TOURING THE CITY AND ABOUT HITTING THE SWITCH I WAS JUST PLAYIN JUST BEING OUT IS GOOD ENUFF UNLESS U BRING OUT UR SUV
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 2 2010, 10:50 AM~17365097
> *bro bro bro you have a stock car ...get switched up and see if they fuck with you ...lock it up and i will see in court right next to me... :biggrin:
> *


He got a point there. I pull up in the BMW, its all good. I pull up in the linc, its all bad.... :wow:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@May 1 2010, 01:36 AM~17357781
> *aint no one bitchn first of all homie u got me fucked up! just tryn to cruz without getn fucked wit. cuz i like to kick it & have a good time, without a foo who dont know how to read tryn to shut us down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice picture Joe!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Apr 29 2010, 05:53 PM~17344435
> *WORST PART IS THE MAYOR IS A BLACKMAN...FIRST JOE SERNA FUCKED IT UP FOR CRUISING AND NOW KEVIN JOHNSON WANTS TO KILL IT!
> *


he should kill the scrapers 1st and the donks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 2 2010, 11:26 AM~17365323
> *That's a nice picture Joe!!
> *


x2


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 2 2010, 08:16 PM~17368193
> *he should kill the scrapers 1st and the donks
> *


X100000000000000000000


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 2 2010, 09:00 AM~17365155
> *He got a point there. I pull up in the BMW, its all good. I pull up in the linc, its all bad.... :wow:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 2 2010, 09:50 AM~17365097
> *bro bro bro you have a stock car ...get switched up and see if they fuck with you ...lock it up and i will see in court right next to me... :biggrin:
> *


HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH YOU BITCH OR LET ME DO IT! DON'T BE SCARED KOOLAID!

I'LL PAY FOR ANYTHING I BREAK!

IF YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & SERVE ANYONE IF YOU GET CAUGHT,

I'LL PAY YOUR TICKET!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 3 2010, 06:17 AM~17371580
> *HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH YOU BITCH OR LET ME DO IT! DON'T BE SCARED KOOLAID!
> 
> I'LL PAY FOR ANYTHING I BREAK!
> ...



dammmm bro is it that serious .....if so give the coils you have and play with the car all day long....and when you get caught will see who's the BITCH AT THE COURT HOUSE ....YOUR SSI ISN'T ENOUGH TO PAY AND PLAY....LOL FUCKER..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 09:14 AM~17372573
> *dammmm bro is it that serious .....if so give the coils you have and play with the car all day long....and when you get caught will see who's the  BITCH AT THE COURT HOUSE  ....YOUR SSI ISN'T ENOUGH TO PAY AND PLAY....LOL FUCKER..
> *


I DIDN'T BREAK YOUR COILS BRO....

JUST BUY EM FOOL. YOU STILL WOULDN'T LET ME HIT IT. 

EVEN IF I GAVE THEM TO YOU.

I DON'T GET SSI BITCH! I'M NOT A DEE DA DEE.....

I'M A BALLER REMEMBER, YOU MEMBER!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K I'LL GET YOU SOME OINTMENT FOR YOUR BUTT.. SO IT DON'T HURT. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :twak: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *QUOTE(Manuel @ May 2 2010, 09:50 AM)
> bro bro bro you have a stock car ...get switched up and see if they fuck with you ...lock it up and i will see in court right next to me...
> *


BEEN PULLED OVER BY ROSEVILLE PD FOR "LOOKIN" LIFTED AND BEING TO LOW.
I BULIDING MY SHIT AND DONT BUY "TV DINNERS"{CARS THAT PEOPLE BUY LIFTED}. I WORK AND DONT COLLECT DISABILITY CHECKS HOMIE SO ITS HARD TO WORK ON MY OWN SHIT EXCEPT SUNDAYS!! 5 0 TRIED TO GIVE ME A TICKET FOR ALTERED SUSPENSION AND HYDROS CAUSE MY PUMPS AE MOUNTED BUT NO HOSES YET SO HE CHANGED HIS MIND....BOTTOM LINE KOOLAID IS THAT WHEN MY SHIT IS DONE....U ARE GETTIN SERVED FIRST :biggrin: POLICE OR NOT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@May 3 2010, 04:18 PM~17377622
> *BEEN PULLED OVER BY ROSEVILLE PD FOR "LOOKIN" LIFTED AND BEING TO LOW.
> I BULIDING MY SHIT AND DONT BUY "TV DINNERS"{CARS THAT PEOPLE BUY LIFTED}. I WORK AND DONT COLLECT DISABILITY CHECKS HOMIE SO ITS HARD TO WORK ON MY OWN SHIT EXCEPT SUNDAYS!! 5 0 TRIED TO GIVE ME A TICKET FOR ALTERED SUSPENSION AND HYDROS CAUSE MY PUMPS AE MOUNTED BUT NO HOSES YET SO HE CHANGED HIS MIND....BOTTOM LINE KOOLAID IS THAT WHEN MY SHIT IS DONE....U ARE GETTIN SERVED FIRST :biggrin:  POLICE OR NOT
> *




talk talk talk bring it i'm at the park every sunday don't let the koolaid flavor fool you ....the only place your going to serve me is a mc donalds... lol j/k.....love lil homie its all fun and games.....nothing serious and if you read about the ssi it was 4 carl you big dummy ...lol put your helmet on next time you will see you can read better....i do....lol now take my order


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 3 2010, 10:00 AM~17373563
> *I DIDN'T BREAK YOUR COILS BRO....
> 
> JUST BUY EM FOOL. YOU STILL WOULDN'T LET ME HIT IT.
> ...



you said you wouldn't say anything about the ointment....focker...lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@May 3 2010, 06:18 PM~17377622
> *BEEN PULLED OVER BY ROSEVILLE PD FOR "LOOKIN" LIFTED AND BEING TO LOW.
> I BULIDING MY SHIT AND DONT BUY "TV DINNERS"{CARS THAT PEOPLE BUY LIFTED}. I WORK AND DONT COLLECT DISABILITY CHECKS HOMIE SO ITS HARD TO WORK ON MY OWN SHIT EXCEPT SUNDAYS!! 5 0 TRIED TO GIVE ME A TICKET FOR ALTERED SUSPENSION AND HYDROS CAUSE MY PUMPS AE MOUNTED BUT NO HOSES YET SO HE CHANGED HIS MIND....BOTTOM LINE KOOLAID IS THAT WHEN MY SHIT IS DONE....U ARE GETTIN SERVED FIRST :biggrin:  POLICE OR NOT
> *


I got a TV dinner....... :tears: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 06:59 PM~17378036
> *you said you wouldn't say anything about the ointment....focker...lol
> *


Two guys talking about ointment!  :dunno: :scrutinize: :nono: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@May 3 2010, 05:18 PM~17377622
> *BEEN PULLED OVER BY ROSEVILLE PD FOR "LOOKIN" LIFTED AND BEING TO LOW.
> I BULIDING MY SHIT AND DONT BUY "TV DINNERS"{CARS THAT PEOPLE BUY LIFTED}. I WORK AND DONT COLLECT DISABILITY CHECKS HOMIE SO ITS HARD TO WORK ON MY OWN SHIT EXCEPT SUNDAYS!! 5 0 TRIED TO GIVE ME A TICKET FOR ALTERED SUSPENSION AND HYDROS CAUSE MY PUMPS AE MOUNTED BUT NO HOSES YET SO HE CHANGED HIS MIND....BOTTOM LINE KOOLAID IS THAT WHEN MY SHIT IS DONE....U ARE GETTIN SERVED FIRST :biggrin:  POLICE OR NOT
> *


HOW BOUT YOU COME FOR ME INSTEAD :biggrin: 

Glad things are goin good bro, you landed yourself a cool job and your able to get goin on the ride again. i know where theres a parts car too. if you got the space you can probably have it for like 200 bucks. 

if not i was gonna buy a lebaron top and make it a convertible :wow:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 3 2010, 07:01 PM~17378856
> *I got a TV dinner....... :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


who cares bro your back in action again. thats cool. sometimes when the sesons coming up and you dont have the time to cut it, thats the best option. as long as you make it your flavor down the line and fuck with it here and there itll be cool.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 3 2010, 08:07 PM~17378933
> *who cares bro your back in action again. thats cool. sometimes when the sesons coming up and you dont have the time to cut it, thats the best option.  as long as you make it your flavor down the line and fuck with it here and there itll be cool.
> *


Thanks man, its good to be back!!! And yeah, I'm putting my own flavor in it with a MONSTER 3 wheel......... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 3 2010, 07:09 PM~17378987
> *Thanks man, its good to be back!!! And yeah, I'm putting my own flavor in it with a MONSTER 3 wheel......... :biggrin:
> *


bro between you and tone, you guys have killed sacramento with those 3s. i still have video when you busted out with golden one years ago. i think you just had the mural done.


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

down to cruz 4 2nd sat. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 3 2010, 08:12 PM~17379028
> *bro between you and tone, you guys have killed sacramento with those 3s. i still have video when you busted out with golden one years ago.  i think you just had the mural done.
> *


lol. its funny rolling around in the linc and folks thinking it already 3 wheels. my rep precedes me, lol. And i need a copy of the video bro!!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 3 2010, 07:18 PM~17379150
> *lol. its funny rolling around in the linc and folks thinking it already 3 wheels. my rep precedes me, lol. And i need a copy of the video bro!!
> *


cool, ill see what i can do


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 3 2010, 07:01 PM~17378856
> *I got a TV dinner....... :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


LET'S EAT! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 05:59 PM~17378036
> *you said you wouldn't say anything about the ointment....focker...lol
> *


DON'T ACT GAY.. :0 :0


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17378905
> *HOW BOUT YOU COME FOR ME INSTEAD  :biggrin:
> 
> Glad things are goin good bro, you landed yourself a cool job and your able to get goin on the ride again. i know where theres a parts car too. if you got the space you can probably have it for like 200 bucks.
> ...



thanks showtime lets get his ass everytime we see him....j/k how you doing on your car homie...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 3 2010, 06:09 PM~17378987
> *Thanks man, its good to be back!!! And yeah, I'm putting my own flavor in it with a MONSTER 3 wheel......... :biggrin:
> *



lil homie since i've known you ------you had the baddest three wheel .. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 08:48 PM~17380840
> *thanks showtime lets get his ass everytime we see him....j/k  how you doing on your car homie...
> *


Shit if i had a car. Ive been building this thing for 3 years already. :uh: Cannons cool. Its coming along heres the build topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=537783&st=0

need to get a few things situated and the car painted by october. im just gonna bust out in vegas instead. im in no hurry to prove a point to anyone. i just wanna enjoy building it and enjoy it later on the street.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope everythings cool with your family. And everybody else in sac. Its gonna be a good summer


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

2ND SATURDAY IS ON MAY 8TH 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17380988
> *Shit if i had a car. Ive been building this thing for 3 years already.  :uh: Cannons cool. Its coming along heres the build topic
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=537783&st=0
> ...



hell yes its looking good take your time homie..good going can't wait to see it when its ready..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 3 2010, 07:17 PM~17380298
> *DON'T ACT GAY.. :0  :0
> *


STFU.....YOUR PRICES ARE 2 HIGH...LOL


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 3 2010, 09:55 PM~17380988
> *Shit if i had a car. Ive been building this thing for 3 years already.  :uh: Cannons cool. Its coming along heres the build topic
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=537783&st=0
> ...


 :wow: ..........good work, man!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17380913
> *lil homie since i've known you ------you had the baddest three wheel .. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 3 2010, 10:09 PM~17382470
> *:wow: ..........good work, man!!!
> *


thanks man


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17382300
> *hell yes its looking good take your time homie..good going can't wait to see it when its ready..
> *


thanks


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 3 2010, 09:59 PM~17382322
> *STFU.....YOUR PRICES ARE 2 HIGH...LOL
> *


"YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"

LIKE I SAID?

"YOU BUY JUNK, YOU GET JUNK"

*LOL* 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 3 2010, 09:53 PM~17382213
> *2ND SATURDAY IS ON MAY 8TH 2010 :biggrin:
> *


LETS GET A ROLL CALL:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

STILL IN TRAFFIC! NOW I CAN'T STOP..... :0 


























































































































































MAY 8TH SECOND SAT. OF THE MONTH. LET'S ROLL! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2010, 06:54 AM~17385460
> *LETS GET A ROLL CALL:
> *



wheres everyone meeting at....and wat time i'm down.. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 4 2010, 09:16 AM~17386116
> *wheres everyone meeting at....and wat time i'm down.. :biggrin:
> *


YOUR HOUSE! "NOW" :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Hopefully my car will be fixed by then. Or I'll just have to drive the drop


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17386196
> *YOUR HOUSE! "NOW"  :biggrin:
> *




come on down to the 15TH AVE BLOCK.....lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 4 2010, 11:21 AM~17387418
> *Hopefully my car will be fixed by then. Or I'll just have to drive the drop
> *


DECISIONS, DECISIONS :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2010, 04:04 PM~17389311
> *DECISIONS, DECISIONS :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 4 2010, 03:08 PM~17389956
> *:biggrin:
> *




bring the suv.... :biggrin: wheres the roll call exotic...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 4 2010, 06:14 PM~17390968
> *bring the suv.... :biggrin:  wheres the roll call exotic...
> *


ANTI-DUB :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Hello, 

My name is Francine Tournour and I am the Director of the Office of Public Safety Accountability. I am writing in response to an email you sent Mayor Johnson. I am in the process of setting a meeting with some of the leaders of the other car clubs and the police department. If you would be interested in attending this meeting I will send you and email letting you know the date and time. Feel free to call me if you have any further questions or concerns.

Francine

Francine Tournour
Director 
Office of Public Safety Accountability

City Hall
915 I Street, 5th Floor
Sacramento, California 95814
(916) 808-5704 Fax (916) 808-7618

*Who is going to the meeting??*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 4 2010, 08:06 PM~17392431
> *Hello,
> 
> My name is Francine Tournour and I am the Director of the Office of Public Safety Accountability. I am writing in response to an email you sent Mayor Johnson. I am in the process of setting a meeting with some of the leaders of the other car clubs and the police department. If you would be interested in attending this meeting I will send you and email letting you know the date and time. Feel free to call me if you have any further questions or concerns.
> ...


I AM.... MONDAY 2:00PM FRANKLIN BLVD. SUBSTATION.

BUT, BE LEGIT JUST IN CASE!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> <span style='color:red'>*NEED EVERY ONE TO SUPPORT, ALL CLUBS NEED TO SEND THERE BEST REPP OUT THERE! THIS IS A HUGE THING FOR US!!! WELL SPOKEN PEOPLE.. MAKE THIS HAPPEN.*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 4 2010, 08:04 PM~17393511
> *I AM.... MONDAY 2:00PM
> 
> BUT, BE LEGIT JUST IN CASE!
> *



well that leaves you OUT..MEDICINE MAN....LOL


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

HELLO EVERYBODY :cheesy: IN REGARDS TO THE CITY MANAGERS E-MAIL! THERE WILL BE A MEETING THIS MONDAY COMING UP AT 2PM AT THE SUB STATION ON FRANKLIN BLVD. WITH LT.REMMER. HE RETURNED MY PHONE CALL TODAY. IF ONE MEMBER FROM A FEW CLUBS WOULD COME TO THE MEETING THAT WOULD B GREAT. I UNDERSTAND EVERYONE WORKS IN THE DAY TIME! BUT WE NEED THE SUPPORT OF OUR FELLOW RIDERS. JUST COME CORRECT WITH L"S THE DAY OF THE MEETING :biggrin: MAYBE SOMEONE CAN GET OFF EARLY THAT DAY??

IF YOU CANT MAKE JUST ROLLIN WILL SPEAK UP FOR ALL MY FELLOW RIDERS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 4 2010, 10:58 PM~17395196
> *HELLO EVERYBODY :cheesy:  IN REGARDS TO THE CITY MANAGERS  E-MAIL! THERE WILL BE A MEETING  THIS MONDAY COMING UP AT 2PM AT THE SUB STATION ON FRANKLIN BLVD. WITH LT.REMMER. HE RETURNED MY PHONE CALL TODAY. IF ONE MEMBER FROM A FEW CLUBS WOULD COME TO THE MEETING THAT WOULD B GREAT. I UNDERSTAND EVERYONE WORKS IN THE DAY TIME! BUT WE NEED THE SUPPORT OF OUR FELLOW RIDERS. JUST COME CORRECT WITH L"S THE DAY OF THE MEETING :biggrin:  MAYBE SOMEONE CAN GET OFF EARLY THAT DAY??
> 
> IF YOU CANT MAKE JUST ROLLIN WILL SPEAK UP FOR ALL MY FELLOW RIDERS :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *





Im there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

ROLL CALL

JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 4 2010, 11:19 PM~17395440
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> JUST ROLLIN C.C.
> ...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

EXTOIC ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > *TTT PLEASE EVERY1 TRY'N BE THERE! THINK BOUT IT,ITS A FOOT IN THE DOOR, WERE MOVING FORWARD.... THERE ATLEAST LISTING! SHOOT JUS IMAGINE MAYBE EVEN A LEGAL CRUISE NIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy: *


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 4 2010, 08:06 PM~17392431
> *Hello,
> 
> My name is Francine Tournour and I am the Director of the Office of Public Safety Accountability. I am writing in response to an email you sent Mayor Johnson. I am in the process of setting a meeting with some of the leaders of the other car clubs and the police department. If you would be interested in attending this meeting I will send you and email letting you know the date and time. Feel free to call me if you have any further questions or concerns.
> ...


I'm gonna try to get time off to attend :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@May 5 2010, 08:05 AM~17398172
> *I'm gonna try to get time off to attend  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> Shes in charge of all the events from now on so ya.....be prepared ! lol I took some pictures and will post them tomorrow. Also, the photographer that was taking pictures will be giving us a disk with all the pictures on it so i'll be sharing. Thanx again for coming out.
> 
> *Anyone interested in having a lil get together this Sat night in midtown ??? Every second saturday they have this huge "art thing" with live music on almost every corner. Theres a big lot next to the See's Candies store on 22nd and J. If everybody gets there early, u could all get spots for 5 bux each. Let me know and we'll arange something.*
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> > Shes in charge of all the events from now on so ya.....be prepared ! lol I took some pictures and will post them tomorrow. Also, the photographer that was taking pictures will be giving us a disk with all the pictures on it so i'll be sharing. Thanx again for coming out.
> >
> > *Anyone interested in having a lil get together this Sat night in midtown ??? Every second saturday they have this huge "art thing" with live music on almost every corner. Theres a big lot next to the See's Candies store on 22nd and J. If everybody gets there early, u could all get spots for 5 bux each. Let me know and we'll arange something.*
> >
> ...


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 4 2010, 08:06 PM~17392431
> *Hello,
> 
> My name is Francine Tournour and I am the Director of the Office of Public Safety Accountability. I am writing in response to an email you sent Mayor Johnson. I am in the process of setting a meeting with some of the leaders of the other car clubs and the police department. If you would be interested in attending this meeting I will send you and email letting you know the date and time. Feel free to call me if you have any further questions or concerns.
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2010, 06:56 AM~17397487
> *TTT      PLEASE EVERY1 TRY'N BE THERE! THINK BOUT IT,ITS A FOOT IN  THE DOOR, WERE MOVING FORWARD.... THERE ATLEAST LISTING!  SHOOT JUS IMAGINE MAYBE EVEN A LEGAL CRUISE NIGHT  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



i'll be there for sure...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 4 2010, 09:12 PM~17393627
> *
> Who is going to the meeting??
> NEED EVERY ONE TO SUPPORT, ALL CLUBS NEED TO SEND THERE BEST REPP OUT THERE! THIS IS A HUGE THING FOR US!!! WELL SPOKEN PEOPLE.. MAKE THIS HAPPEN.</span>
> *





*<span style=\'colorurple\'>Just curious is there an agenda set up for this meeting??? I know I haven’t attended any of the meetings so I don’t know what has been done yet. I believe if there is enough support from all of the clubs and everyone is set on the same goal for this meeting something can happen. *

SOCIOS will have a representative to support.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 6 2010, 02:19 PM~17411582
> *Just curious is there an agenda set up for this meeting??? I know I haven’t attended any of the meetings so I don’t know what has been done yet. I believe if there is enough support from all of the clubs and everyone is set on the same goal for this meeting something can happen.
> 
> SOCIOS will have a representative to support.
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

I think this meeting could be news worthy. Any local awareness is a good thing, especially if its positive. Local TV news, Sac Bee, SN&R (Sacramento News and Review)? Just my opinion


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 6 2010, 03:42 PM~17411739
> *I think this meeting could be news worthy. Any local awareness is a good thing, especially if its positive. Local TV news, Sac Bee, SN&R (Sacramento News and Review)? Just my opinion
> *



I agree with you! I believe if an agenda is set up for this meeting it can be recorded in the minutes and stay on record. We need to show that we are *organized *and want to approach this request with the support of authority. There has to be a meeting point between us and them. I am assuming that can be one of our goals??


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 6 2010, 03:19 PM~17411582
> *Just curious is there an agenda set up for this meeting??? I know I haven’t attended any of the meetings so I don’t know what has been done yet. I believe if there is enough support from all of the clubs and everyone is set on the same goal for this meeting something can happen.
> 
> SOCIOS will have a representative to support.
> *


As of right now the agenda is our rights!

Then we'll go from there.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

if anybody knows how to get ahold of cliff from the dukes car club he knows a pretty young black lady that works 4 the sac bee... the only thing the last time we had her there they didn't want no media or news person in the meeting just clubs...so she waited outside untill we were done and filled her in.. good idea though we can still try it..


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@May 6 2010, 11:49 AM~17410394


Monday at 2pm at the franklin police station.
A club member will be there from our club but i got to work. Have several plans ready and good luck.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Here's the contact info for the local news.........

Sacramento News and Review [email protected] 
KCRA News [email protected]
Sacramento Bee [email protected]


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 6 2010, 05:01 PM~17411879
> *I agree with you! I believe if an agenda is set up for this meeting it can be recorded in the minutes and stay on record. We need to show that we are organized and want to approach this request with the support of authority. There has to be a meeting point between us and them. I am assuming that can be one of our goals??
> *


Most definately! The media sees this in a positive light, this can weight heavy in our favor. The organized shows already speaks volumes.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Does any one know what you want and how it can be done. I don't think they will say ok go cruise. It will all need to be organized in a safe and respectful way to local business and communities. We also need to bring proof on how we come together to help the community in the past.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 6 2010, 05:28 PM~17413039
> *Most definately! The media sees this in a positive light, this can weight heavy in our favor. The organized shows already speaks volumes.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 6 2010, 06:59 PM~17413301
> *Does any one know what you want and how it can be done. I don't think they will say ok go cruise. It will all need to be organized in a safe and respectful way to local business and communities. We also need to bring proof on how we come together to help the community in the past.
> *


x2.

If everybody just goes in there and complains, its gonna be more negative outcome than anything. 

They need to see the whole picture. They need to see that some of us work for the state, work for cal trans, work for the city, that were not a bunch of lowlifes with no job. 

*You guys should to set up a meeting amongst YOURSELVES on sunday*, and talk about what your gonna say. This way on monday you have a positive outcome monday afternoon.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 6 2010, 08:01 PM~17414693
> *x2.
> 
> If everybody just goes in there and complains, its gonna be more negative outcome than anything.
> ...


sundays mothers day!! saturday's probley better, well 4 most.... max i'll fill you in :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17414767
> *sundays mothers day!!  saturday's probley better, well 4 most.... max i'll fill you in  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea my bad.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

I think everyone is on the right path....

I know in the past Many of us have escorted council members in our cars for the Franklin blvd. Parade. Also every year all the toys collected for the toy run are given to sac pd., they can attest on how organized that also is, make sure you make them aware of that.

I think asking the city council and pd to designate a cruise zone with limited hours would be the best way too approach it. Maybe PAL can sell $10 cruising passes and keep all the money. We're gonna have to show that we want to give back a Lyl and not just recieve.

Maybe throw out a few areas like Franklin blvd, broadway, northgate, del paso blvd etc.... And let them tell us what is the best place in their opinion.

Just a thought?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17415480
> *I think everyone is on the right path....
> 
> I know in the past Many of us have escorted council members in our cars for the Franklin blvd. Parade.  Also every year all the toys collected for the toy run are given to sac pd., they can attest on how organized that also is, make sure you make them aware of that.
> ...


great ideas! please try'n be there! shoot this could be a one shot thing,need all the support we can get...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17415480
> *I think everyone is on the right path....
> 
> I know in the past Many of us have escorted council members in our cars for the Franklin blvd. Parade.  Also every year all the toys collected for the toy run are given to sac pd., they can attest on how organized that also is, make sure you make them aware of that.
> ...


 :thumbsup: I have a couple of letters that say thank you for helping out from a church and a Sacramento school that might help. I will send a copy with our rep.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR SAT. THE WHOLE MONTH....
IT'S FINALLY HERE LET'S ROLL! MY CARS ALMOST DONE. 
BUT I CAN'T STOP DRIVING IT TO FINISH IT. 
OH WELL! LET'S ROLL.........
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

IM ROLLIN MY CAR IN THE MAYFAIR PARADE UP IN DIXON IN DA MORNING THEN IM BACK TO GOOD OLE SAC 2 CRUZ WITH U LOSERS LMAO U KNOW IM PLAYIN LETS HAVE SOME FUN SAT NIGHT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2010, 06:37 AM~17417693
> *IM ROLLIN MY CAR IN THE MAYFAIR PARADE UP IN DIXON  IN DA MORNING THEN  IM BACK TO GOOD OLE SAC 2 CRUZ WITH U LOSERS  LMAO  U KNOW IM PLAYIN  LETS HAVE SOME FUN  SAT NIGHT
> *


yeeeeeeehaaaaaa!!!!! welcome to dixon... :biggrin: 

lee jus found out yesterday i might be workn sat.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 7 2010, 06:46 AM~17417747
> *yeeeeeeehaaaaaa!!!!! welcome to dixon...  :biggrin:
> 
> lee jus found out yesterday i might be workn sat.
> *


FOOLS FROM SAC GO ANKLE MONITORS ON THEIR REAR ENDS SO ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO LEAVE SAC IN THEIR LOW RIDERS LMAO


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Who will be speaking on our behalf ?*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2010, 07:09 AM~17417914
> *FOOLS FROM SAC GOT ANKLE MONITORS ON THEIR REAR ENDS    SO ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO LEAVE SAC IN THEIR LOW RIDERS LMAO
> *


TRU TRU..... BUT I HOPE YOU AINT TALK'N TO ME IVE BEEN TO DIEGO AND BAKERSFIELD ALREADY THIS YEAR AND PLANNING ON SANBERDOO NEXT MONTH THEN POMONA THEN.............. :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 7 2010, 07:20 AM~17418004
> *TRU TRU.....  BUT I HOPE YOU AINT TALK'N TO ME IVE BEEN TO DIEGO AND BAKERSFIELD ALREADY THIS YEAR AND PLANNING ON SANBERDOO NEXT MONTH THEN POMONA THEN..............  :biggrin:
> *


TRAILOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORS DONT CONT BUB LMAO


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WE NEED A PRE MEETING!!!!!!!! ???? WHERE WHEN,WHATS GOOD FOR EVERY1? SHORT AND SWEET


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

U KNOW WHAT WOULD BE COO IF EVERYONE CAME OUT 2 MORROW NITE AND DISCUSS WHAT NEEDS 2 BE SAID AND BRING OUT YOUR RIDES MAYBE WE WILL GET MESSED WITH AND CAN FILM IT AND HAVE SOME EVIDENCE 2 SUPPORT OR CLAIMS


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 6 2010, 05:59 PM~17413301
> *Does any one know what you want and how it can be done. I don't think they will say ok go cruise. It will all need to be organized in a safe and respectful way to local business and communities. We also need to bring proof on how we come together to help the community in the past.
> *



i have a book of thank you's letters from schools ---churches---cancer society ---and the list that goes on.... stylistics has always done charities.....  i don't know if they would care ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17415480
> *I think everyone is on the right path....
> 
> I know in the past Many of us have escorted council members in our cars for the Franklin blvd. Parade.  Also every year all the toys collected for the toy run are given to sac pd., they can attest on how organized that also is, make sure you make them aware of that.
> ...


damm that was well said lets go in the meeting like its are one chance to convince them who we are and wat rules we are willing to abide..


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

I have a picture with the prior chief of police sitting in my car.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 7 2010, 09:02 AM~17418812
> *i have a book of thank you's letters from schools ---churches---cancer society ---and the list that goes on.... stylistics has always done charities.....   i don't know if they would care ...
> *


It couldn't hurt to bring it we need all we an get to show the positivity that lowriders bring.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 7 2010, 09:30 AM~17419032
> *I have a picture with the prior chief of police sitting in my car.
> *



now that you mention that i got a letter from chief kearns from back in the 80's 4 backing up one of thier officers that was about to get hit with a fist ....so i had to put the panda smack down on the guy where i worked at..


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Remember everyone sometimes we have to listen before we speak our minds. When we meet with the PD on monday it is important that we listen to the concerns of the PD first and foremost. We have to show them that we understand what their concerns are and we are willing to work with them to come up with solutions.

I can already tell you traffic congestions, loitering, gangs, and drinking in public will be some of the concerns brought up. I think its important that everyone shows up presentable to make sure they see that we are all grown folks with families with 9-5 jobs just trying to be part of a calm social gathering and give back to the community.

Let's get some imput on how we can deal with some of those issues if they ask us? Don't expect a decision to be made on Monday because this more likely than not will be a work in progress.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 7 2010, 02:07 PM~17421025
> *Remember everyone sometimes we have to listen before we speak our minds.  When we meet with the PD on monday it is important that we listen to the concerns of the PD first and foremost.  We have to show them that we understand what their concerns are and we are willing to work with them to come up with solutions.
> 
> I can already tell you traffic congestions, loitering, gangs, and drinking in public will be some of the concerns brought up.  I think its important that everyone shows up presentable to make sure they see that we are all grown folks with families with 9-5 jobs just trying to be part of a calm social gathering and give back to the community.
> ...



Well said!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 7 2010, 03:07 PM~17421025
> *Remember everyone sometimes we have to listen before we speak our minds.  When we meet with the PD on monday it is important that we listen to the concerns of the PD first and foremost.  We have to show them that we understand what their concerns are and we are willing to work with them to come up with solutions.
> 
> I can already tell you traffic congestions, loitering, gangs, and drinking in public will be some of the concerns brought up.  I think its important that everyone shows up presentable to make sure they see that we are all grown folks with families with 9-5 jobs just trying to be part of a calm social gathering and give back to the community.
> ...


X2


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

i think we need to try for summer cruising passes which we pay for and will be good for 5X. 1 cruise per month. Put some of that money toward portal potties so people are not going in the back of stores. we will need a good location because loitering will rule out a lot of places. businesses don't want us in there lots.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 7 2010, 02:07 PM~17421025
> *Remember everyone sometimes we have to listen before we speak our minds.  When we meet with the PD on monday it is important that we listen to the concerns of the PD first and foremost.  We have to show them that we understand what their concerns are and we are willing to work with them to come up with solutions.
> 
> I can already tell you traffic congestions, loitering, gangs, and drinking in public will be some of the concerns brought up.  I think its important that everyone shows up presentable to make sure they see that we are all grown folks with families with 9-5 jobs just trying to be part of a calm social gathering and give back to the community.
> ...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

How bout just asking for a certain weekend to hang out with out being targeted??? Maybe Cinco De Mayo weekend??? That might get the ball rolling...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

But how do keep the people from spinning dounuts and burning rubber from messing up a good thing? it will take a lot of people to push for something good to happen but only takes 1 dummy to mess it up for all of us. :twak:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 7 2010, 01:07 PM~17421025
> *Remember everyone sometimes we have to listen before we speak our minds.  When we meet with the PD on monday it is important that we listen to the concerns of the PD first and foremost.  We have to show them that we understand what their concerns are and we are willing to work with them to come up with solutions.
> 
> I can already tell you traffic congestions, loitering, gangs, and drinking in public will be some of the concerns brought up.  I think its important that everyone shows up presentable to make sure they see that we are all grown folks with families with 9-5 jobs just trying to be part of a calm social gathering and give back to the community.
> ...


Dam homie that will really cut down the attendance!! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 7 2010, 06:21 PM~17423740
> *But how do keep the people from spinning dounuts and burning rubber from messing up a good thing? it will take a lot of people to push for something good to happen but only takes 1 dummy to mess it up for all of us. :twak:
> *


WE GOTTA POLICE ARE OWN! WE GOTTA STEP TO THEM FOOLS AND TELL THEM TO KICK ROCKS :angry: THAT WE DONT DO THAT HERE, I SEEN IT DONE THIS PAST WEEKND IN BAKERSFIELD AT THE PICNIC.... I AINT TRIPPN.. REALTALK ! I'LL BE SARGENT OF ARMS,SURE IF IT COMES TO IT YOU'LL BACK ME  SHOOT SOME 1 MIGHT HAVE 2 :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 7 2010, 07:58 PM~17424485
> *WE GOTTA POLICE ARE OWN! WE GOTTA STEP TO THEM FOOLS AND TELL THEM TO KICK ROCKS  :angry:  THAT WE DONT DO THAT HERE, I SEEN IT DONE THIS PAST WEEKND IN BAKERSFIELD AT THE PICNIC.... I AINT TRIPPN.. REALTALK ! I'LL BE SARGENT OF ARMS,SURE IF IT COMES TO IT YOU'LL BACK ME    SHOOT SOME 1 MIGHT HAVE 2  :roflmao:
> *




thats wat we are going to have to do is police where ever we plan on parking or rideing...because like danny said the people that burn that rubber are going to mess it up 4 us.....if we don't put a stop to this...just like last sunday at the park 2 16 or 17 olds were fighting and the park patrol seen this...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 7 2010, 08:27 PM~17424724
> *thats wat we are going to have to do is police where ever we plan on parking or rideing...because like danny said the people that burn that rubber are going to mess it up 4 us.....if we don't put a stop to this...just like last sunday at the park 2 16 or 17  olds were fighting and the park patrol seen this...
> *


YUP YUP.... IM DOWN


THINK'N MAYBE DISCOVERY PARK WOULD BE COOL TO KIK IT! GOTTA PAY BUT ATLEAST THE KNUCKLE HEADS WONT BE THERE.. AND WHEN THEY DO FINDOUT AND SHOW UP! WE RUN THEM OFF AND TELL THEM THIS AINT THE PLACE...... WERE LOWRIDERS SLOW AND LOW OR HOPP'N! :biggrin: THEN THEY TELL THERE HOMIES THEY DONT LIKE THAT STUFF THERE..

DONT KNOW IF THAT MADE SENSE TO YOU GUYS? BUT TO ME THATS THE WAY ITS GONNA BE.....


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 6 2010, 10:04 PM~17415480
> *I think everyone is on the right path....
> 
> I know in the past Many of us have escorted council members in our cars for the Franklin blvd. Parade.  Also every year all the toys collected for the toy run are given to sac pd., they can attest on how organized that also is, make sure you make them aware of that.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 
Well I can't get off work to be there, but Rich will b there from FAMILY FIRST.
I definately think as lowriders we can't just go in there talkin shit about PD that's not what they want to hear...........Like some of the others have stated we just need to hear there concerns and we really do need a plan of what we are asking for. Well hopefully something good can come from this meeting, and those of you that attend came bring back some good info and we lowriders can meet and listen to what the city concerns are so we can put together a response to those concerns. I guess as long as they give us a second oppotunity to meet with them again!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 7 2010, 07:58 PM~17424485
> *WE GOTTA POLICE ARE OWN! WE GOTTA STEP TO THEM FOOLS AND TELL THEM TO KICK ROCKS  :angry:  THAT WE DONT DO THAT HERE, I SEEN IT DONE THIS PAST WEEKND IN BAKERSFIELD AT THE PICNIC.... I AINT TRIPPN.. REALTALK ! I'LL BE SARGENT OF ARMS,SURE IF IT COMES TO IT YOU'LL BACK ME    SHOOT SOME 1 MIGHT HAVE 2  :roflmao:
> *



:yes: if they get to trippin then we just got run them out!!!!!!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Good points everyone!!! I think once a month is perfect for a Sac blvd night. 

What day fri, sat, or Sunday? From what time to what time?

Great idea on the porta potties. We're also gonna need to to adress issues like garbage cleanup and like someone mentioned watching out for knuckleheads that are trying to start trouble or graffiti in our cruise area, remember we can't shit were we eat!

I personally believe we are gonna need a Lyl more organization on our part and eventually need to have 2 members from each club to represent. We gotta look organized and united. 

How about old Sacramento? Alot of parking, 3 entrances so easy too control, and I'm sure the struggling bussiness might welcome us? I think a 7pm to 11pm Saturday cruise would be good.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

everything sounds good 
might have the day off so i will try to make it
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE :biggrin: WELL WE MET WITH THE LT.REMMER OF SAC P.D FRANCINE THE CITY MANAGER, AND HEAD OF PARKS AND RECRETIONS. I THINK IT WENT VERY WELL. THE CITY AND SAC P.D ARE WILLING TO WORK WITH US ABOUT RIDEN. FOR ONE YOU WILL NOT BE FINE 800.00 BUCKS FOR CRUSING. WHAT WAS SAID IS WE CAN RIDE ANYWHERE IN OUR TOWN. IF WE ARE SEEN CRUSING DOWN THE SAME STREET 3TIMES N A HALF HOUR THEN THE CRUSING LAW APPLYS TO US. AS LOWRIDERS WE ALL NO THE RULES THE DO'S AND DONT'S. THE CITY MANAGER FRANCINE IS GOING TO CHECK ON GETTN US STICKER'S APPROVED BY THE CITY AND SAC P.D.. WE HAVE AGREED TO HAVE A MEETING EVERY 2MOS WITH THE CITY MANAGER AND SAC P.D. THIS STICKER'S WILL BE APPROVED FOR ALL LOWRIDERS MUST HAVE L'S AND INSURANCE. THATS ALL THAT IS REQUIRED..

I WILL KEEP EVERYONE UP DATED ON THIS TOPIC.

ALSO ALL OF YOU THAT E-MAILED THE CITY MANAGER FRANCINE.
WILL GET AN E-MAIL FROM HER TODAY OR TOMORROW. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

The police main concerns are as follow.

Drinking at the parks
Littering
Loud Stereos
Pissing in the Bushes instead of bathrooms

They mentioned that the only reason that they close the parks and crusings sometimes is because of someone complains and for safety reasons, when it gets to big, it could get out of control.
They also want people to file complains against officers that do not act with professionalism. We can call “Francine Tournour” she is the director for the complains and her Tel # is (916) 808-7345 or call Greg Narramore Recreations Superintendent, his Tel # is (916) 808-6095 or fax (916) 454-3956 email [email protected]


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE SIRENS I DON'T KNOW WAT CLUB HAS SIRENS BUT THEY GET COMPLAINTS ABOUT THAT...... :biggrin: OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS A KOOL MEETING.... :biggrin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Pam, Manuel & Danny thanks for keeping us up to date......

Seems like the cops and city are gonna give us a chance now it's up too us not to screw it up. Let's really look out for our own interest and if you see someone acting a fool check them or bring it to their attention so they don't ruin it for everyone.

We should also be careful and not cry wolf or complain about any little thing to the Pd. Let's try to keep the complaining to a minimum or for serious situations. Let's kill the pd with kindness especially once you get the stickers.

Was their any particular areas they do not want us at?

We're kinda on probation hear so we really have to go out of our way to make it work!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 10 2010, 06:04 PM~17447682
> *Pam, Manuel & Danny thanks for keeping us up to date......
> 
> Seems like the cops and city are gonna give us a chance now it's up too us not to screw it up.  Let's really look out for our own interest and if you see someone acting a fool check them or bring it to their attention so they don't ruin it for everyone.
> ...


TRUE WAT YOU SAID ONLY US CAN BURN OUR OWN BRIDGES ....THIS IS OUR CHANCE...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

AFTER THE SOCIO'S SHOW GONNA BE A STREET CONCERT @ MY FAMILY FRIEND ARTURO VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT ON 11TH & O WITH THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS AND THE TIERRA. GET YOUR TIX @ ACME TOPS N TUNES 916-429-2293 OR VALLEJOS RESTAURANT (11TH/O)916-498-1744/ (4TH ST.) 916-4438488/ OR (13TH & O) 916-444-2837. EXPECTED TO SELL OUT.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

meeting went ok you guys covered the good topics in the meeting but they also said we should try to kick back up in the front corner of william land so that we are not by the house's dont no maybe it will work maybe not. But the idea of taking a ride with the main park ranger to go look at parks for us to hang out at is a good idea and the whole sticker idea too.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 10 2010, 07:04 PM~17447682
> *Pam, Manuel & Danny thanks for keeping us up to date......
> 
> Seems like the cops and city are gonna give us a chance now it's up too us not to screw it up.  Let's really look out for our own interest and if you see someone acting a fool check them or bring it to their attention so they don't ruin it for everyone.
> ...


x2. i was thinking the same thing when i was sitting in the meeting. Hopefully every time someone gets a ticket, they dont cry to these contacts about it. If your cars legit, you shouldnt have anything to worry about. If your not abiding by their rules their gonna pull you over. Period. 

*Its the harassment and discriminating things people need to call on.* The thing with quinter was unacceptable. Stuff like that should be addressed.

In my opinion, i dont really feel like they are going to meet with us every 2 months. especially with as many complaints there were in the meeting, some people using foul language etc, when were meeting with high end people, and trying to focus on showing them that were positive and resposible... They dont wanna hear that. (Im not trying to be a square, i just think theres a time and place for everything) and i respect everybody who made the meeting possible. so its nothing against anyone. 

It sounded to me, that they would like to be informed. As long as we inform them, and they are in the know, when they see 100 cars at miller park they arent gonna be in for a suprise.. And maybe they will even help us out by policing these events to make sure were safe from gang activity etc, when we bring our kids around. 

That being said, i feel like if we buy the permits for miller park, call seargent faulken, and the park manager, that everybody will be on the same page. And some of these guys might actually get out their car, get to know us better and be cool. 

The sticker thing would be cool, id pay 100 a year if i had to. 

I also think we could of brought something else to the table also, about what we can do to help them out. It sounded like we just walked in there and said "whats in it for us?" but nobody really brought up anything about maybe helping out the pal league or like a mentor program. even though we probably dont want to do it. It would just show respect from our side. Because if you dont show respect you dont get respect. thats just my 2 cents. 

Just next time if theres a meeting just watch the language. Were adults but were meeting with professional people and trying to accomplish something big.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 11 2010, 10:20 AM~17454332
> *x2. i was thinking the same thing when i was sitting in the meeting. Hopefully every time someone gets a ticket, they dont cry to these contacts about it. If your cars legit, you shouldnt have anything to worry about. If your not abiding by their rules their gonna pull you over. Period.
> 
> Its the harassment and discriminating things people need to call on. The thing with quinter was unacceptable. Stuff like that should be addressed.
> ...


no foul lanquage pammmm dammitt ....lol j/k love you


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 11 2010, 11:29 AM~17454426
> *no foul lanquage  pammmm dammitt ....lol    j/k  love you
> *


 :biggrin: pams cool. i just wanted to give my 2 cents thats all. the lady that was with pam i thought she was an attourney. i was like damn pam came through with a lawyer :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 11 2010, 11:29 AM~17454426


i should of offered free cable for 6 mos they probably would of let us ride more :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@May 11 2010, 10:05 AM~17453613
> *meeting went ok you guys covered the good topics in the meeting but they also said we should try to kick back up in the front corner of william land so that we are not by the house's dont no maybe it will work maybe not. But the idea of taking a ride with the main park ranger to go look at parks for us to hang out at is a good idea and the whole sticker idea too.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: I think that's a cool spot plenty of parking both sides of road there are two lanes so it wont get blocked up with traffic and they won't say it's a hazard for access issues, there are restrooms right there too. And most of all there are no residents near by to complain bout us being there.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@May 11 2010, 11:02 AM~17454758
> *:thumbsup: I think that's a cool spot plenty of parking both sides of road there are two lanes so it wont get blocked up with traffic and they won't say it's a hazard for access issues, there are restrooms right there too. And most of all there are no residents near by to complain bout us being there.
> *


x2


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce+May 11 2010, 11:02 AM~17454758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE FREEPORT SIDE, LIKE WHERE DEVOTIONS DOES THERE THING?
THAT WOULD WORK!


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 11 2010, 01:37 PM~17455856
> *THE FREEPORT SIDE, LIKE WHERE DEVOTIONS DOES THERE THING?
> THAT WOULD WORK!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 11 2010, 12:37 PM~17455856
> *THE FREEPORT SIDE, LIKE WHERE DEVOTIONS DOES THERE THING?
> THAT WOULD WORK!
> *



i think we start this sunday and show the police and park rangers we can clean up after ourselves and no problems will be happening....we see guys that want to pill out we got to put our foot down because the golfers will complain....just my 10 cents.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

WE SHOULD TAKE THE INITIATIVE TO SCHEDULE THE MEETING WITH THE PD EVERY 2 MONTHS SO THEY WILL SEE WE ARE TAKING IT SERIOUS ON OUR SIDE....

WE SHOULD SCHEDULE A MEETING AMONGST OURSELVES RIGHT BEFORE THE PD MEETING AND MAYBE SELECT 5 PEOPLE TO REPRESENT EVERYONE SO THEY CAN WALK IN WITH AN AGENDA AND WE CAN PORTRAY OURSELVES IN A MORE ORGANIZED AND PROFESSIONAL MANNER.

IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT IN THE NEXT TWO MONTHS MAYBE WE CAN PRESENT TO THEM A SACRAMENTO BLVD NIGHT PROPOSAL SOMETIME THIS SUMMER WERE THE P.A.L CAN SELL US A ONE NIGHT CRUISING PASS AND WE CAN DO IT IN OLD TOWN SACRAMENTO. IT'S IMPORTANT THAT WE SHOW THEM WE ARE ALL ABOUT A FAMILY ATOMOSPHERE.

I ALSO THINK WE SHOULD TRY TO STAY AWAY FROM LAND PARK, THE OLD FOLKS THERE ARE GONNA COMPLAIN NOMATTER WHAT SIDE WE ARE AT. LETS TAKE IT OLD SCHOOL AND MAYBE TALK TO THE PARK RANGERS ABOUT SOUTHSIDE PARK, IT MIGHT BE LESS DRAMA THERE...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 11 2010, 03:00 PM~17457432
> *WE SHOULD TAKE THE INITIATIVE TO SCHEDULE THE MEETING WITH THE PD EVERY 2 MONTHS SO THEY WILL SEE WE ARE TAKING IT SERIOUS ON OUR SIDE....
> 
> WE SHOULD SCHEDULE A MEETING AMONGST OURSELVES RIGHT BEFORE THE PD MEETING AND MAYBE SELECT 5 PEOPLE TO REPRESENT EVERYONE SO THEY CAN WALK IN WITH AN AGENDA AND WE CAN PORTRAY OURSELVES IN A MORE ORGANIZED AND PROFESSIONAL MANNER.
> ...


*Then what is wrong with miller park there is no one to complain there.We had a nice BBQ day there this year.*


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 11 2010, 05:26 PM~17457670
> *Then what is wrong with miller park there is no one to complain there.
> *


*

Besides the skunks chasing people and the geese acting like the own the street, miller is perfect. No one really there to complain about anything.*


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

BACK IN THE EARLY 90S PEOPLE WOULD PARK ON THE FREEPORT SIDE
THAT WAS COOL.. 5-0 DONT WANT US POSTED AT MILLER BEACUSE IT IS ONEWAY IN AND ONEWAY OUT. IF FUNK POPS OFF AT THE DEADEND IT IS HARD FOR POLICE TO GET DOWN THERE WHEN EVERYONE IS LOCKING THE WAY


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916+May 11 2010, 11:59 AM~17454719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who u work for?


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@May 11 2010, 05:32 PM~17458268
> *BACK IN THE EARLY 90S PEOPLE WOULD PARK ON THE FREEPORT SIDE
> THAT WAS COOL.. 5-0 DONT WANT US POSTED AT MILLER BEACUSE IT IS ONEWAY IN AND ONEWAY OUT. IF FUNK POPS OFF AT THE DEADEND IT IS HARD FOR POLICE TO GET DOWN THERE WHEN EVERYONE IS LOCKING THE WAY
> *


Like homie said the fact that there is only one way in and out creates a problem at Miller Park with the Fire lane.....I myself really like Miller Park also but we would have to reserve the whole park and talk to the rangers.

Southside park is nice because it has two way traffic all around the park with parking on both sides of the street. There is easy way to exit the park from any place at southside.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

Why everyone insist miller park or land park ??? there are so many other one's in sac. Miller & land park have a bad reputation we could try a different one, after all we want to crus some were else dont we.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 11 2010, 06:24 PM~17459529
> *Like homie said the fact that there is only one way in and out creates a problem at Miller Park with the Fire lane.....I myself really like Miller Park also but we would have to reserve the whole park and talk to the rangers.
> 
> Southside park is nice because it has two way traffic all around the park with parking on both sides of the street.  There is easy way to exit the park from any place at southside.
> *


Southside is across from those apartments correct and next to the fire station if that is the park i am thinking about.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 11 2010, 06:29 PM~17459602
> *Why everyone insist miller park or land park ??? there are so many other one's in sac. Miller & land park have a bad reputation we could try a different one,  after all we want to crus  some were else dont we.
> *


Well whats a good park??? I like the front of William land by freeport. Alot of room and plenty of parking. I just want to cruise once in a while and kick back and even BBQ.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 11 2010, 07:35 PM~17459658
> *well whats a good park??? I like the front of William land by freeport. Alot of room and plenty of parking.
> *



Some were where there is no crusing law posted,


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 11 2010, 07:35 PM~17459658
> *Well whats a good park??? I like the front of William land by freeport. Alot of room and plenty of parking. I just want to cruise once in a while and kick back and even BBQ.
> *


Southside park is the one infront of La Guadalupana catholic church, the one with the lake in the middle between T & X st.

Just a thought??


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> i should of offered free cable for 6 mos they probably would of let us ride more :biggrin:


Who u work for?
[/quote]
surewest


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17460217
> *Southside park is the one infront of La Guadalupana catholic church, the one with the lake in the middle between T & X st.
> 
> Just a thought??
> *


O Ok yes that is another good one if there are no house's near by.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for those of you who went to the meeting maybe i can make the next one.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 11 2010, 03:26 PM~17457670
> *Then what is wrong with miller park there is no one to complain there.We had a nice BBQ day there this year.
> *



they the police and park ranger said thats not a good idea because it get fills quick and if a boat is on fire there would havoc everyone moving thier cars plus they would have to lock people out of the park..i say till they find a spot we kick back on the freeport side...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17461792
> *they the police and park ranger said thats not a good idea because it get fills quick and if a boat is on fire there would havoc everyone moving thier cars  plus they would have to lock people out of the park..i say till they find a spot we kick back on the freeport side...
> *


LOL if a boat catches on fire.. thats a good one..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Its pretty obvious they dont want us going to miller park. Trying to get that park is like asking cal expo to bring back the lowrider show. Im not trying to be negative, but i think we should be realistic in what we ask for. Its pretty obvious. 

Why is everybody so stuck on miller park or williamland? I know discovery park isnt a city park, but thats the perfect location to have something. And its not such an "eye sore' to the city because its under the freeway. Hella shade, barbeque areas, parking like crazy, etc. If people are gonna bitch about 5 dollars to get in i mean, i know were not that cheap. Discovery park looks no different than chicano park in san diego, its also under the freeway.. And a historical monument too. 

I dont see any cruising signs posted in discovery park or natomas either, matter of fact individuals, lethal lows, and a few other car clubs cruised that area last summer and the one before that cops were actually cool as hell at in n out off truxel. 

everybody wants to stay in the same location all the time. what about down town, by all the nightclubs, me and manual cruised out there with impalas cc about 4 years ago and we enjoyed that cruise because it was different. in the industrial area.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 12 2010, 08:56 AM~17465192
> *Its pretty obvious they dont want us going to miller park. Trying to get that park is like asking cal expo to bring back the lowrider show. Im not trying to be negative, but i think we should be realistic in what we ask for. Its pretty obvious.
> 
> Why is everybody so stuck on miller park or williamland? I know discovery park isnt a city park, but thats the perfect location to have something. And its not such an "eye sore' to the city because its under the freeway. Hella shade, barbeque areas, parking like crazy, etc. If people are gonna bitch about 5 dollars to get in i mean, i know were not that cheap. Discovery park looks no different than chicano park in san diego, its also under the freeway.. And a historical monument too.
> ...


good idea bro butttt they give tickets useing the hydraulics ask big tone about that one....in discovery park..but yea it was fun riding down town ..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 12 2010, 10:13 AM~17465350
> *good idea bro butttt they give tickets useing the hydraulics ask big tone about that one....in discovery park..but yea it was fun riding down town ..
> *


Thats why i was saying in a previous post about abiding by the rules. Everybody should be using their own common sense. The seargent said "you can do your hydraulics as long as your cars parked" if its rollin and you get a ticket thats pretty much on you, know what i mean? i heard he got his shit towed from no registration or insurance or something like that. It wasnt from hitting switches. that just provoked it. (thats the story on the street)

people watch these truucha tapes, and wanna hit their shit out here, but when they get a ticket, wanna cry about it. If you keep your car at stock height, registration and insurance is legit, and your not riding with bald tires or hitting your shit in motion around a cop youll be ok. Thats what my understanding is from the meeting, and speaking with a chp officer yesterday on tuesday.

man we had a good time cruising that part of downtown. no bricks to ride on, theres a younger crowd in front of all the clubs who appreciate the cars like crazy when your shining out there on the streets :biggrin: , its just a better vibe in that part to me anyway. And it starts crackin around 10 oclock too on fridays and saturdays.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 12 2010, 09:25 AM~17465465
> *Thats why i was saying in a previous post about abiding by the rules. Everybody should be using their own common sense. The seargent said "you can do your hydraulics as long as your cars parked" if its rollin and you get a ticket thats pretty much on you, know what i mean? i heard he got his shit towed from no registration or insurance or something like that. It wasnt from hitting switches. that just provoked it. (thats the story on the street)
> 
> people watch these truucha tapes, and wanna hit their shit out here, but when they get a ticket, wanna cry about it. If you keep your car at stock height, registration and insurance is legit, and your not riding with bald tires or hitting your shit in motion around a cop youll be ok. Thats what my understanding is from the meeting, and speaking with a chp officer yesterday on tuesday.
> ...


Yes that second Saturday has been going on for a while now and that is a cool evening cruise once a month but we also want day time use area. If the police said use the front side of William land why not use it instead of the shoe it is really not that difficult and later they say somewhere else cool. If people want to go to Discovery than do so this is not rocket science. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17466664
> *Yes that second Saturday has been going on for a while now and that is a cool evening cruise once a month but we also want day time use area. If the police said use the front side of William land why not use it instead of the shoe it is really not that difficult and later they say somewhere else cool. If people want to go to Discovery than do so this is not rocket science. :biggrin:
> *


yea for sure. I mean, why are people gonna wait for a big group of cars to ride anywhere? i remember seein smiley in his 69 in my small ass town of lincoln, on a tuesday at like 2 oclock in the afternoon lifted.. :biggrin: I was like wtf? Thats how it should be. if people follow behind you on a sunday afternoon, cool!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 12 2010, 01:08 PM~17467406
> *yea for sure. I mean, why are people gonna wait for a big group of cars to ride anywhere? i remember seein smiley in his 69 in my small ass town of lincoln, on a tuesday at like 2 oclock in the afternoon lifted..  :biggrin: I was like wtf?  Thats how it should be. if people follow behind you on a sunday afternoon, cool!
> *




smiley was in lincoln because he was hiding from me to nose up.....lol j/k nobody get thier butt hurt on wat i said.....its all fun..roro but yea smiley rides and rides i bet his odometer is going i have no more numbers ...lol :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 12 2010, 10:13 AM~17465350
> *good idea bro butttt they give tickets useing the hydraulics ask big tone about that one....in discovery park..but yea it was fun riding down town ..
> *



















WE HAD A GOOD TIME TOO!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

*ask tone what man u act like u hit the switches anyways first i thought u was 3 wheelin in that drive threw but then i realize u was just was leanin out ur window 2 get the food im just fukin wit u i couldnt resist *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 13 2010, 07:46 AM~17476491
> *ask tone what  man u act like u hit the switches anyways  first i thought u was 3 wheelin in that drive threw  but then i realize u was just  was leanin out ur window 2 get the food  im just fukin wit u  i couldnt resist
> *



its all good don't hate....i just ordered toooo much beans they weigh alot... :biggrin: it was fun that night ..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17472462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE MANUAL :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 13 2010, 09:20 AM~17477441
> *PINCHE MANUAL :biggrin:
> *



wats up homie haven't seen you in awhile...hope your doing good bro..


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 13 2010, 09:46 AM~17476491
> *ask tone what  man u act like u hit the switches anyways  first i thought u was 3 wheelin in that drive threw  but then i realize u was just  was leanin out ur window 2 get the food  im just fukin wit u  i couldnt resist
> *


 :roflmao: 

Thats cold.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 13 2010, 02:45 PM~17479825
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Thats cold.............. :biggrin:
> *



What up LINCOLN rida!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 13 2010, 03:47 PM~17479833
> *What up LINCOLN rida!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up LINCOLN rider!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 13 2010, 02:48 PM~17479840
> *What up LINCOLN rider!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



Thats rIIIIIIght!!!!! Workin on gettin my LINC back from paint so I can roll through! Are you going to Socios on the 30th?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 13 2010, 02:48 PM~17479840
> *What up LINCOLN rider!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


it looks like 80 percent of us in sac have lincolns now! im glad to see it. Id take a lincoln over caddy anyday


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 13 2010, 03:12 PM~17480056
> *it looks like 80 percent of us in sac have lincolns now! im glad to see it. Id take a lincoln  over caddy anyday
> *



I feel Ya homie! :guns: :guns:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 13 2010, 03:50 PM~17479864
> *Thats rIIIIIIght!!!!! Workin on gettin my LINC back from paint so I can roll through! Are you going to Socios on the 30th?
> *


I'm not sure if im gonna be there but I'll catch you in traffic for sure!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 13 2010, 04:12 PM~17480056
> *it looks like 80 percent of us in sac have lincolns now! im glad to see it. Id take a lincoln  over caddy anyday
> *


 :biggrin: ..........but i sure miss my box


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 13 2010, 02:12 PM~17480056
> *it looks like 80 percent of us in sac have lincolns now! im glad to see it. Id take a lincoln  over caddy anyday
> *



that would be kool a all lincoln club....


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 13 2010, 07:48 PM~17483121
> *that would be kool  a all lincoln club....
> *


Shit im building a lincoln, i bought from the lincoln dealership, and live in lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

If the police said use the front side of William land why not use it instead of the shoe it is really not that difficult and later they say somewhere else cool.

sounds good to me.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@May 13 2010, 09:11 PM~17485001
> *If the police said use the front side of William land why not use it instead of the shoe it is really not that difficult and later they say somewhere else cool.
> 
> sounds good to me.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so this way if the park shuts down on the shoe side it wasn't because of the car clubs. maybe we can invite the officer thats has a ride where icee from family first has he's car worked on...just a thought.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

Why everyone insist miller park or land park ??? there are so many other one's in sac. Miller & land park have a bad reputation we could try a different one, .


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 13 2010, 07:48 PM~17483121
> *that would be kool  a all lincoln club....
> *











Hello Manuel,
Heads up on this new show, hopefully we can see some of your cool cars at the event. Let me know what you think brother.
Joseph Mendez :wow:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@May 13 2010, 03:12 PM~17480056
> *it looks like 80 percent of us in sac have lincolns now! im glad to see it. Id take a lincoln  over caddy anyday
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtgdZ8jhhdA


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 14 2010, 08:27 AM~17489087
> *Why everyone insist miller park or land park ??? there are so many other one's in sac. Miller & land park have a bad reputation we could try a different one, .
> *



:banghead: we have no choice till the people at meeting said they were going with the park ranger to find a kool spot..thats all we are waiting 4...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 13 2010, 02:28 PM~17479100
> *wats up homie haven't seen you in awhile...hope your doing good bro..
> *


BEEN AROUND BRO, JUST NOT IN THE SCENE. I GOT SOMETHING AND IN THE WORKS TO SE AVER QUE SE ACE CON EL CHIVITO


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 14 2010, 10:54 AM~17490386
> *BEEN AROUND BRO, JUST NOT IN THE SCENE. I GOT SOMETHING AND IN THE WORKS TO SE AVER QUE SE ACE CON EL CHIVITO
> *



kool maybe will run into each other one day....can.t wait till i see wats in the works...lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin: just rollin


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 17 2010, 08:37 PM~17520845
> *NO FOUL LANG!!!! IM 47YRS OLD IF I CANT KEEP IT REAL!!! IM NOT FAKIN THE FUNK WITH KNOW BODY NOT EVEN THE POLICE. ALL I SAID WAS{ SHIT} AND EVERYBODY GOT UPPITY ABOUT IT  COME ON NOW.!  IF I DID NOT KNOW HOW TO TALK TO PEOPLE THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN NO MEETING AT ALL. SO SOME PEOPLE NEED TO GET OFF THERE HIGH HORSE. I KEEP IT 100% REAL I DONT SUGAR COAT NOTHING. IM TRY TO HELP ALL OF US RIDERS! IM NOT IN IT FOR THE FAME. I LIKE TO RIDE  :biggrin: I NEW WHAT I WAS THERE FOR AT THE MEETING.???? ONE STEP AT A TIME WITH SPD. WE CANT ASK FOR THE WORLD RIGHT NOW. WE MUST PROVE OURSELFS!!!
> THANK YOU KOOL-AID FOR THE LIFE STYLE CHECK  :nono:  :nono:  I AM WHO I AM PAM FROM JUST ROLLIN C.C.
> *


 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

sorry about that didn't know... hope you still love me..


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

PARKS AND RECREATIONS SAID IT WOULD BE OK FOR US TO GO TO THE ONE WAY. AT SUTTERVILLE AND FREEPORT SO LET'S MAKE THIS THE OFFICAL SPOT FOR SUNDAYS AND WE CAN HOP OUR CARS AS LONG AS YOUR OUT SIDE OF YOUR RIDE HOPPING. AND WE WILL ALL PITCH IN TO MAKE SURE NO LITER IS LEFT BEHIND. 

IF THIS IS COOL WITH EVERYONE??????? EXPRESS HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT THIS IDEA!! SO LET'S GO FOR THIS SUNDAY!!! AND TEST THE WATER'S WITH SPD AND PARKS AND REC. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 28 2010, 07:51 PM~17336376
> *I KNOW IT PROBLEY WONT MAKE A DIFFRENCE...BUT I DID IT ANYWAY! MAYBE IF HE GETS ENOUGH EMAILS,TRYN STAY POSSTIVE THOW. :dunno:  WORTH A TRY 2 ME
> http://www.cityofsacramento.org/mayor/form...ailCommentForm/ :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

WAS UP EVERYONE WHATS DA WORD ON THE STREETS LET ME KNOW


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 18 2010, 06:59 AM~17525916
> *WAS UP EVERYONE  WHATS DA WORD ON THE STREETS  LET ME KNOW
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzBcMu69VWI

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 18 2010, 08:31 AM~17526798
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzBcMu69VWI
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




lol i like that... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17533583
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP E?
WHEN WE ROLLIN AGAIN? :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 17 2010, 11:00 PM~17522923
> *PARKS AND RECREATIONS SAID IT WOULD BE OK FOR US TO GO TO THE ONE WAY. AT SUTTERVILLE AND FREEPORT SO LET'S MAKE THIS THE OFFICAL SPOT FOR SUNDAYS AND WE CAN HOP OUR CARS AS LONG AS YOUR OUT SIDE OF YOUR RIDE HOPPING.  AND WE WILL ALL PITCH IN TO MAKE SURE NO LITER IS LEFT BEHIND.
> 
> IF THIS IS COOL WITH EVERYONE???????  EXPRESS HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT THIS IDEA!!  SO LET'S GO FOR THIS SUNDAY!!! AND TEST THE WATER'S WITH SPD AND PARKS AND REC. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds hella good


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@May 19 2010, 05:21 PM~17543896
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


WHAT'S UP FAMOUS STAR? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 18 2010, 09:05 PM~17533948
> *WHAT'S UP E?
> WHEN WE ROLLIN AGAIN? :dunno:
> *


what up bro how have you been im down as long as I got gas :biggrin: bro I comute the caddy to fairfield eveyday so I stay riding :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 20 2010, 05:27 PM~17555052
> *what up bro how have you been im down as long as I got gas  :biggrin: bro I comute the caddy to fairfield eveyday so I stay riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SLOW DOWN FOOL!
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR GOING TO FAST.. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 20 2010, 08:36 PM~17556204
> *SLOW DOWN FOOL!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOUR GOING TO FAST.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I cant help it


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 20 2010, 06:27 PM~17555052
> *what up bro how have you been im down as long as I got gas  :biggrin: bro I comute the caddy to fairfield eveyday so I stay riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 20 2010, 04:27 PM~17555052
> *what up bro how have you been im down as long as I got gas  :biggrin: bro I comute the caddy to fairfield eveyday so I stay riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




dammm are you on rims... :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17472462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the kind of shit i wanna c when i move up 2 Sacra next month :biggrin: plz dont let me down haha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 13 2010, 05:20 PM~17480875
> *:biggrin: ..........but i sure miss my box
> *


me to


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

DAM I BEEN OFF THIS LINE FOR A MINUTE BUT I GOT PHONE CALLS ABOUT MR MANUEL PUTTING PERSONAL BUSINESS OUT THERE ONLINE ABOUT PEOPLE. REAL RIDERS DONT GET BESIDES LOW RIDEN ON THIS LINE. I MEAN IF YOUR NOT A FACTOR IN THESE STREETS YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY PERIOD ABOUT SHIT... AND DAT GOES TO EVERYBODY BRAH! AND IF YOU WANT TO BE SOME HARDCORE PERSON YOU DAM SURE DONT GET NO RESPECT FROM TRYING TO FRONT A FEMALE OFF THAT BE IN TRAFFIC MORE THEN YOU!!! SO IF ANYBODY FEELS FROGGY THEN LEAP MY WAY CUZ IM ALWAYS WILLING TO TAKE SOMEBODY OUT THE LOW RIDING GAME! SO GET AT ME! AND IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT ME PLEASE FELL FREE TO BROADCAST IT ONLINE OR THROUGH NMY 24 HOUR PHONE SERVICE AT 619 392 2710 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]! IF YOU CHOOSE TO SPEAK BEHIND MY BACK JUST KNOW YOU ARE A LIL BITCH AND THE PERSON LISTENING FOR NOT PUTTING IT OUT THERE... YEAH WHO SAID IT... LUCKY SAID IT!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 21 2010, 03:31 PM~17564982
> *DAM I BEEN OFF THIS LINE FOR A MINUTE BUT I GOT PHONE CALLS ABOUT MR MANUEL PUTTING PERSONAL BUSINESS OUT THERE ONLINE ABOUT PEOPLE. REAL RIDERS DONT GET BESIDES LOW RIDEN ON THIS LINE. I MEAN IF YOUR NOT A FACTOR IN THESE STREETS YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY PERIOD ABOUT SHIT... AND DAT GOES TO EVERYBODY BRAH! AND IF YOU WANT TO BE SOME HARDCORE PERSON YOU DAM SURE DONT GET NO RESPECT FROM TRYING TO FRONT A FEMALE OFF THAT BE IN TRAFFIC MORE THEN YOU!!! SO IF ANYBODY FEELS FROGGY THEN LEAP MY WAY CUZ IM ALWAYS WILLING TO TAKE SOMEBODY OUT THE LOW RIDING GAME! SO GET AT ME! AND IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT ME PLEASE FELL FREE TO BROADCAST IT ONLINE OR THROUGH NMY 24 HOUR PHONE SERVICE AT 619 392 2710 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]! IF YOU CHOOSE TO SPEAK BEHIND MY BACK JUST KNOW YOU ARE A LIL BITCH AND THE PERSON LISTENING FOR NOT PUTTING IT OUT THERE... YEAH WHO SAID IT... LUCKY SAID IT!
> *


man i thought this shit was over but if you want to keep it up more people are going to find out on here about the situation if your trying to keep it quiet...your putting her out there with the bullshit talk...i was riding before she was even born so don't act like you know me... i hope you feel big now i'm proud of you mr lucky you talk hell of shit about people at the park so don't front like your and gods gift to people.email me at aint scared @aol.com


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 21 2010, 07:39 PM~17566463
> *man i thought this shit was over but if you want to keep it up more people are going to find out on here about the situation if your trying to keep it quiet...your putting her out there with the bullshit talk...i was riding before she was even born so don't act like you know me... i hope you feel big now i'm proud of you mr lucky you talk hell of shit about people at the park  so don't front like your and gods gift to people.email me at aint scared @aol.com
> *


PLEASE PUT IT OUT THERE ON WHOEVER I WAS TALKING ABOUT CUZ BEST BELIEVE I WILL BE TRUE TO THE FACTS SAID OUT MY MOUTH. I SPOKE ON LEE ABOUT HOW IT WAS SAID I SUPPOSIVELY STOLE HIS MOTOR AND I SAID I BROUGHT A CAR FROM DAYGO THAT IM PULLING OUT ON HIM AT A FUCTION TO LET OUR CARS GO TO WAR. AND IM NOT EVER SCARE OF SHIT POTNA... YOU BETTER CHECK MY REFERENCES! BUT SINCE YOU WANT TO WOLF ON THIS AIRWAVE DEALING WITH ME I WILL SEE YOU REAL SOON PLAYA... AND TO MY KNOWLEDGE YOU NEVER GET IN TRAFFIC BUT ON SUNDAYS FOO! PAM DRIVES HER SHIT OUT OF SAC REMEMBER THAT. YOU WAS CALLED ALL TYPE OF BITCHES TO YO FACE AT THE PARK INFRONT OF MUTHA FUCKAZ AND JUST SAT YO ASS THERE... SO WHO THE FUCK IS SCARY NOW! BUT LIKE I SAID I WILL MAKE SURE THE CROWD GETS A SHOW AT OUR NEXT APPEARENCE! I HOPE YO INSURANCE WILL COVER WHEN I LAND MY SHIT ON YOURS!!! YOU WOLFED ON THE WRONG PERSON HOMIE AND I BEEN WAITING TO MAKE AN EXAMPLE IN SAC... ***** I GOT MORE RESPECT FROM MUTHA FUCKAS OUT HERE IN THE LOW RIDING FIELD THEN YOU DO AND I JUST MOVED HERE... LIKE I SAID MAKE SURE YOUR INSURANCE IS PAID UP AND YOU GOT TRIPLE "A' ON STAND BY!!! AND FOR THE RECORDS YOU HAVE NOT CALLED ME YET!!!


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 21 2010, 10:09 PM~17567793
> *:drama:
> *


WHAT IT DO MY MAN FROM THE REAL STYLISTICS! YEAH YOU GOT YOUR POPCORN OUT READING THIS OLD FUNNY ASS DUDE SHIT TO ME. HOW MANY PEOPLE IS IN "THEE FAKALISTICS" ANYWAY DOG! I HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE TOMORROW BIG DOG WITH THE TRUE RIDERS! HOLLA AT YO BOY!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHATS GOING ON TOMORROW


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 22 2010, 12:00 AM~17568203
> *WHATS GOING ON TOMORROW
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=528524


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 22 2010, 12:04 AM~17568233
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=528524
> *


DAM IM GOING TO BE GOING BACK TO THE TOWN TOMORROW FOR THE A'S GAME AND CHILL WITH THE FAM


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 22 2010, 12:08 AM~17568271
> *DAM IM GOING TO BE GOING BACK TO THE TOWN TOMORROW FOR THE A'S GAME AND CHILL WITH THE FAM
> *


Thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:wow: :0


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

LET'S GO FOR THE FRONT OF THE PARK THIS SUNDAY AND SEE HOW THINGS GO :cheesy: THEN MAYBE SOMEONE CAN PICK ANOTHER PARK TO RIDE AND HANG OUT ON THE NEXT SUNDAY??????? :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 11 2010, 04:00 PM~17457432
> *WE SHOULD TAKE THE INITIATIVE TO SCHEDULE THE MEETING WITH THE PD EVERY 2 MONTHS SO THEY WILL SEE WE ARE TAKING IT SERIOUS ON OUR SIDE....
> 
> WE SHOULD SCHEDULE A MEETING AMONGST OURSELVES RIGHT BEFORE THE PD MEETING AND MAYBE SELECT 5 PEOPLE TO REPRESENT EVERYONE SO THEY CAN WALK IN WITH AN AGENDA AND WE CAN PORTRAY OURSELVES IN A MORE ORGANIZED AND PROFESSIONAL MANNER.
> ...


That is the best way to go. It keeps the meeting on track and cuts down on unimportant issues. And the whole FOUL LANGUAGE thing has to go. It only let the other party TUNE YOU OUT and justifys there reason for not giving you a chance to present your options. You have to talk on there level, have your Plan A - B - and C in check and ready to present with a FULL LAY-OUT in a binded Folder. And it has to be in an educated language. You do that, and they will have no other choice but to listen and take notice. 

Thats my .02 because I dont have a Dime


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 22 2010, 11:02 PM~17575151
> *That is the best way to go. It keeps the meeting on track and cuts down on unimportant issues. And the whole FOUL LANGUAGE thing has to go. It only let the other party TUNE YOU OUT and justifys there reason for not giving you a chance to present your options. You have to talk on there level, have your Plan A - B - and C in check and ready to present with a FULL LAY-OUT in a binded Folder. And it has to be in an educated language. You do that, and they will have no other choice but to listen and take notice.
> 
> Thats my .02 because I dont have a Dime
> *



well said you been hired.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

IM SO SORRY MANUEL MAN. I DIDNT KNOW YOU WOULD TELL THE POLICE ON ME AND YOU SENT ME A TEXT SAYING YOU SHOWED THEM MY MESSAGES TO YOU... YEAH IF ANYBODY WANT IF FORWARDED TO THERE PHONE HIT ME UP ON IM WITH YOUR NUMBER... THE MAN TOLD THE POLICE SO IM JUST JUMPING ALL THE WAY OUT THE LOW RIDING SCENE TIL I MOVE BACK TO DAYGO AFTER THIS SUMMER.. ANYBODY WANT MY WAGON 1500 AND TAKE IT WITH SET UP AND ALL!!! IM DONE IN THE SACRAMENTO LOW RIDING GAME. I GOT ALL PAPER WORK ON CAR ALL IT NEEDS IS A SLIP YOKE DONE ITS TAB TIL 8/10 SO GET AT ME 619-392-2710 1500 AND TAKE IT! GOOD LOOKIN MANUEL YOU OPENED MY EYES!


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

:drama: ......what up lucky ?


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@May 23 2010, 11:10 PM~17583203
> *:drama: ......what up lucky ?
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE. YEAH IM GETTING RID OF THIS WAGIN MAN SO IF YOU KNOW SOMEBODY WHO WANT THAT STUPID DEAL GET AT ME...


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

wish i had he money bro id get that orange thang from you .....so your moving back huh?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 23 2010, 08:32 PM~17581956
> *IM SO SORRY MANUEL MAN. I DIDNT KNOW YOU WOULD TELL THE POLICE ON ME AND YOU SENT ME A TEXT SAYING YOU SHOWED THEM MY MESSAGES TO YOU... YEAH IF ANYBODY WANT IF FORWARDED TO THERE PHONE HIT ME UP ON IM WITH YOUR NUMBER... THE MAN TOLD THE POLICE SO IM JUST JUMPING ALL THE WAY OUT THE LOW RIDING SCENE TIL I MOVE BACK TO DAYGO AFTER THIS SUMMER.. ANYBODY WANT MY WAGON 1500 AND TAKE IT WITH SET UP AND ALL!!! IM DONE IN THE SACRAMENTO LOW RIDING GAME. I GOT ALL PAPER WORK ON CAR ALL IT NEEDS IS A SLIP YOKE DONE ITS TAB TIL 8/10 SO GET AT ME 619-392-2710 1500 AND TAKE IT! GOOD LOOKIN MANUEL YOU OPENED MY EYES!
> *


NOT GONNA SAY MUCH,JUS HOPE THIS IS'NT TRUE!!!


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2010, 11:27 PM~17583355
> *NOT GONNA SAY MUCH,JUS HOPE THIS IS'NT TRUE!!!
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17581956
> *IM SO SORRY MANUEL MAN. I DIDNT KNOW YOU WOULD TELL THE POLICE ON ME AND YOU SENT ME A TEXT SAYING YOU SHOWED THEM MY MESSAGES TO YOU... YEAH IF ANYBODY WANT IF FORWARDED TO THERE PHONE HIT ME UP ON IM WITH YOUR NUMBER... THE MAN TOLD THE POLICE SO IM JUST JUMPING ALL THE WAY OUT THE LOW RIDING SCENE TIL I MOVE BACK TO DAYGO AFTER THIS SUMMER.. ANYBODY WANT MY WAGON 1500 AND TAKE IT WITH SET UP AND ALL!!! IM DONE IN THE SACRAMENTO LOW RIDING GAME. I GOT ALL PAPER WORK ON CAR ALL IT NEEDS IS A SLIP YOKE DONE ITS TAB TIL 8/10 SO GET AT ME 619-392-2710 1500 AND TAKE IT! GOOD LOOKIN MANUEL YOU OPENED MY EYES!
> *


ARE YOU STILL RAISING THE BREAD TO GET THAT CADDY FROM HIT 'EM?

I'LL GIVE YOU $249 FOR YOUR (MACCO) PAINT THAT'S IT!.. 
BUT YOU HAVE TO CLEAN UP ALL THAT OVERSPRAY EVERY WHERE THOUGH!

BECAUSE THE FRAME IS CRACKED IN THE FRONT PASS SIDE IN FRONT OF THE SPINDLE TOP SIDE... 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 23 2010, 08:32 PM~17581956
> *IM SO SORRY MANUEL MAN. I DIDNT KNOW YOU WOULD TELL THE POLICE ON ME AND YOU SENT ME A TEXT SAYING YOU SHOWED THEM MY MESSAGES TO YOU... YEAH IF ANYBODY WANT IF FORWARDED TO THERE PHONE HIT ME UP ON IM WITH YOUR NUMBER... THE MAN TOLD THE POLICE SO IM JUST JUMPING ALL THE WAY OUT THE LOW RIDING SCENE TIL I MOVE BACK TO DAYGO AFTER THIS SUMMER.. ANYBODY WANT MY WAGON 1500 AND TAKE IT WITH SET UP AND ALL!!! IM DONE IN THE SACRAMENTO LOW RIDING GAME. I GOT ALL PAPER WORK ON CAR ALL IT NEEDS IS A SLIP YOKE DONE ITS TAB TIL 8/10 SO GET AT ME 619-392-2710 1500 AND TAKE IT! GOOD LOOKIN MANUEL YOU OPENED MY EYES!
> *



DA POLICE DAM WHAT KIND OF SHIT IT IS THAT NO MATTER WHAT IS SAID U DONT CALL 5-0 EVERYBODY KNOW U WASNT LANDING SHIT ON NOBODY SHIT AND IF U DID THATS A NEW CAR FROM DA INSURANCE BY NO MEANS U GET 5-0 INVOLVED THATS SOME WEAK SHIT AND ***** KEEP THAT CAR FUCK THAT DUMB SHIT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2010, 05:40 AM~17584819
> *ARE YOU STILL RAISING  THE BREAD TO GET THAT CADDY FROM HIT 'EM?
> 
> I'LL GIVE YOU $249  FOR YOUR (MACCO) PAINT THAT'S IT!..
> ...



***** THAT FRAME GOT FIXED ON DA Y BLOCK


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2010, 10:27 PM~17583355
> *NOT GONNA SAY MUCH,JUS HOPE THIS IS'NT TRUE!!!
> *


I TRIED NOT 2 SAY SHIT BUT DAM I CANT BELIEVE THAT SHIT BUB WHEN HAS ANYONE EVER HAD TO RIDE WITH SECURITY FOOLS SAY SOME CRAZY SHIT BUT I AINT NEVER WENT NOWHERE AND SEEN NO PHYSICAL SHIT JUMP OFF WOW


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 24 2010, 07:29 AM~17585403
> *:drama:
> *


SAVE SOME OF THAT FOR ME


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

WASUP L IM DISAPPOINTED IN WHAT IM SEEIN CUZ IM MOVING BACK 2 LONG BEACH


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 24 2010, 09:32 AM~17585427
> *SAVE SOME OF THAT FOR ME
> *


Buttered or non-buttered? 

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 24 2010, 09:33 AM~17585440
> *WASUP L IM DISAPPOINTED IN WHAT IM SEEIN CUZ  IM MOVING BACK 2 LONG BEACH
> *


Whats crackn. Yep, things are kinda interesting in the lowrider game these days........... :0 

Oh well, I'm still gonna ride til the good Lord says I can't no more....... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 24 2010, 07:33 AM~17585444
> *Buttered or non-buttered?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



buttered and make it super sized cus i dont think one box gonna be enuff


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

what up rigo thanks for all ur help


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

JUST SAY NO!!! :nono: :nosad: :scrutinize: TO SNITCHING AND HATE'N


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 24 2010, 09:52 AM~17585595
> *buttered and make it super sized cus i dont think one box gonna be enuff
> *


 :drama: :drama: 

:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 24 2010, 07:58 AM~17585640
> *JUST SAY NO!!!    :nono:  :nosad:  :scrutinize:    TO SNITCHING AND HATE'N
> *


I SECOND THAT BUB RIDA'S ALLREADY GOT A BAD RAP AS IT IS


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 23 2010, 12:02 AM~17575151
> *That is the best way to go. It keeps the meeting on track and cuts down on unimportant issues. And the whole FOUL LANGUAGE thing has to go. It only let the other party TUNE YOU OUT and justifys there reason for not giving you a chance to present your options. You have to talk on there level, have your Plan A - B - and C in check and ready to present with a FULL LAY-OUT in a binded Folder. And it has to be in an educated language. You do that, and they will have no other choice but to listen and take notice.
> 
> Thats my .02 because I dont have a Dime
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 24 2010, 08:28 AM~17585399
> ****** THAT FRAME GOT FIXED ON DA Y BLOCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 20 2010, 05:27 PM~17555052
> *what up bro how have you been im down as long as I got gas  :biggrin: bro I comute the caddy to fairfield eveyday so I stay riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



craz-E!!! :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 24 2010, 03:59 PM~17588905
> *craz-E!!! :wow:
> *


what up bro hows everything


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 03:36 PM~17589333
> *what up bro hows everything
> *


Doin good bro just waiting for Aug. and gettin ready for this Sunday @ Consumnise!!!! I'm finna get down on the mix just wish my ride was out so I could floss it in front of my mix! O-well next year fasho!!!!! See u there Family!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 24 2010, 05:33 PM~17589972
> *Doin good bro just waiting for Aug. and gettin ready for this Sunday @ Consumnise!!!! I'm finna get down on the mix just wish my ride was out so I could floss it in front of my mix! O-well next year fasho!!!!! See u there Family!!!
> *


yea for sure bro call me on my cell when you get a chance


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

The Stylistics, Chi-Lites, Harold Melvin's Blue Notes, The Persuaders and Newbirth.


Start Time: 
Friday, June 11, 2010 at 7:00pm
End Time: 
Saturday, June 12, 2010 at 12:00am
Location: 
The Grove at the Radisson “Outdoors – Under the Stars”

Be in the house for the Original 70s Soul Jam at The Radisson Grove. We're celebrating 10 years of bringing you the music you want, performed live by the artists you love to see. Coming to the stage June 11th are your Old School favorites: The Stylistics, Chi-Lites, Harold Melvin's Blue Notes, The Persuaders and Newbirth.

(Doors open at 6:15)

Tickets are on sale now at www.ticketmaster.com

Tickets:

$ 59.50 – VIP SEATING in 1st 15 ROWS –1st come 1st serve
$ 49.50 – General Admission

http://www.worldonepresents.com/events/70sj2010.html


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17593908
> *The Stylistics, Chi-Lites, Harold Melvin's Blue Notes, The Persuaders and Newbirth.
> Start Time:
> Friday, June 11, 2010 at 7:00pm
> ...


aw hell naw u mean rigo, lawrence, ed , and the rest of them fools gonna be singin on stage in tight outfits this i got 2 see lmao


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 25 2010, 10:16 AM~17597857
> *aw hell naw u mean rigo, lawrence, ed , and the rest of them fools gonna be singin on stage in tight outfits this i got 2 see lmao
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

lets get into traffic....row row :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 25 2010, 11:18 PM~17606048
> *lets get into traffic....row row  :biggrin:
> *


when bro


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 18 2010, 08:05 PM~17533948
> *WHAT'S UP E?
> WHEN WE ROLLIN AGAIN? :dunno:
> *


JUNE 12TH IS THE NEXT 2ND SAT.

LET'S ROLL!

I HAVEN'T HAD MY CAR ALL MONTH, I CAN'T WAIT TO ROLL.....
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 26 2010, 07:07 AM~17608303
> *JUNE 12TH IS THE NEXT 2ND SAT.
> 
> LET'S ROLL!
> ...


im down bro :thumbsup: and isnt DEVOTIONS show the next day 2 thats going to be alot of riding that weekend


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 26 2010, 06:07 AM~17608303
> *JUNE 12TH IS THE NEXT 2ND SAT.
> 
> LET'S ROLL!
> ...



last time all everydone was park no ride...lets ride this time or ?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 26 2010, 09:19 AM~17609590
> *last time all everydone was park no ride...lets ride this time or ?
> *


WE PARK UNTIL IT GETS DARK. THEN WE ROLL OUT.
NOW YOU WANT TO GET IN TRAFFIC! :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 26 2010, 09:52 AM~17609879
> *WE PARK UNTIL IT GETS DARK. THEN WE ROLL OUT.
> NOW YOU WANT TO GET IN TRAFFIC! :0
> 
> *



all we did was ride to suzies thats it... pay 5.oo till dark ill go to the drive inn if were going to park...lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

i dont know bout all that i think i am just gonna stay home and watch that live raw bp footage of that big ass oil leak in the gulf of mexico off the coast of louisiana


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 26 2010, 07:26 PM~17614637
> *i dont know bout all that i think i am just gonna stay home and watch that live raw bp footage of that big ass oil leak in the gulf of mexico off the coast of louisiana
> *


Don't bother, its a re-run :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 26 2010, 06:14 PM~17614519
> *all we did was ride to suzies thats it... pay 5.oo till dark ill go to the drive inn if were going to park...lol
> *


ON WHAT YOUR BIKE? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 26 2010, 06:56 PM~17614966
> *ON WHAT YOUR BIKE? :0  :biggrin:
> *



funny but my car don't break down ...lol :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17581956
> *IM SO SORRY MANUEL MAN. I DIDNT KNOW YOU WOULD TELL THE POLICE ON ME AND YOU SENT ME A TEXT SAYING YOU SHOWED THEM MY MESSAGES TO YOU... YEAH IF ANYBODY WANT IF FORWARDED TO THERE PHONE HIT ME UP ON IM WITH YOUR NUMBER... THE MAN TOLD THE POLICE SO IM JUST JUMPING ALL THE WAY OUT THE LOW RIDING SCENE TIL I MOVE BACK TO DAYGO AFTER THIS SUMMER.. ANYBODY WANT MY WAGON 1500 AND TAKE IT WITH SET UP AND ALL!!! IM DONE IN THE SACRAMENTO LOW RIDING GAME. I GOT ALL PAPER WORK ON CAR ALL IT NEEDS IS A SLIP YOKE DONE ITS TAB TIL 8/10 SO GET AT ME 619-392-2710 1500 AND TAKE IT! GOOD LOOKIN MANUEL YOU OPENED MY EYES!
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> *hello riders! i just talked to the see's candy lady. she informed me that the owner of the lot needs us to pay $5 up front before 2nd saturday june 12th. So we need a car count ASAP. see's is going to put up a special event sign up for us :biggrin: then it will be for lowriders only :biggrin: 52 spots. so let's meet with the see's manager this friday may28th about 7pm 22nd and Jst parking lot to pay for our spots for 2nd Saturday :biggrin:*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 26 2010, 09:56 PM~17617353
> *funny but my car don't break down ...lol  :biggrin:
> *


You better get a double scooter.For you & your girl.
You can even put your plaque on the back.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 27 2010, 06:57 AM~17619993
> *You better get a double scooter.For you & your girl.
> You can even put your plaque on the back.......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




so i quess you and your girl will be next to us.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 27 2010, 08:48 AM~17620832
> *so i quess you and your girl will be next to us.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I ROLL SOLO HOMIE! 
ME, MYSELF & I 
LOOK UNDER MY AVI....
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17623043
> *I ROLL SOLO HOMIE!
> ME, MYSELF & I
> LOOK UNDER MY AVI....
> ...



thats a lie you never ride by yourself....JAY rides with you rides ieverytime... :nono: :nono: :nono: do you remember now.. lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 27 2010, 04:15 PM~17625109
> *thats a lie you never ride by yourself....JAY rides with you rides ieverytime... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  do you remember now.. lol
> *


I NEED TO TAKE MY MEDS!
:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

I just recently got back on LIL and 37 pages is a hard read. Looks like some folks might has some drama but I'am not interested in that. Any body wanna give me a QUICK run down on whats going on with this organized cruise? At least lately, cause some of this is old. And ya, I went back, like 8 pages and its not easy to figure out. THANKS!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 27 2010, 04:32 PM~17625315
> *I NEED TO TAKE MY MEDS!
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *




me and manuel will be there to visit you at the hospital if its okay... you always been a cool person ..


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

THE LAST CRUISE SEEMED LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT!(besides 5-0 hating) WE NEED TO GET SOME MORE GOING FOR THE SUMMER TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea that sounds good bro and maybe switch it up here and there to throw the cops off


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2010, 06:40 AM~17584819
> *ARE YOU STILL RAISING  THE BREAD TO GET THAT CADDY FROM HIT 'EM?
> 
> I'LL GIVE YOU $249  FOR YOUR (MACCO) PAINT THAT'S IT!..
> ...


THATS FUNNY HOMIE. RAISING MONEY TO GET A CAR FROM HITUM... NAW NOT ME HOMIE I DONT NEED TO RAISE MONEY BRO. I PAYING OFF A 3 STORY CONDO I LIVE IN IN NATOMAS BRA SO YOUR MONEY INFO ABOUT ME IS WAY OFF... AND AS FAR AS THE FRAME ITS CALLED IM A HOPPER TRUE HOPPER FROM SOUTHERN CALL AND MY FRONT ARCHES WAS NOT WRAPPED SO HOW ABOTU THIS ONE... YOU BRING A CAR OUT TO HOP AGAINST MY WAGON AND LETS LET THE FRONT END DO THE TALKING BRO!!! GIVE ME A PLACE AND TIME AND YEAH THE "Y" BLOCC GOT ME BACC WELDED UP AND BACC READY TO HOP... BY THE WAY NEXT TIME THERE IS A LOW RIDING CRUISE DONT BRING A RACER ON 14'S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MUCH LOW RIDER LOVE THOUGH


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 24 2010, 06:40 AM~17584819
> *ARE YOU STILL RAISING  THE BREAD TO GET THAT CADDY FROM HIT 'EM?
> 
> I'LL GIVE YOU $249  FOR YOUR (MACCO) PAINT THAT'S IT!..
> ...


AND I JUST NOTICED MAN THIS IS A MAJOR HATER MOVE... DAM MAYBE SAC IS NOT THE SPOT FOR SOUTHER CALI ******... GOT ONE MUTHA FUCKA CALLING THE POLICE ON ME AND THE OTHER HATING ON ME SEELING MY SHIT... WHAT HAS LOW RIDING COME TO IN SACRAMENTO BRAH!!!


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2010, 11:27 PM~17583355
> *NOT GONNA SAY MUCH,JUS HOPE THIS IS'NT TRUE!!!
> *


OH ITS TRUE I GOT THE PROOF AND HAVE SHOWN IT TOO SEVERAL PEOPLE WHO WORD IS GOOD AS GOLD!!! MAN BUB ALL I TRY TO DO IS BA A COO CAT OUT HERE SO NOW IM JUST GOING TO DO THE FAMILY THING TIL I HEAD BAC TO DAYGO AFTER THE SUMMER! THIS SHIT IS WHACK! I CAN GIVE PROPS TO FAMILY FIRST THOUGH CUZ WHEN I WOLFED SHIT ABOTU HOPPING BIG ROB HAD HIS SHIT ON FRONT LINE THE NEXT SUNDAY AT THE PARK... NOW DATS SOME REAL LOW RIDING!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 28 2010, 09:33 PM~17637891
> *OH ITS TRUE I GOT THE PROOF AND HAVE SHOWN IT TOO SEVERAL PEOPLE WHO WORD IS GOOD AS GOLD!!! MAN BUB ALL I TRY TO DO IS BA A COO CAT OUT HERE SO NOW IM JUST GOING TO DO THE FAMILY THING TIL I HEAD BAC TO DAYGO AFTER THE SUMMER! THIS SHIT IS WHACK! I CAN GIVE PROPS TO FAMILY FIRST THOUGH CUZ WHEN I WOLFED SHIT ABOTU HOPPING BIG ROB HAD HIS SHIT ON FRONT LINE THE NEXT SUNDAY AT THE PARK... NOW DATS SOME REAL LOW RIDING!
> *



bro i tryed to call you thee same day i text you .but you never answer your phone..to tell you wat i text you was to make you think before you do.... and if you got real money we can go to thee police station and see if there was a complaint about you i never made a call to thee cops....thats not me ...and never will some people jump to the gun and think i'm a snitch but you know wat i found out who got my back and belive me.. and talk about 2 faces first they tell me your no good and you cant be trusted now thier back on your nuts again...you remember you proved to me you were trust worthy when we did the pink slips...you kept your word as a man...and you know i was worried...but you kept your word...so to all thee haters don't front when you see me and say hi..if you don't belive me..i will call you right now again and if you don't answer oh well i tryed. NO SNITCH HERE....I LIKE TO SEE WAT BUB WOULD OF DONE IF SOMEONE THREATEN TO BASH HIS CAR IN...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17638053
> *bro i tryed to call you thee same day i text you .but you never answer your phone..to tell you wat i text you was to make you think before you do.... and if you got real money we can go to thee police station and  see if  there was a complaint about you i  never made  a call to thee cops....thats not me ...and never will some people jump to the gun and think i'm a snitch but you know wat i found out who got my back and belive me.. and talk about 2 faces first they tell me your no good and you cant be trusted now thier back on your nuts again...you remember you proved to me you were trust worthy when we did the pink slips...you kept your word as a man...and you know i was worried...but you kept your word...so to all thee haters don't front when you see me and say hi..if you don't belive me..i will call you right now again and if you don't answer oh well i tryed. NO SNITCH HERE....I LIKE TO SEE WAT BUB WOULD OF DONE IF SOMEONE THREATEN TO BASH HIS CAR IN...
> *


 :angry: wat the fuk you wana tryn speak my name!! aint gonna call the police i knw that much, leave my name out ur mouth :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant we all just get along :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2010, 11:09 PM~17638527
> *cant we all just get along :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie? hope all is well with ya! see you at the show rite, we ready... coming in numbers  

dude got me kinda


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2010, 01:17 AM~17638564
> *whats up homie? hope all is well with ya! see you at the show rite, we ready... coming in numbers
> 
> dude got me kinda
> *


hay what up bro yeah im doing cool bro thanks for asking Ill be there at the show I hear yall are going to be taking most members award :biggrin: 
and dont sweat it bro just brush it off and keep rollen


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2010, 11:21 PM~17638578
> *hay what up bro yeah im doing cool bro thanks for asking Ill be there at the show I hear yall are going to be taking most members award :biggrin:
> and dont sweat it bro just brush it off and keep rollen
> *


yea im think'n so! we gonna have ah bunch, shoot from every where :biggrin: 

yupp yupp... jus brush it off


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 28 2010, 10:29 PM~17637861
> *AND I JUST NOTICED MAN THIS IS A MAJOR HATER MOVE... DAM MAYBE SAC IS NOT THE SPOT FOR SOUTHER CALI ******... GOT ONE MUTHA FUCKA CALLING THE POLICE ON ME AND THE OTHER HATING ON ME SEELING MY SHIT... WHAT HAS LOW RIDING COME TO IN SACRAMENTO BRAH!!!
> *



no homie its not like that, you just f*cking with the wrong people :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 29 2010, 07:19 AM~17640008
> *no homie its not like that, you just f*cking with the wrong people :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 28 2010, 11:02 PM~17638494
> *:angry:  wat the fuk you wana tryn speak my name!! aint gonna call the police i knw that much, leave my name out ur mouth  :angry:
> *



bro i set your car as an example you know how much money you got into your car ......i don't think you would of took this lightly of lucky would of said he was going to bash your car in.... or anybody else... its nothing bad about you.... but if thats the way you think of me then just tell me .... :banghead: ......fuk people just don't want this shit to end .... this shit keeps up it going to be bad 4 lowriders this summer... i hope this is squash now....thee end


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 29 2010, 06:42 AM~17640114
> *bro i set your car as an example you know how much money you got into your car ......i don't think you would of took this lightly of lucky would of said he was going to bash your car in.... or anybody else... its nothing bad about you.... but if thats the way you think of me then just tell me .... :banghead: ......fuk people just don't want this shit to end .... this shit keeps up it going to be bad 4 lowriders this summer... i hope this is squash now....thee end
> *


NO I WOULDNT, BUT WOULDNT CALL POLICE.. JUS SPEAK SOME1 ELSE'S NAME!....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2010, 07:51 AM~17640156
> *NO I WOULDNT, BUT WOULDNT CALL POLICE.. JUS SPEAK SOME1 ELSE'S NAME!....
> *


POOR BUB! :dunno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 29 2010, 06:56 AM~17640181
> *POOR BUB! :dunno:
> *


NA FOOL... JUS DONT WANT PEOPLE SPEAKN ON ME OR USEING MY NAME AS AN EXAMPLE! :nono:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2010, 08:03 AM~17640218
> *NA FOOL... JUS DONT WANT PEOPLE SPEAKN ON ME OR USEING MY NAME AS AN EXAMPLE!    :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2010, 06:51 AM~17640156
> *NO I WOULDNT, BUT WOULDNT CALL POLICE.. JUS SPEAK SOME1 ELSE'S NAME!....
> *



nobody called the police..... :banghead: this is just the way to keep this going me or my family don't call police ...we give hot ones trust me...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@May 28 2010, 10:26 PM~17637840
> *THATS FUNNY HOMIE. RAISING MONEY TO GET A CAR FROM HITUM... NAW NOT ME HOMIE I DONT NEED TO RAISE MONEY BRO. I PAYING OFF A 3 STORY CONDO I LIVE IN IN NATOMAS BRA SO YOUR MONEY INFO ABOUT ME IS WAY OFF... AND AS FAR AS THE FRAME ITS CALLED IM A HOPPER TRUE HOPPER FROM SOUTHERN CALL AND MY FRONT ARCHES WAS NOT WRAPPED SO HOW ABOTU THIS ONE... YOU BRING A CAR OUT TO HOP AGAINST MY WAGON AND LETS LET THE FRONT END DO THE TALKING BRO!!! GIVE ME A PLACE AND TIME AND YEAH THE "Y" BLOCC GOT ME BACC WELDED UP AND BACC READY TO HOP... BY THE WAY NEXT TIME THERE IS A LOW RIDING CRUISE DONT BRING A RACER ON 14'S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MUCH LOW RIDER LOVE THOUGH
> *


STAMPED 14'S I RIDE 14'S CUZ THEY'RE REAL!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 29 2010, 07:35 AM~17640357
> *STAMPED 14'S I RIDE 14'S CUZ THEY'RE REAL!
> 
> 
> ...


REAL DIRTY!!!! FOOL CLEAN THEM BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow! Y'all fools are crazy! :0 






:drama:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 29 2010, 08:35 AM~17640357
> *STAMPED 14'S I RIDE 14'S CUZ THEY'RE REAL!
> 
> 
> ...


i see dat... but no beef im done with this sac rider shit bro! i rather trailor my shit on the weekends down to the land of the low lows then go threw this police callin and haten on me selling my car going on around here... much love though i just come from a different breed of people... and i see you got the official stamp on dem 14's...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 29 2010, 09:04 AM~17640503
> *REAL DIRTY!!!! FOOL CLEAN THEM BITCHES  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS WHEN THEY WERE STORED. BACK IN THE DAY!
THEY'RE CLEAN NOW!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 29 2010, 11:01 AM~17641086
> *Wow! Y'all fools are crazy!  :0
> :drama:
> *


 uffin: :loco:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@May 31 2010, 08:45 PM~17659081
> *:wow:
> *


whatsup man, summers here we should barbeque one of these days. i know you can sneak out some beef patties from the fridge


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > HAD AH NICE LIL MONDAY CRUISE HUH!! :biggrin: LEE OUT THERE SMAK'N THAT BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> > > HAD AH NICE LIL MONDAY CRUISE HUH!! :biggrin: LEE OUT THERE SMAK'N THAT BUMPER :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > u mean almost smak'n back bumber ever since i changed my rear suspension my car hop higher but i havent backed bumper'ed yet it was nice rollin though looks like its always gonna be just 5 to six cars out


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

damm homie take that weenie shit back to SD wit you.. we in Northern Califas homeboy, we dont bump gums like that.. You makin a lot of enemies for the short time you been here n that says something about you not Northern Califas..


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:werd: to the muthafucka


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

friday ryding to stockton at sonics check out thee sundaes and fries...yep yep ... :biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Manual what does sac town have going on the 4th of July weekend, flying in want to see some lolo's rolling like the old days. Z


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

I THINK ITS TIME TO PLAN ANOTHER CRUISE FOR SACRAMENTO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Jun 3 2010, 07:25 PM~17690141
> *Manual what does sac town have going on the 4th of July weekend,  flying in want to see some lolo's rolling like the old days.  Z
> *



right now bro i haven't heard anything yet but will keep you updated.....wish we had a reunion of stylistics back in the 70;s so many people went different wayz ... i'm going to die a STYLISTICS man i wish tony g left the video he used to film us rideing and the dances at the washinton center...but we still got midnight players doing there thang..... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jun 3 2010, 08:50 PM~17691288
> *I THINK ITS TIME TO PLAN ANOTHER CRUISE FOR SACRAMENTO!!  :biggrin:
> *




how are the cops in woodland are they ticket happy......  just a thought.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 3 2010, 02:22 PM~17686507
> *friday ryding to stockton at sonics check out thee sundaes and fries...yep yep ... :biggrin:
> *


if you aint taking the linc then you aint riding :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 11:03 AM~17696238
> *if you aint taking the linc then you aint riding :biggrin:
> *



are you going mr double o 707.....lol me and cory are taking thee lincs for sure ...hope to see you there.. :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 3 2010, 01:22 PM~17686507
> *friday ryding to stockton at sonics check out thee sundaes and fries...yep yep ... :biggrin:
> *



FAMILY FIRST IS ROLLIN ALSO LETS GET SOME HEADS TOGETHER MANUAL AND TAKE A CARAVAN....... :h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 4 2010, 02:12 PM~17696756
> *are you going mr double o 707.....lol  me and cory are taking thee lincs for sure ...hope to see you there.. :biggrin:
> *


Ive been going back and forth 2 the bay these past few days in the caddy and last nite I was in pittsburg at this lil show they had out there and I got to go to san leandro in the caddy tomorrow and maybe sanjo to so I stay pushin this caddy  but ill see whats up what time yall going?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 12:26 PM~17696863
> *Ive been going back and forth 2 the  bay these past few days  in the caddy and last nite I was in pittsburg at this lil show they had out there and I got to go to  san leandro in the caddy tomorrow and maybe sanjo to  so I stay pushin this caddy   but ill see whats up what time yall going?
> 
> 
> ...



damm you are a rider... :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 4 2010, 12:15 PM~17696789
> *FAMILY FIRST IS ROLLIN ALSO LETS GET SOME HEADS TOGETHER MANUAL AND TAKE A CARAVAN....... :h5:
> *



name a place and time and will be there....we was going to catch the freeway I-5 ON GREENHAVEN WE WAS GOING TO STOP AT MC DONALDS AND GET A DOLLAR DRINK THEN HOP ON THEE FREEWAY..LET ME KNOW WAT TIME EVERYONES LEAVING...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 4 2010, 02:39 PM~17696974
> *damm you are a rider... :thumbsup:
> *


na bro I just cant stay in one place to long cuz I get bord maybe its the ADHD in me :roflmao: if all go's well I will be driving it all the way down south for the 4th of july


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17697063
> *na bro I just cant stay in one place to long cuz I get bord maybe its the ADHD in me  :roflmao: if all go's well I will be driving it all the way down south for the 4th of july
> *




DAMMM YOU MUST BE A TRUCK DRIVER TO RIDE EVERYWHERE LIKE IT AINT NOTHING.... I CAN'T DO IT ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish I was a trucker bro I just like to get out and see different things bro


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 02:29 PM~17697779
> *I wish I was a trucker bro I just like to get out and see different things bro
> *



thats hella kool you need a motorcycle gas wise...you must buy tires often.. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

maybe one day I would like to get a bike but for now Im riding what time does it start tonite cuz Im going to my moms in fairfield then shoot up the 12 to stockton


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 4 2010, 09:24 AM~17694899
> *how are the cops in woodland are they ticket happy......   just a thought.
> *


yea cops in woodland are hella ticket happy especially with lowriders


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jun 3 2010, 09:50 PM~17691288
> *I THINK ITS TIME TO PLAN ANOTHER CRUISE FOR SACRAMENTO!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jun 4 2010, 06:21 PM~17699080
> *yea cops in woodland are hella ticket happy  especially with lowriders
> *



dammmm like that... :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 4 2010, 11:38 PM~17700524
> *dammmm like that... :wow:
> *


SORRY COUNLDNT MAKE IT I GOT TO GET THE CAR READY FOR ITS NEW HOME


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 10:48 PM~17700596
> *SORRY COUNLDNT MAKE IT I GOT TO GET THE CAR READY FOR ITS NEW HOME
> *


ARE YOU MOVING OR SELLING?
NEW RIDE? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2010, 08:08 AM~17701905
> *ARE YOU MOVING OR SELLING?
> NEW RIDE? :dunno:
> *


selling it 
and for new ride you will just have to wait and see


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

man yall just dont leave sac thats all e rides cus that what rida's do try going 2 a different city maybe u might find out something new in life


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 5 2010, 04:43 PM~17704107
> *man yall just dont leave sac  thats all  e rides cus that what rida's do  try going 2 a different city maybe u might find out  something new in life
> *


thank bro you a real rider to thats for sure im bout to dip out to san leandro right now Ill post pics when I get home


----------



## daddy1271 (Jun 6, 2010)

:cheesy: im from charleston sc will be coming out in a few months hope to see you all there


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey lets make 2 morrow a all sactown cruz day we can start somewhere and endup somewhere else then go somewhere after that and then head somewhere from there as long as we doing something sometime 2 morrow hopefully it wont just be me, bub, pam, rigo, dee, dave and that white hot rod on 14's I KNOW FAMILY FIRST BEEN RIDING LIKE SOME SAVAGES SINCE FRIDAY NITE we all should click up and have a nice tour de sac


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 5 2010, 09:22 PM~17705952
> *hey lets make 2 morrow a all sactown cruz day we can start somewhere and endup somewhere else then go somewhere after that and then head somewhere from there as long as we doing something sometime 2 morrow  hopefully it wont just be me, bub, pam, rigo, dee, dave and that white hot rod on 14's I KNOW FAMILY FIRST BEEN RIDING LIKE SOME SAVAGES SINCE FRIDAY NITE we all should click up and have a nice tour de sac
> *


l



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 5 2010, 09:22 PM~17705952
> *hey lets make 2 morrow a all sactown cruz day we can start somewhere and endup somewhere else then go somewhere after that and then head somewhere from there as long as we doing something sometime 2 morrow  hopefully it wont just be me, bub, pam, rigo, dee, dave and that white hot rod on 14's I KNOW FAMILY FIRST BEEN RIDING LIKE SOME SAVAGES SINCE FRIDAY NITE we all should click up and have a nice tour de sac
> *


that white hot rod on 14's says, LET'S ROLL!
I ROLLED TO STOCKTON WITH MANUEL(OMG)ON FRI. TODAY IS SAT. I JUST GOT HOME. SEEN BIG TONE PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE STREETS OF SACTOWN! I'M DOWN. CALL ME....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

some cowards fuked up bubs money carlo


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 6 2010, 05:51 PM~17710877
> *some cowards fuked up bubs money carlo
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 6 2010, 05:51 PM~17710877
> *some cowards fuked up bubs money carlo
> *






????? no way,, what happen??


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 6 2010, 10:37 PM~17713501
> *????? no way,,    what happen??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

nobody said wat kind of damage was done but just a scratch would leave me speechless... hope its nothing that cant be fixed. :wow:


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 5 2010, 09:22 PM~17705952
> *hey lets make 2 morrow a all sactown cruz day we can start somewhere and endup somewhere else then go somewhere after that and then head somewhere from there as long as we doing something sometime 2 morrow  hopefully it wont just be me, bub, pam, rigo, dee, dave and that white hot rod on 14's I KNOW FAMILY FIRST BEEN RIDING LIKE SOME SAVAGES SINCE FRIDAY NITE we all should click up and have a nice tour de sac
> *


Damn, to bad I missed this post or I would have rolled too


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now :banghead: 

wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead  and im going nowhere...
big thanks to the Homie max and chino 

couple pics, I try not look'n at them gets me to  :machinegun: :guns: :tears:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Wtf! No way!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead  and im going nowhere...
> big thanks to the Homie max and chino
> ...


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now :banghead: 

wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead  and im going nowhere...
big thanks to the Homie max and chino 

couple pics, I try not look'n at them gets me to  :machinegun: :guns: :tears: 

























   Damn Bub sorry to hear that if u need any help workn on let me know I will come thru and help thats FUCKED up what happend to your a good dude let me know if I can help.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

To ALL lowrider owners wee have to KEEP a CLOSE EyE out on our Shit we work to HARD for some BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER to HUrt our cars BLOOd SWEAT AND TEARS go in to our RidEs!!! now Beacuse after this what some body did to BUB who ever it is they need a CALIFORNIA SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have to watch each others back just like last year Some body keyd up some Cars and the Car Show last year so we have to be there for each other.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


FUCK THOSE HATERS BUB! YOU KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING. YOUR LOW RIDING FAMILY HAS YOUR BACK....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

fuckin cowards ..........haters tryin to stop your shine ...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn bro sorry to see that shit happen to your ride it just makes a mofo disgusted to see sumthin like that happen to a fellow LOWRIDER. Them 
[email protected]#$%'s will get thers sooner or later


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

dam! thats fuck up,,  

homie bub seems hella cool, can't imagine having enemies, those are straight up fucking "haters", people that can't stand others having something nice, soon or later we will hear something and bring those bastards to justice,,  


best of luck to you homie,


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Yo bub keep your head up Homie those haterz cant keep a real rider down like that!!!! and everybody knows WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND. so they got one or two comin! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 8 2010, 08:42 AM~17726916
> *dam! thats fuck up,,
> 
> homie bub seems hella cool, can't imagine having enemies, those are straight up fucking "haters", people that can't stand others having something nice, soon or later we will hear something and bring those bastards to justice,,
> ...



yep someone is going to brag about this to thee wrong person then its time to put thee smack down...sorry about this bub ...


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


Sorry about what happen bub ....fuck those hatters ...if you need any help just let me kno


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 8 2010, 12:43 AM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:    

That aint right!!!!! Sorry to hear that, man. Damn.............


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Time to go old school on their ass, two things you dont't fuck with, a mans family, and his car. It will come back at them, In the mean time just take it to the next level.
Z


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 10:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...



DAMN BRO thats fucked up how someone could do some shit like that. FUCK THEM BITCH-ASS MUTHAFUCKERS, they cant keep a real rider down. DONT WORRY BRO THEM HATER GOT SOME FOUL SHIT COMIN THEIR WAY KARMA HAS ITS WAY OF SETTING SHIT RIGHT. Holla at me i will talk to the homies who do paint, bodywork and patterns to see what they can do. I AM HERE 4 U BRO 110% LET ME KNOW!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> > yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now :banghead:
> >
> > wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead  and im going nowhere...
> > big thanks to the Homie max and chino
> ...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:0 omg! THATS SOME FOUL HATER ASS SHIT! THATS WHY I SAY FUCK THEM HATERS!!!!! :angry: :angry: IT WILL COME OUT YOU KNOW YOUNGSTERS BRAG ALOT THEY WILL GET THERES :angry:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MAN BUBBA DID THAT 2 HIS OWN CAR SO HE DIDNT HAVE 2 MAKE AN EXCUSE TO HIT THE FREEWAY WITH ME OR THAT DUDE WHO LET OFF HOT ONES DID IT


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 28 2010, 10:58 PM~17638053
> *bro i tryed to call you thee same day i text you .but you never answer your phone..to tell you wat i text you was to make you think before you do.... and if you got real money we can go to thee police station and  see if  there was a complaint about you i  never made  a call to thee cops....thats not me ...and never will some people jump to the gun and think i'm a snitch but you know wat i found out who got my back and belive me.. and talk about 2 faces first they tell me your no good and you cant be trusted now thier back on your nuts again...you remember you proved to me you were trust worthy when we did the pink slips...you kept your word as a man...and you know i was worried...but you kept your word...so to all thee haters don't front when you see me and say hi..if you don't belive me..i will call you right now again and if you don't answer oh well i tryed. NO SNITCH HERE....I LIKE TO SEE WAT BUB WOULD OF DONE IF SOMEONE THREATEN TO BASH HIS CAR IN...
> *


ALL I CAN GO OFF OF IS WHAT YOU TEXT MY PHONE AND AS FAR AS SOMEBODY SAYING IM NOT TO BE TRUSTED I DONT STEAL OR ROB NOBODY BRO EXSPECIALLY A MOTOR FROM A CAR THAGT I GOT HUNDREDS IN MY POCKET TO GO BUY. SO WHOEVER SAID IM NOT THE ONE TO BE TRUSTED COULD SUCK A DICK ON MINES TO BE TRUTHFUL CUZ IM NEVER THE FOUL ONE. BUT THATS WHY I BEEN OUT THIS SAC LOW RIDING SEEN. ITS TOO MANY HATERS IN THIS SPOT!!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey bub i think we need have a car wash for u so u can get that money carlo back 2 show quality


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 11 2010, 08:15 AM~17758473
> *hey bub i think we need have a car wash for u  so u can get that money carlo back 2 show quality
> *


IM WIT THE CAR WASH TO HELP MY DUDE OUT. ITS A COLD GAME OUT HERE IN SAC BOY I TELL YOU BUT SINCE I HAVE KNOEWN BUB HE HAS BEEN SOLID AS HELL AND CHOSE NO SIDES ON ANY CONVERSATION... SO I AM IN ON THE CAR WASH 100%! AND LEE I BOUGHT SOMETHING ELSE!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


THATS FUCKED UP......FUCKIN PUNK ASS SHIT,,,SORRY HOMIE


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

DONT TRIP BUB WE GONNA GET IT GOIN EVEN BETTER THIS TIME


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

Fuck it bub "sticks and stones" cant keep the monte carlos down uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Dam bub I feel for you homie, just remember it can all be fixed. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HOLMES..IF U NEED A HAND HIT ME UP FOO!! ONE LUV


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 11 2010, 08:15 AM~17758473
> *hey bub i think we need have a car wash for u  so u can get that money carlo back 2 show quality
> *


You know I'm down to wash cars for a good cause :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Yep, lets bust some suds!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

had fun 2 day took home a second place trophy


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

after da show a lil str8sky'n 
 click on that


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 13 2010, 08:35 PM~17777535
> *after da show a lil str8sky'n
> click on that
> 
> *


Hell yeah mayne. Looks like you scared the fools in the drop hahaha


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


:angry: :nosad:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Jun 13 2010, 08:21 PM~17778111
> *Hell yeah mayne. Looks like you scared the fools in the drop hahaha
> *



naw that was my homies the street started 2 turn and i didnt notice since i was flyin i was bout 2 hit them lol


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Damn that sucks, hurts seeing a Monte like that. Fuckin coward ass people!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 14 2010, 09:22 AM~17781090
> *naw that was my homies the street started 2 turn and i  didnt notice since i was flyin i was bout 2 hit them lol
> *


Was a donk anyways........shoulda landed right on top of it........ :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jun 14 2010, 04:15 PM~17785587
> *Was a donk anyways........shoulda landed right on top of it........ :biggrin:
> *



lmao u get that towncar back on the road yet


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ME AND TONE AT DA SHOW


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 15 2010, 08:24 AM~17791628
> *lmao  u get that towncar back on the road yet
> *


The spoons will be at my house any day now :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 15 2010, 10:29 AM~17792445
> *ME AND TONE  AT DA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


What did Tone win? Oldest lowrider? Wheelchair hop?
































:biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jun 15 2010, 03:15 PM~17796029
> *What did Tone win? Oldest lowrider? Wheelchair hop?
> :biggrin:
> *



thats kold lil homie... :biggrin: lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 16 2010, 08:58 AM~17802705
> *thats kold lil homie... :biggrin: lol
> *


Tone gets me all the time with the short man jokes, so I owe him big time :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jun 16 2010, 12:26 PM~17805421
> *Tone gets me all the time with the short man jokes, so I owe him big time  :biggrin:
> *




okay fuck it then....lol :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

REPOSTING 4 Linda Aguilera Vera : 

CALLING SACRAMENTO RIDERS FOR A GOOD CAUSE.....

Pls help support a Car Wash 2 help raise money 4 my grandmother. We r loosing her from a severe stroke she had last Thursday. Pls come 2gether friends n family 2 help out, anything that u can give is appreciated. Please past on 2 ur friends n family. We love u n God Bless. 06/19 Saturday @ 8am Auto Glass Group 2450 Fulton Ave (corner of El Camino and Fulton)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 18 2010, 05:08 PM~17826734
> *REPOSTING 4 Linda Aguilera Vera :
> 
> CALLING SACRAMENTO RIDERS FOR A GOOD CAUSE.....
> ...


Ill try and make it out there bro


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

you know i'll make it bro sorry 4 your familia i know its got to be hard... :tears:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 7 2010, 11:43 PM~17724432
> *yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now  :banghead:
> 
> wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead    and im going nowhere...
> ...


THATS SOME PUNK ASS SHIT GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RIDE HOMIE


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

REPOSTING 4 Linda Aguilera Vera : Pls help support a Car Wash 2 help raise money 4 her grandmother. She is losing her from a severe stroke she had last Thurs. Pls come 2gether friends n fam. 2 help out, anything that u can give is appreciated. Please repost 2 ur friends n fam. We love u n God Bless. 06/19 TODAY @ 8am Auto Glass Group 2450 Fulton Ave (corner of El Camino and Fulton)


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

What has the lowrider world come to? 24's (maybe it was 26's) on a car that HAS juice and HAD 13's ??? I think I'll just have to get another box chev and be the ONLY box chev lowrider in Sacramento........ :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jun 20 2010, 10:18 PM~17841866
> *What has the lowrider world come to? 24's (maybe it was 26's) on a car that HAS juice and HAD 13's ??? I think I'll just have to get another box chev and be the ONLY box chev lowrider in Sacramento........ :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 20 2010, 10:38 PM~17842017
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jun 20 2010, 09:39 PM~17842024
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :420:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up bro!? one of my members was sayin that u told him bout sum cruise nite.. n i thought it would be coo but siunce ive been waitin fo sum more details but havent heard o seen anything.. if u can let me knw n ill get some of tha guyz together n meet out fo a cruise o watever u guyz got planned.. 
thanks ----berto ....rollerz only VP....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilverBullet_@Jun 25 2010, 01:47 AM~17882718
> *wat up bro!? one of my members was sayin that u told him bout sum cruise nite.. n i thought it would be coo but siunce ive been waitin fo sum more details but havent heard o seen anything.. if u can let me knw n ill get some of tha guyz together n meet out fo a cruise o watever u guyz got planned..
> thanks ----berto ....rollerz only VP....
> *


yeah what yeah Ill let you guys know I got dustins number when ever I hear anything I spread the word to you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jun 24 2010, 06:21 PM~17879773
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad azz line up ....looking good..


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

better late then never.....car show/live music/B-Boy event/free food...SAT 26th family fun event..then maybe cruz afterwards...from the park to old town..what do you guys think..lets make it happen...roll call..


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 25 2010, 02:52 PM~17887855
> *thats a bad azz line up ....looking good..
> *


yea thats tight here is another tight ass line up 

LETHAL LOWS WORLD WIDE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 26 2010, 12:58 AM~17891057
> *yea thats tight here is another tight ass line up
> 
> LETHAL LOWS WORLD WIDE
> ...


did OG tell you I seen him out in vacaville on the freeway the other day


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17891057
> *yea thats tight here is another tight ass line up
> 
> LETHAL LOWS WORLD WIDE
> ...


hell yeah looking good....


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 26 2010, 12:07 AM~17891294
> *did OG tell you I seen him out in vacaville on the freeway the other day
> 
> 
> ...


ha thats lethal d as usual lethal always in traffic somewhere lol


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

CAR WASH 2DAY 14AVE &STOCKTON BLVD 4 HOMIES FAMILY MEMBER FROM UCE CC. 2 YEAR OLD.PLEASE REPOST. THANX 'GOD BLESS' CHURCHS CHICKEN PARKING LOT


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

car wash and kick back at shorty's barber shop sat jul.10 starting at 9am
they wanted me to let all the sacramento lowriders know to bring the cars out.

shorty's on the corner of 24th and fruitridge
car wash 4 donations.
food for everyone.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 9 2010, 01:29 PM~18004282
> *car wash and kick back at shorty's barber shop sat jul.10 starting at 9am
> they wanted me to let all the sacramento lowriders know to bring the cars out.
> 
> ...



wats thee car wash 4....? lelands my kuzzin.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18004695
> *wats thee car wash 4....?  lelands my kuzzin.
> *


THEN YOU SHOULD KNOW THEN! :0


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18004695
> *wats thee car wash 4....?  lelands my kuzzin.
> *


for the shop.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

its there 6 year anniversary

lets show some love, gives us something to do, and u get food.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

who's rolling second sat tonight ????


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 10 2010, 06:43 AM~18009555
> *THEN YOU SHOULD KNOW THEN! :0
> *





shut the fuck up...... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 10 2010, 11:01 AM~18010172
> *who's rolling second sat tonight ????
> *


I em in a daily :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 10 2010, 11:11 AM~18010609
> *shut the fuck up...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :x:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 10 2010, 10:01 AM~18010172
> *who's rolling second sat tonight ????
> *


I'm rollin :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT WAS CRACKIN TONIGHT! MAN, IT KEEPS GETTING BETTER.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Super Swept & Series II Plastic Ring Inserts

Many Colors Or Paint To Match Any Chips

Red,BlueBlack,White Etc.

$35 Plus Shipping Pay Pal Ok

Email Gary [email protected] no PM's Please


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 10 2010, 11:47 PM~18015166
> *IT WAS CRACKIN TONIGHT! MAN, IT KEEPS GETTING BETTER.. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *




hot rods don't count.....get some 13's then will see... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 17 2010, 02:17 PM~18069633
> *hot rods don't count.....get some 13's then will see... :biggrin:
> *


I'm not even in town & you're talkin shit!
NO S.U.V.'S


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 18 2010, 11:36 AM~18075137
> *I'm not even in town & you're talkin shit!
> NO S.U.V.'S
> *



:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: where you go across thee street...lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 18 2010, 01:11 PM~18075344
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x: where you go across thee street...lol
> *











RENO TRIP. :wow: :wow: 
TIME TO TAKE YOUR MEDS...... 
:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 18 2010, 01:57 PM~18075972
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hell yea good going.... :biggrin:


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18075972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good going buddy


so the cruise is every 2nd Saturday of the month?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 18 2010, 12:36 PM~18075137
> *I'm not even in town & you're talkin shit!
> NO S.U.V.'S
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 19 2010, 07:32 AM~18081275
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i took first place in suv's now wat....lol


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 19 2010, 10:26 AM~18082121
> *i took first place in suv's now wat....lol
> *


A BRO THANKS FOR THE RIDE!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 20 2010, 08:01 AM~18091541
> *A BRO THANKS FOR THE RIDE!
> 
> *




you know we are there 4 each other..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ccarltonn45 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds good to me. The 1st weekend sounds good cause the Hot Rodders have there night on the 2nd night of the month. Some one should call to make sure we have it opened for us 1st weekend of the month. If it doesn't step on anyone's toes I can do it for you guys.. Don't mind and I'll post up what they say. If anyone hasn't done it already.
__________________________________
Composite Doors
Front Doors


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 13 2010, 03:48 PM~17479840
> *What up LINCOLN rider!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


your going to have to count me in on that list :happysad:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18233640
> *your going to have to count me in on that list  :happysad:
> *



hey e thats a tight ass pic u did that wit ur phone dam


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Fundraiser 4 10yr old lilboy has cancer

Ruben Olivarez III “Benny Boom Boom” is 10 years old and was diagnosed with Medulloblastoma Cancer in May of 2010. Ruben has loved sports since he was a baby. As a toddler he was always playing with some sort of ball. Ruben has played soccer for Rio Linda and North Highlands Soccer Assoc, Basketball for Rio Linda Jr. League, Baseball for Rio Linda Little League, Pocket Little League, Hard 90 Traveling Baseball and has a great love for football which he loves to play quarterback with Sacramento Jr. Cougars and Grant Jr. Chargers.
In his spare time he loves to hang out with family Ruben Sr. and Delilah (parents), Antonio, Isaias(brothers) and Alexis (sister) playing golf or going to the movies .

Ruben’s courage and strength have been an inspiration to all and has encouraged us to do everything we can to help reduce the financial hardship his family may endure.
With the help of the community, family members and friends we are coming together to raise funds.

For more information, please contact Francine Mata @ (916) 912-3510 [email protected] or Grandma Suzie @ (916) 778-8135



Hello,
Everything is going well, we need car clubs, bike clubs and community to volunteer to help by buying a ticket, volunteering, donating. Please consider attending this great event, its for a good cause. We will be meeting this Sunday at 4pm at Lampost Pizza in northgate for those that want to buy tickets, volunteer info. Please contact me for more info Francine (916) 912-3510
Car clubs and bike clubs would like to get together to pick Lil Ruben up, PLEASE PASS AROUND to get the word out, Thank You and GOD BLESS!
NEED TO SELL OUT!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Aug 5 2010, 11:45 AM~18236940
> *Fundraiser 4 10yr old lilboy has cancer
> 
> Ruben Olivarez III “Benny Boom Boom” is 10 years old and was diagnosed with Medulloblastoma Cancer in May of 2010. Ruben has loved sports since he was a baby. As a toddler he was always playing with some sort of ball. Ruben has played soccer for Rio Linda and North Highlands Soccer Assoc, Basketball for Rio Linda Jr. League, Baseball for Rio Linda Little League, Pocket Little League, Hard 90 Traveling Baseball and has a great love for football which he loves to play quarterback with Sacramento Jr. Cougars and Grant Jr. Chargers.
> ...


HEY GEORGE YOU FORGOT TO SAY WAT THE TICKETS ARE 4 AND HOW MUCH....BUT I JUST TALKED TO FRANCINE AND SHE TOLD ME THEE DETAILS AND SHE THANKS YOU BRO... OKAY ITS A SPAGETTI FEED 20.00 PER PERSON THEY WIL HAVE A LIVE BAND AND D-JAY SO PUT YOUR DANCING SHOES ON AND LETS SUPPORT LIL RUBEN......NOW THIS IS A GOOD CAUSE. ITS FROM 6PM TO 11;30 AT VFW ON STOCKTON BLVD AND BROADWAY LETS MAKE THIS A BIG SUCCESS PLEASE LETS SHOW HOW LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND BE A BIG PART OF THIS CAUSE.REMEMBER FRIDAY AUGUST THE 13TH....MUCH LOVE


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 5 2010, 01:14 PM~18237218
> *HEY GEORGE YOU FORGOT TO SAY WAT THE TICKETS ARE 4 AND HOW MUCH....BUT I JUST TALKED TO FRANCINE AND SHE TOLD ME THEE DETAILS AND SHE THANKS YOU BRO... OKAY ITS A SPAGETTI FEED 20.00 PER PERSON THEY WIL HAVE A LIVE BAND AND D-JAY SO PUT YOUR DANCING SHOES ON AND LETS SUPPORT LIL RUBEN......NOW THIS IS A GOOD CAUSE. ITS FROM 6PM TO 11;30 AT VFW ON STOCKTON BLVD AND BROADWAY LETS MAKE THIS A BIG SUCCESS PLEASE LETS SHOW HOW LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND BE A BIG PART OF THIS CAUSE.REMEMBER FRIDAY AUGUST THE 13TH....MUCH LOVE
> *



Gracias for the extra info. Manual...... :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 5 2010, 10:39 AM~18235564
> *hey e thats a tight ass pic  u did that wit ur phone  dam
> 
> 
> ...


I had a feeling you would hit the switch so I got the phone ready


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Aug 5 2010, 01:14 PM~18237692
> *Gracias for the extra info. Manual...... :thumbsup:
> *


bro thats love you posted it....we got to stick together something like this ii hate when people think it cant happen to there kid so we got to wat we got to do and show thee loweider movement is strong in sac... this brings back memories of wat thee lowriders from modesto....san jo....sacramento....stockton.. vallejo...yuba city...and many more forgive me if i forgot your area...there was a big gathering 4 my kuzzin eddie hernandez who had cancer ...so we need a good turnout 4 lil ruben....once again thanks george from familys first ....love you homie.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 5 2010, 12:22 AM~18233640
> *your going to have to count me in on that list  :happysad:
> *


OH SHIT! YOU GOT YOUR NEW RIDE?
I JUST GOT MINE BACK FROM THAT DAY AT JARRITOS ON BROADWAY!
:thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW RIDE....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 5 2010, 06:04 PM~18239087
> *OH SHIT! YOU GOT YOUR NEW RIDE?
> I JUST GOT MINE BACK FROM THAT DAY AT JARRITOS ON BROADWAY!
> :thumbsup:  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW RIDE....
> *


what happend to your car bro


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 6 2010, 12:32 AM~18242738
> *what happend to your car bro
> *


YOU MEMBER!
ME,MAX & DARYL AT THE TACO SHOP. AFTER THE KEAK DA SNEAK VIDEO SHOOT....
YOU CAME LATE THAT DAY.
MY TACO'S GOT COLD THAT DAY.. I HATE COLD TACO. :thumbsdown:
IT'S COOL NOW. ALL BETTER uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Aug 5 2010, 11:45 AM~18236940
> *Fundraiser 4 10yr old lilboy has cancer
> 
> Ruben Olivarez III “Benny Boom Boom” is 10 years old and was diagnosed with Medulloblastoma Cancer in May of 2010. Ruben has loved sports since he was a baby. As a toddler he was always playing with some sort of ball. Ruben has played soccer for Rio Linda and North Highlands Soccer Assoc, Basketball for Rio Linda Jr. League, Baseball for Rio Linda Little League, Pocket Little League, Hard 90 Traveling Baseball and has a great love for football which he loves to play quarterback with Sacramento Jr. Cougars and Grant Jr. Chargers.
> ...


Thats what i m talking about G.
So all local and long distance riders come out 2 support RUBEN & DELILAH"S son LIL RUBEN in their time of need.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 6 2010, 07:06 AM~18243618
> *YOU MEMBER!
> ME,MAX & DARYL AT THE TACO SHOP. AFTER THE KEAK DA SNEAK VIDEO SHOOT....
> YOU CAME LATE THAT DAY.
> ...



I remember that day! :420:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 10 2010, 04:52 PM~18277809
> *I remember that day! :420:
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO?
:420: :420:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 10 2010, 05:51 PM~18278397
> *WHAT'S UP BRO?
> :420:  :420:
> *



Nada just waitin on this dam paint shop but you cant rushem they gotta do it right! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 11 2010, 02:03 PM~18285830
> *Nada just waitin on this dam paint shop but you cant rushem they gotta do it right! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :420:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 11 2010, 02:03 PM~18285830
> *Nada just waitin on this dam paint shop but you cant rushem they gotta do it right! :biggrin:
> *


that ride is goin to be hella clean!!


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone cruisin old Sac Saturday night?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Aug 12 2010, 09:13 PM~18298012
> *Anyone cruisin old Sac Saturday night?
> *


JST. 2ND SAT. 
IT'S CRACKING IN THE LOT BETWEEN 22ND & 23RD AVE. AT THE SEE'S CANDY.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 6 2010, 08:06 AM~18243618
> *YOU MEMBER!
> ME,MAX & DARYL AT THE TACO SHOP. AFTER THE KEAK DA SNEAK VIDEO SHOOT....
> YOU CAME LATE THAT DAY.
> ...


oh yea i member :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Aug 10 2010, 05:35 PM~18277626
> *
> *


what up bro I seen your car at the shop getting some work done


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 13 2010, 12:19 AM~18299740
> *what up bro I seen your car at the shop getting some work done
> *


yea doing a little modafication's 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
was suppossed 2 b ready 4 the picnic on sat but doesn't look like thats going 2 happen going 2 have 2 go without it 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
how u been


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Aug 5 2010, 11:45 AM~18236940
> *Fundraiser 4 10yr old lilboy has cancer
> 
> Ruben Olivarez III “Benny Boom Boom” is 10 years old and was diagnosed with Medulloblastoma Cancer in May of 2010. Ruben has loved sports since he was a baby. As a toddler he was always playing with some sort of ball. Ruben has played soccer for Rio Linda and North Highlands Soccer Assoc, Basketball for Rio Linda Jr. League, Baseball for Rio Linda Little League, Pocket Little League, Hard 90 Traveling Baseball and has a great love for football which he loves to play quarterback with Sacramento Jr. Cougars and Grant Jr. Chargers.
> ...


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2010, 01:30 PM~18294022
> *that ride is goin to be hella clean!!
> *



Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 AM~18299968
> *yea doing a little modafication's
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> was suppossed 2 b ready 4 the picnic on sat but doesn't look like thats going 2 happen going 2 have 2 go without it
> ...


Ive been good bro just getting ready to go back to school next week


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2010, 02:30 PM~18294022
> *that ride is goin to be hella clean!!
> *


yeah it looks good from what I seen yester day im bout to go to the shop in a bit to see whats up it on the progress


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 13 2010, 10:58 AM~18301795
> *yeah it looks good from what I seen yester day  im bout to go to the shop in a bit to see whats up it on the progress
> *



do that mayne I'll be there at 4pm to pick it up! they better be ready for me?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 13 2010, 11:20 AM~18301928
> *do that mayne I'll be there at 4pm to pick it up! they better be ready for me?
> *


TOMORROW JST 2ND SAT. I'LL SEE YOU ALL THERE..... :thumbsup: 
BETWEEN 22ND & 23RD IN THE SEE'S CANDY PARKING LOT.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 13 2010, 12:02 PM~18302230
> *TOMORROW JST 2ND SAT. I'LL SEE YOU ALL THERE..... :thumbsup:
> BETWEEN 22ND & 23RD IN THE SEE'S CANDY PARKING LOT.
> *



NA bro we riding to san jose in the morning! I'm gonna be spinning @ the Individuals San Jose picnic. then we riding up the strip after ! you should roll wit us??????  :420:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 13 2010, 12:27 PM~18302418
> *NA bro we riding to san jose in the morning! I'm gonna be spinning @ the Individuals San Jose picnic. then we riding up the strip after ! you should roll wit us??????   :420:
> *


I FORGOT ABOUT THAT. WE'RE GOING TO E.P.A. IN THE MORNING.
BUT EVERYONE WAS TALKING ABOUT ROLLING THRU OVER THERE WITH YOU GUYS AFTER WARDS. HOPE EVERY THING TURNS OUT GOOD!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

*********************************************


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

reposting for a loved one......hope you do the same.  

Hola,

We are having a car wash this Saturday at 8am. We will be on the corner of Florin Rd & Power Inn. My baby cousins name is Enecio, he turned 1 on July 1st. The lil guy was diagnosed with Coronary Artery Fistula and requires surgery due to a leaking valve. All donations are greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks peeps

Meli


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:420:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to this topic


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NOBODY WANTS TO RIDE. WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?
:dunno:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

whats up for saturday :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Sep 8 2010, 12:23 PM~18515950
> *whats up for saturday  :biggrin:
> *


LET'S ROLL! 

YOUR IN FRONT THIS TIME...   
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SATURDAY MIDNIGHT PLAYERS IN NATOMAS ONLY 3 HRS 5.00 COVER 4 A BENEFIT .....THATS THEE PLACE TO BE..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 8 2010, 12:01 PM~18516225
> *LET'S ROLL!
> 
> YOUR IN FRONT THIS TIME...
> ...




WOW CRUISE TO SUZIES.....WASTE OF GAS....  IF THATS A CRUISE WOW.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2010, 01:04 PM~18516250
> *WOW CRUISE TO SUZIES.....WASTE OF GAS....   IF THATS A CRUISE WOW.
> *


WHY IS THAT TO FAR FOR YOU?
I'LL GIVE YOU SOME GAS!
NOW WHAT? :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 8 2010, 01:38 PM~18516964
> *WHY IS THAT TO FAR FOR YOU?
> I'LL GIVE YOU SOME GAS!
> NOW WHAT? :wow:    :biggrin:
> *




bro i dont need to sell cherries on thee corner 4 gas ...i'm just saying thats not a cruise be real fool ....and besides you ran out of gas fool so check yourself... get a lowrider then talk... anti hot rodder here...lol now cry to jay. :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

you guys are cracking me up


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 8 2010, 02:04 PM~18516250
> *WOW CRUISE TO SUZIES.....WASTE OF GAS....   IF THATS A CRUISE WOW.
> *


Not suzies.......its 2nd Saturday...... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MAN IT DONT MATTER ANYWAYS HOW BOUT WE ALL JUST SHOW UP IN REGULAR CARS U KNOW LIKE YALL USUALLY DO ITS OVER A 1000 RIDES IN SAC I THINK ME , FAMILY FIRST , AND UCE BUB AND MAX THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT COME OUT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 08:07 PM~18520717
> *MAN IT DONT MATTER ANYWAYS  HOW BOUT WE ALL JUST SHOW UP IN REGULAR CARS  U KNOW LIKE YALL USUALLY DO  ITS OVER A 1000 RIDES IN SAC  I THINK ME , FAMILY FIRST , AND  UCE BUB AND MAX  THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT COME OUT
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 10:07 PM~18520717
> *MAN IT DONT MATTER ANYWAYS  HOW BOUT WE ALL JUST SHOW UP IN REGULAR CARS  U KNOW LIKE YALL USUALLY DO  ITS OVER A 1000 RIDES IN SAC  I THINK ME , FAMILY FIRST , AND  UCE BUB AND MAX  THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT COME OUT
> *


 :twak: .........you forgot about someone else..........


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 8 2010, 06:58 PM~18519958
> *you guys are cracking me up
> *



thats wat friends are 4 to talk shit to each other and then laugh after ...lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 9 2010, 09:49 AM~18524247
> *:twak: .........you forgot about someone else..........
> *


X2 I RIDE MY SHIT EVERY DAY. EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey This is Alex from Total Street Status Giving you all the info you need for the Upcoming Dub Show for Sept 26. Any One Interested in Attending this Show From AZ please Contact me for Your Registration/Vendor Needs. 602-434-3067.

We are glad to say that the DUB Show is Coming to San Diego, CA, it will be hosted at Cricket Wireless Amphitheater September 26, 2010.

We want to include everyone so we can have a strong show this year, it has been real positive and it is only getting better for the year to come. 

San Diego seems to be our third best show out of 12 cities on attendees, we also have added value for you if you join, for example, the exhibitor spotlight feature on the DUB SHOW TOUR site regarding Houston.

Please consider this show coming up in May so we can have you presenting your company with a great display.

Here are a few links to our site so you can see for yourself on what DUB is doing.........

*Ticket Information*
http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=777&Itemid=155

*Registration Information*
http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=770&Itemid=156

*Vendor Information*
http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=771&Itemid=161




*
2010 Los Angeles/Anaheim_March 7, 2010
Monster Energy DUB Show Presented by Ford*

Photo Highlights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubmagazine/s...57623450311815/

More than 28,000 Young Multicultural Trendsetter Attendees
80+ Hispanic Youth Demographic

1,200+ Show Cars

100+ Vendor Booths 




























-- 
Eli Paul Chavez
DUB Publishing Inc.
626-336-3821 : Office
626-232-9227 : Cell


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 9 2010, 11:24 AM~18525450
> *X2 I RIDE MY SHIT EVERY DAY. EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!
> *




thats thee only car you have ...and its stock....you belong in sunrise where thee nardy cars are ... :biggrin: j/p


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 9 2010, 06:06 PM~18527635
> *thats thee only car you have ...and its stock....you belong in sunrise where thee nardy cars are ... :biggrin: j/p
> *



:roflmao: 

:drama:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 9 2010, 11:24 AM~18525450
> *X2 I RIDE MY SHIT EVERY DAY. EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!
> *


man when u put some wires on your ride talk that shit far as i i am concerned u in a mutha fuckin hot rod


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 9 2010, 08:49 AM~18524247
> *:twak: .........you forgot about someone else..........
> *


oh my bad L showed up in his magnum thats right i heard u was buyin a towncar or something like that i know when u get that u will be out in yo shit LMAO


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18529236
> *man when u put some wires on your ride talk that shit  far as i i am concerned u in a mutha fuckin hot rod
> *


i will admit his car looks good with them rallys on there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 9 2010, 09:21 PM~18529267
> *oh my bad L showed up in his magnum  thats right  i heard u was buyin a towncar or something like that  i know when u get that u will be out in yo shit  LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 9 2010, 08:19 PM~18529236
> *man when u put some wires on your ride talk that shit  far as i i am concerned u in a mutha fuckin hot rod
> *


A CLEAN HOT ROD.....

LOOK AT ALL MY FANS!  :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 9 2010, 08:22 PM~18529276
> *i will admit his car looks good with them rallys on there
> *


 :yes: :yes: THANKS BRO.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

PUT SOME WIRES ON YO SHIT OR GO 2 THE GOOD GUYS LMAO


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 10 2010, 07:42 AM~18532760
> *PUT SOME WIRES ON YO SHIT  OR  GO 2 THE GOOD GUYS LMAO
> *











(NOT EGG-FOO-YUNGS)

YOU MUST LIKE THOSE WIRES HUH? 
I CAN SWITCH UP WHEN I WANT TO!
BUT I'M HAPPY WIT THAT!

IT'S EVERYONE ELSE THAT HAS THE PROBLEM WITH MY CAR.
BUT IT'S FUNNY HOW EVERYONE ALWAYS WANTS ME TO LEAD THE WAY.

WHEN MY CAR WAS DOWN EVERYONE SAID, "YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR"
EVERYONE SEEN MY CAR WHEN IT WAS DOWN IN A MILLION PIECES & WHERE IT'S CAME FROM! YOU KNOW THAT OLD SAYIN "BUILT NOT BOUGHT"
WELL THAT'S ME!!!!!!

ALL I KNOW IS THAT MY CAR'S WORTH SOME $$$$$$....
THAT'S WHY I BUILT IT FOR ME

YOU COOL WIT ME THOUGH. EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN STYLES.
YOUR LINC GETS SKY YOU DON'T BE LYIN!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 9 2010, 09:21 PM~18529267
> *oh my bad L showed up in his magnum  thats right  i heard u was buyin a towncar or something like that  i know when u get that u will be out in yo shit  LMAO
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

EXOTIC EVERYONE KNOWS YOUR RIDE IS WORTH ALOT MONEY AND ITS CLEAN BUT ITS EASEIER TO TRAVEL IN A STOCK CAR THAN A LOWRIDER...COP WISE YOU HAVE NO WORRIES.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 10 2010, 04:09 PM~18535739
> *EXOTIC EVERYONE KNOWS YOUR RIDE IS WORTH ALOT MONEY AND ITS CLEAN BUT ITS EASEIER TO TRAVEL IN A STOCK CAR THAN A LOWRIDER...COP WISE YOU HAVE NO WORRIES.
> *


you do got a point bro cops will give you a thumbs up in that clean ass hot rod :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

You think ali will be out there? I wanna get some ideas for my 97 towncar. I noticed he put skirts and a visor on his. I was thinking about wrapping my whole car in Velour on the outside but not sure. Maybe put some caddilac crests around my towncar door locks.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 10 2010, 06:42 AM~18532760
> *PUT SOME WIRES ON YO SHIT   OR  GO 2 THE GOOD GUYS LMAO
> *


***** whATs that suppose 2 prove i got daytons on my shit too and chinese on my caddy and on my gurls town car you in a hot rod though u aint lifted you aint on wires u might as well call yourself jethro and put on a straw hat and some suspenders and yell out yee haaaaaaaaaWWWWWWWW when u riding by but we still coo I BELIEVE THERE IS A GOOD GUYS SHOW COMING UP SOON IN PLEASANTON


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 10 2010, 03:35 PM~18536233
> *You think ali will be out there? I wanna get some ideas for my 97 towncar. I noticed he put skirts and a visor on his. I was thinking about wrapping my whole car in Velour on the outside but not sure. Maybe put some caddilac crests around my towncar door locks.
> *




NO COMMENT.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE...THERES NOTHING YOU CAN DO TO BEAT HIM AT A CAR SHOW...LOL


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 10 2010, 04:35 PM~18536233
> *You think ali will be out there? I wanna get some ideas for my 97 towncar. I noticed he put skirts and a visor on his. I was thinking about wrapping my whole car in Velour on the outside but not sure. Maybe put some caddilac crests around my towncar door locks.
> *


 :wow: :wow: hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 10 2010, 05:07 PM~18536431
> *NO COMMENT.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE...THERES NOTHING YOU CAN DO TO BEAT HIM AT A CAR SHOW...LOL
> *


:biggrin: 
Ill be at the shows in my own backyard, but im tryin to hit the streets and have fun with all the homies and go dippin next year. Hope you been doing good man.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i just moved out to sac, where are the spots to be at?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 10 2010, 08:28 PM~18538310
> *i just moved out to sac, where are the spots to be at?
> *




2morrow on jst its going to be krackin....


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 10 2010, 09:24 PM~18538279
> *:biggrin:
> Ill be at the shows in my own backyard, but im tryin to hit the streets and have fun with all the homies and go dippin next year. Hope you been doing good man.
> 
> ...


    :cheesy:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> > yup yup the montes hurt'n! some cowards toss big ass center blocks over my rodiron gate hit'n it.. happend saturday night bout 2:30 am my lil nephew heard it and hollard 4me i was outside with in like 30seconds to ah minute! and them fools were already gone, the really fukd thing is just got the pink at the socios show and didnt put the insurance on it in time,I figured umm.. it's jus sitt'n in the driveway anyway and was to busy work'n to do it..kikn myself bad now :banghead:
> >
> > wana thank every1 for the concerns and luv, money carlo's wounded but not dead  and im going nowhere...
> > big thanks to the Homie max and chino
> ...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 10 2010, 09:28 PM~18538310
> *i just moved out to sac, where are the spots to be at?
> *


miller park n willliam land park sundays bedo its been dead 4 a minute lol haha jaja


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ANYONE CRUISING THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Sep 10 2010, 09:06 PM~18538569
> *miller park n willliam land park sundays bedo its been dead 4 a minute lol haha jaja
> *


sac is dead period even the Y BLOCK is dead and i live on it BUT I STILL GET MY ROLL ON


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 10 2010, 03:35 PM~18536233
> *You think ali will be out there? I wanna get some ideas for my 97 towncar. I noticed he put skirts and a visor on his. I was thinking about wrapping my whole car in Velour on the outside but not sure. Maybe put some caddilac crests around my towncar door locks.
> *


MAN IF I LOOSE ANOTHER 2000 1ST PLACE TROPHY TO DUDE IMA SALE MY CAR AND BUY ME A LIL YELLOW SCHOOL BUS AND A HELMET


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 10 2010, 02:53 PM~18535976
> *you do got a point bro cops will give you a thumbs up in that clean ass hot rod :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY POINT U JUST A HILL BILLY AS FAR AS THEY ARE CONCERNED PUT THEM WIRES BACK ON AND TAKE THE HARASSMENT LIKE A MAN


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 10 2010, 08:28 PM~18538310
> *i just moved out to sac, where are the spots to be at?
> *


man i just moved out here 2 years ago and ima tell u your drive way is that spot out here cus nobody does shit out here well my boy bub iand max from uce and this dude in his hot rod but he gets a pass cus he in a hot rod and i come out and L comes out in his magnum but he suppose to be buyin a towncar so he can drive that and family first rolls and goose but he has a dunk now so i guess he dont count no more there might be a few more but this place is a big ass ghost town


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 10 2010, 08:24 PM~18538279
> *:biggrin:
> Ill be at the shows in my own backyard, but im tryin to hit the streets and have fun with all the homies and go dippin next year. Hope you been doing good man.
> 
> ...


MAN YOU SHIT LOOKIN CLEAN BUT U NEED TO GO GET UR THUMB LOOKED AT BEFORE U NEED TO GET IT AMPUTATED


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2010, 10:20 PM~18538662
> *ANYONE CRUISING THIS WEEKEND ?
> *


Jst. 2ND SAT. BETWEEN 22ND & 23RD IN THE SEE'S CANDY PARKING LOT!

"BE THERE OR BE SQUARE"

GO RAIDERS! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 10 2010, 03:09 PM~18535739
> *EXOTIC EVERYONE KNOWS YOUR RIDE IS WORTH ALOT MONEY AND ITS CLEAN BUT ITS EASEIER TO TRAVEL IN A STOCK CAR THAN A LOWRIDER...COP WISE YOU HAVE NO WORRIES.
> *












SO YOUR TALKING ALL THIS SHIT BUT WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THIS?
YOU GOT IT & DON'T EVEN USE IT! 

YOU SHOULD BE VERRRY VERRRY QUIET!!!! 

COP WISE,

YOU ALSO HAVE NO WORRIES....
BECAUSE YOUR SCARED TO USE IT!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 10 2010, 10:57 PM~18538881
> *MAN IF I LOOSE ANOTHER 2000 1ST PLACE TROPHY TO DUDE IMA SALE MY CAR AND BUY ME A LIL YELLOW SCHOOL BUS AND A HELMET
> *


are you kidding you lost :wow: 

damn. makes me want to get a 64 right now and put a cadillac bumper kit on it and go show.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 10 2010, 11:09 PM~18538949
> *MAN YOU SHIT LOOKIN CLEAN BUT U NEED TO GO GET UR THUMB LOOKED AT BEFORE U NEED TO GET IT AMPUTATED
> *


i had boogers man, i cant help it. :biggrin: i was painting that day. some chick at starbucks gave me shit and asked if i paint my nails :uh:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

*I'll be takin a ride tonite*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Sep 11 2010, 10:21 AM~18541038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. 

2ND ANNUAL VALLEJOS CAR SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER DOWNTOWN. SATURDAY SEPT. 18TH 11-4 $10REG. FROM 9-11AM. TROPHIES @ 4PM DRINK SPECIALS. $1.25 STREET TACOS. DJ PLAYING OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL. 

CONTACT VALLEJOS FOR MORE INFO. 916-498-1744.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 11 2010, 07:03 AM~18540335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm going to put that koolaid on top of car and make your hot rodder look better..lol get some switches then see me before i retire...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 10 2010, 10:54 PM~18538866
> *sac is dead period  even the Y BLOCK is dead and i live on it  BUT I STILL GET MY ROLL ON
> *


Dats waz up lol yea i fill u that's y i go out of town a lot to showns n crussin .. Im over it .


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I'm home sick watching 9/11 documentries, , first Saturday off in a long time and I'm Fucking sick


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I heard that j street got shut down last night


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 12 2010, 01:00 PM~18547939
> *I heard that j street got shut down last night
> *


AFTER WE ALL LEFT...
THANK GOD! :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 12 2010, 02:14 PM~18548001
> *AFTER WE ALL LEFT...
> THANK GOD! :wow:
> *


thats good to know atleast the cops cant say that lowriders had something to do with it


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 11 2010, 10:14 PM~18544885
> *I'm home sick  watching 9/11 documentries, , first Saturday off in a long time and I'm Fucking sick
> *


i feel you on this man, its like the u.s. dwells on drama. if its not a reality show, its some fucking drama that happened years ago. 

however its still fucked up what happened, and my brother fought over there for that so i cant really say too much about them repeating the story every year.


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

smiley founder of lay m low is haveing is 50th b day b b q and king of the street car hop in stockton ca go on 2 shows and events 4 more in4


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. 

2ND ANNUAL VALLEJOS CAR SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER DOWNTOWN. SATURDAY SEPT. 18TH 11-4 

$10REG. FROM 9-11AM. TROPHIES FOR MANY CLASSES @ 4PM COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. DRINK SPECIALS. $1.25 STREET TACOS. DJ PLAYING OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL. 

CONTACT VALLEJOS FOR MORE INFO. 916-498-1744.
[/quote]


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!
Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.
We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.
This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 12 2010, 12:00 PM~18547939
> *I heard that j street got shut down last night
> *


Got shut down persons got shot and stabbed. one dead. what i heard. but it could be hear say.


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyways i was out there and that parking lot was fucking dark. God damn almost tripping on my own feet. 
Any ways ill be back out there next year had the ride down all summer. Scotty u know whats i was doing....
as far ass sac being dead... Its sac enough said


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 11 2010, 07:36 AM~18540486
> *i had boogers man, i cant help it.  :biggrin:  i was painting that day. some chick at starbucks gave me shit and asked if i paint my nails :uh:
> *


uhh huh. Looks like that paint a a bit more flake then normal... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Scott i havent seen that rear end but god damn the pic lokks bad ass.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low1964low_@Sep 15 2010, 11:48 AM~18575354
> *uhh huh.  Looks like that paint a a bit more flake then normal... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Scott i havent seen that rear end but god damn the pic lokks bad ass.
> *


 the cars rear end i hope :wow: 

Thanks man. I worked hard for that shit. Theres alot of overtime hours underneath my car.


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 15 2010, 07:12 PM~18579285
> *the cars rear end i hope :wow:
> 
> Thanks man. I worked hard for that shit. Theres alot of overtime hours underneath my car.
> *


ur a fool


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 11 2010, 12:06 AM~18538930
> *man i just moved out here 2 years ago  and ima tell u  your drive way is that spot out here  cus nobody does shit out here well my boy bub iand max from uce  and this dude in his hot rod but he gets a pass cus he in a hot rod and i come out  and L  comes out in his magnum but he suppose to be buyin a towncar so he can drive that and family first rolls  and goose but he has a dunk now so i guess he dont count no more there might be a few more but this place is a big ass ghost town
> *


If you say one more magnum statement.......... :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 17 2010, 03:28 PM~18593057
> *If you say one more magnum statement.......... :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK BRO! J/K LOL :roflmao:

THANKS L FOR HELPING GET THOSE BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 17 2010, 04:50 PM~18593182
> *I GOT YOUR BACK BRO! J/K LOL :roflmao:
> 
> THANKS L FOR HELPING GET THOSE BACK.... :biggrin:
> *


No problem. Glad I was able to help. :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPENING TODAY










COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. SACRAMENTO CA. SAT. 9/18

2ND ANNUAL VALLEJOS CAR SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER DOWNTOWN. SATURDAY SEPT. 18TH 11-4 $10REG. FROM 9-11AM. TROPHIES FOR MANY CLASSES @ 4PM DRINK SPECIALS. $1.25 STREET TACOS. DJ PLAYING OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL. 

CONTACT VALLEJOS FOR MORE INFO. 916-498-1744.
[/quote]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anybody know of any hoppers that want to have a friendly hopp tomorow night double pumps preferd


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 11 2010, 07:03 AM~18540335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SO THATS WHAT KOOL-AID LOOK LIKE WHEN HE AINT WEARIN HIS RED OUT FIT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 30 2010, 07:19 AM~18700322
> *DAM SO THATS WHAT KOOL-AID LOOK LIKE WHEN HE AINT WEARIN HIS RED OUT FIT
> *




lol---------good one


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

lol u know im just fukin wit u was been up


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 30 2010, 06:09 PM~18705961
> *lol  u know im just fukin wit u  was been up
> *




nothing much just trying to make that paper so i can get some batteries...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 30 2010, 07:58 PM~18706369
> *nothing much just trying to make that paper so i can get some batteries...
> *


FOR WHAT?

WHAT YOU GOING TO DO WITH SOME DAMN BATTERIES? 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 30 2010, 09:11 PM~18706477
> *FOR WHAT?
> 
> WHAT YOU GOING TO DO WITH SOME DAMN BATTERIES?
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 30 2010, 07:11 PM~18706477
> *FOR WHAT?
> 
> WHAT YOU GOING TO DO WITH SOME DAMN BATTERIES?
> ...


you know don't be dumb for your vibrator......and don't lie puto..you should of stood out of my koolaid now everyone knows .....trying to hook you up bro .


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Anything going on this week in Sacramento


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 1 2010, 11:20 AM~18711505
> *you know don't be dumb for your vibrator......and don't lie puto..you should of stood out of my koolaid now everyone knows .....trying to hook you up bro .
> *


YOUR A ***! :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 1 2010, 02:35 PM~18713447
> *YOUR A ***! :0
> *




i'm a *** i never seen a female in your car....now whos a *** .... :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

any event in sacramento coming up?


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

I know its only a few hrs from now but anyone down to roll out to Lowes Parking lot in Citrus Heights across from Sunrise mall? Heard its been crackin out there lately on Friday nights and the rain seemed to hold off today....


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Im new to sac, Whats cracking out here? Im down to even go down to modesto, hop in my lac, and drive it back down here.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

what up Northern cali riders im still new 2 Sac n tryin 2 c how the seen is here. i seen sum rides on 2nd Saturday but nvr on the streets  wheres the cruise spots at i cnt live witout hearin switches n seeing cars scrape the streets up haha  ... and no i dnt claim nething the 13 in my name isnt nething just a random # :wow:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 10 2010, 06:11 PM~19296801
> *what up Northern cali riders im still new 2 Sac n tryin 2 c how the seen is here. i seen sum rides on 2nd Saturday but nvr on the streets    wheres the cruise spots at i cnt live witout hearin switches n seeing cars scrape the streets up haha   ... and no i dnt claim nething the 13 in my name isnt nething just a random #  :wow:
> *


THE HOMIES FROM FEDERATION C.C IN STOCKTON ARE COMING TO MEET US..
AT THE GAS STATION IN WEST SAC OFF ENTERPRISE THE LAST EXIT BEFORE THE CAUSEWAY. I TOLD THEM I WOULD TRY TO GET EVERY BODY TOGETHER FROM SAC TO ROLL. THEY SAID JUST LET THEM KNOW WHAT TIME NO MATTER HOW EARLY THEY'RE HERE.
*LET'S MEET AT 9AM.*


HIT ME UP SO WE CAN GET A TIME TO MEET SO I CAN LET THEM KNOW.....
IF THAT'S COOL WITH EVERYBODY?

THEY'RE COMING DOWN I-5 THAT'S WHY WE'RE MEETING THERE.
THERE'S ONE OF THOSE PARK & RIDE PARKING LOTS THERE WE CAN MEET AT NEXT TO THE GAS STATION.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 10 2010, 07:22 PM~19296905
> *THE HOMIES FROM FEDERATION C.C IN STOCKTON ARE COMING TO MEET US..
> AT THE GAS STATION IN WEST SAC OFF ENTERPRISE THE LAST EXIT BEFORE THE CAUSEWAY. I TOLD THEM I WOULD TRY TO GET EVERY BODY TOGETHER FROM SAC TO ROLL. THEY SAID JUST LET THEM KNOW WHAT TIME NO MATTER HOW EARLY THEY'RE HERE.
> LET'S MEET AT 9AM.
> ...


im down send me the address cuz ill get lost witout my nav haha :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 10 2010, 06:40 PM~19297022
> *im down send me the address cuz ill get lost witout my nav haha :biggrin:
> *


* AT THE GAS STATION IN WEST SAC OFF I-80 & ENTERPRISE THE LAST EXIT BEFORE THE CAUSEWAY.*


9:AM


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

wat up sac


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WHAT UP CHAVEEN .


----------



## low&slow916 (Dec 15, 2010)

wats up sacra ok im new to the whole street hopping seen and want to build a street hopper but i dont no well i no there rules but wat are the street hopping rules like how high does the lock up have to be and if my car has chains does that meen its not street because sum1 once told me if ur car dont have shocks in the bak its not street and if thats the case wat size strokes do i use ???? can sum1 help me plz ........ pm me wit answers plz


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------

